# Zack Ryder Discussion Thread *YOUTUBE CHANNEL + WRESTLING*



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*All Zack Ryder discussion goes here, threads made about Ryder will be closed and you will be sent to this thread for all relevant discussion.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

He has a Youtube show. 

No, seriously. That's why. I know, I don't get it either.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Because of the YT show and thats pretty much it. I don't even get the popularity from that. Watched an episode or two. Didn't find it funny. Guess its just me.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it's because as a low carder/jobber, he has managed to buck the trend and get himself over. I'm quite a fan of his youtube show. It's good comedy (although I think the star is Ryder's Dad haha). While he can still improve I think for a 'jobber' he was able to let his talent shine through in an unorthodox way which I respect.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Because his youtube show is much more entertaining than most Raw segments. Also have to respect the fact that he's gone out of his way to try and get noticed, to make a name for himself and it's worked to an extent.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

Because he's got some Youtube show, that's pretty much it. Take away the show and what's left?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

People love him because he puts in the effort, and is entertaing. People have said that a million times. Funny how now he's kinda getting a push, some people are turning on him. I guess people don't want entertainment.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

I've enjoyed him since the day Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder became Edge's sidekicks. 

The YT show is just a small part of why I enjoy his work. He plays up to the crowd during his matches, has good mic skills, some catchy catchphrases (look at what it did for the Rock), and a good look. What's not to like? Hell, he's entertaining and he's got more character than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

He has the charisma, but he just needs to change his gimmick. It's good for something different and comedy, but his current gimmick isn't champion material. He'll never be taken seriously. He needs to be repackaged and given an opportunity and he may be a mid card champion.




M'6'A said:


> I've enjoyed him since the day Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder became Edge's sidekicks


That's a blatant lie. He was nothing more than Edge's sidekick and looked nearly identical to Hawkins. All he did was interfere in matches. He never cut a promo during his time as an Edgehead. He was just, there.

How you favored Ryder over Hawkins when both were nearly identical and did nothing more than cause a distraction is beyond me.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

He has an entertaining YT show and is able to make fun of himself/his status


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

MVPKilq said:


> So, I havent watched wrestling or been apart of the IWC since 2008 or 2009 but I have a question. Why is everyone marking out for Zach Ryder I havent seen much of him can anyone tell me whats so great.


They're all high.


Zack Ryder is like Snisky or Primo, cept he has a Youtube show.


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

www.youtube.com/longislandicedz

Watch his videos and you'll understand.


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

*All Zack Ryder discussion goes here, threads made about Ryder will be closed and you will be sent to this thread for all relevant discussion.*


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

A little disappointing that he wasn't on raw. Every week i'm hoping he'll show up. Cant wait to see if they do something with him and the nexus


----------



## DaveLister (Dec 18, 2009)

Zack is the boyo.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


>


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

About time Ryder got his own thread

Woo Woo Woo!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at Ryder finally getting his own thread lol. WWWYKI


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay! So this means that all the Z!TLIS stuff will be here?

Anyways, what does everyone think of McMahons acknowledgment of the Ryder sign? Yeah, I'm aware of all the jokes accosiated with it, but does anyone think of it as a reference or meaning for something?

Also, do you guys want Ryder to be with nexus, or against them. I personally want him to destroy them, as a face. Not this heel one week, face the other week bullshit.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Finally, one of the only awesome wrestlers in WWE that I care about, has his own thread. I'm excited about this.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know why he gets all this attention. I watched some of his youtube videos, and didn't find him especially funny. His gimmick has never screamed anything at me but midcard either.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shaun_27 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
wooow made me laugh


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Posting in zacked thread.


----------



## iceytoa1 (May 21, 2011)

Because he's the Ultimate Broski?
Z True Long Island Story is brilliant, in the ring he's entertaining to watch and I like the way he doesn't just do his moves and pose but shouts out to the crowd XD


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

All hail Fail!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vince pointing at the Ryder sign was pretty funny. I wonder if Zack's gonna acknowledge that on the show this week.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Zack Ryder gets his own thread:lmao. Awesome.

I expect him to become tag team champion soon, with Hawkins.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Shaun_27 said:


>


That really made me laugh when that happened, it'll be interesting to see if they do anything with Ryder next week or what he says about it on his video this week.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been a fan of Ryder since he was in DSW as one of the Major Brothers. Saw him at a house show in my home town several years ago and been a fan ever since.

His Z!TLIS episodes are entertaining and he's taken it upon himself to try and get over and get recognized with the modern crowd who use social networking sites. It's something to be respected. As Dave Lagana says in his podcast, you can either sit back and whine that creative doesn't have something for you, or you can be a go-getter and make something for yourself.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Ryder equals an epic fail. Hes just the kind of guy the WWE creative team loves messing around with. I hope they eventually put him in the ring with a legit tough guy and they tell him to work stiff with him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ztep 1.02


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What do you call Zack Ryder with a terrible illness?

Cystic Fibroski.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder how many episodes of Z! True Long Island Story will be made? Because making 21+ episodes with only a few people is pretty impressive, considering they are all entertaining. Anyway, I'll still be a Ryder fan if he stops the videos


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder's got his own sticky thread?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Shaun_27 said:


>


Even though Vince wasn't pointing at the Ryder sign, that is brilliant and true. Nothing against Ryder, but he's at the very bottom for a reason.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Little sad that Ryder got stickied. I enjoyed seeing a few threads about him each day.

I'll have to cheer myself up with a game of Bro Fish. Who has cards?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Because his youtube show is much more entertaining than most Raw segments. Also have to respect the fact that he's gone out of his way to try and get noticed, to make a name for himself and it's worked to an extent.


Hey Berbarito, thanks for putting that link in your sig. I watched it and loved it. Punk is hillarious.

I enjoy Ryder too and love his youtube but I am not so sure I'd love him as a main event WWE star. Maybe he should be used behind the scenes down the line to create segments as a writer. He's good if he's the one behind his youtubes.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> What do you call Zack Ryder with a terrible illness?
> 
> Cystic Fibroski.


:lmao thats a good one!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Zack Ryder has his own sticky? Are you serious bro?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I do prefer having different threads for Ryder, but I guess this is okay.
I loved the fanboy ones.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Id love it for Ryder to come out in Royal Rumble and get the Puder treatment.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Zack Ryder goes the extra mile to attract attention by making his Youtube Show. And it's not just some half-hearted effort, this stuff is funny.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*I just really Hope Creative Team doesn't drop on him...If he does (better said, if THEY let him) as funny Promos as his YouTube Show, and is decent in the Ring...I'll mark for him all the way long!!!
Broski in a Bottle!! WWWYKI*


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

<---Was about to come in here and dump all over ZR.
<---Decided it wasn't fair to hate without seeing what the YouTube buzz was about.
<---Watched up to episode 12 so far.
<---Is impressed and about to switch horses.
<---Is now a Zack Ryder fan, broski. WWWYKI


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

WWE have already dropped the ball on Ryder this sticky thread is about a month late! i hope he turns up on RAW again this week


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao

Ryder's dad is so awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Show seemed pretty rushed being under 4 minutes this week. Zack's Dad is still :lmao :lmao though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Not on raw this week, super shock. Ryder played it cool with McMahon.
BROFLEX!! wwe's gonna fire him now.
I love Jomo's samurai bun.


...no dolph/vinkman?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Scott Stanford and Zack's dad :lmao
I prefer the Woo Woo Woo headband over the broski one.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Just wondering if it was really John&Melina's House...But Zack's Dad is just *rofl*
Also liked more the Woo woo woo Handbands...When will they go onsale??*


----------



## bryanwooster (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott Stanford needs to be an announcer on Raw not just the backstage interviewer


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

bryanwooster said:


> Scott Stanford needs to be an announcer on Raw not just the backstage interviewer


I agree. He is a great announcer he actually calls the match and is excited, only surpassed by Booker currently. All of the other announcers seem bored,talk about themselves, or they talk about random shit.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Stanford and Mofo were hilarious.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought that Episode 22 was excellent. Then again, I like every episode. While it was a little short, it was still full of many segments and was similar to his first episode, with really short clips. It's also great that we saw a Big O cameo, Stanford, Chiappetta and even Hawkins! I love that guy. Seriously, I can't see how people do not like this show. It is amazing that he's done this with only a few friends, and so many people like him. My support for Ryder keeps going up every episode.

#WWWYKI


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

good, if short match on superstars.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Stanford part was hilarious.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

RKO920 said:


> Stanford part was hilarious.


He is simply pure gold.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Just watched Superstars; I love that show.

Ryder was very over, and he was the heel (again). His win got an excellent pop for someone in his area of the card. Looks like the crowds are really starting to warm to him. Good on Ryder, he is on a roll! His has his past 3 or 4 televised matches in a row, and only lost once on the Aussie tour to Swagger, once. Good on Ryder, he's doing a great job.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Scott Stanford is the absolute don. He is a great announcer and ridculously entertaining for a middle aged man who looks like Avram Grant.

Good stuff on Superstars also, always entertained by his matches despite him not being the best worker.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

only available on... where they're not really available anywhere I...

:lmao


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Zack Ryder has his own sticky? what the hell is the world coming too?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Suck It said:


> Zack Ryder has his own sticky? what the hell is the world coming too?


Suck it.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Stanford is the fucking man.


----------



## Ouroboros (Feb 21, 2011)

Seems like he got a pretty good pop coming out on Superstars and a good reaction on his win, and a half decent "lets go Ryder" chant in the middle. And new ring attire! Wonder if its possible to scan that barcode on the front of his trunks!?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ouroboros said:


> Seems like he got a pretty good pop coming out on Superstars and a good reaction on his win, and a half decent "lets go Ryder" chant in the middle. And new ring attire! Wonder if its possible to scan that barcode on the front of his trunks!?


check out his last episode of Z!TLIS  to find out that 

http://youtu.be/Yr6vtwI2YVk?t=38s


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)

Make Stanford Zack's mananger haha would be so entertaining


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched episode 22 after his match on Superstars. Good stuff again, Zack's dad is awesome and the bit with Stanford and Hawkins was amusing.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*JohnCena *
CeNation. Ryder has been on internet 22 str8 weeks and has a legit following with zero tv time. Enuff BS. Can we get this kid on RAW!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> *JohnCena *
> CeNation. Ryder has been on internet 22 str8 weeks and has a legit following with zero tv time. Enuff BS. Can we get this kid on RAW!


Unlike his apparent backstage support for Ryder, Cena has actually not said he wants Ryder on RAW in front of his many followers before. It's great to see Cena support other talent by saying he wants him on TV out aloud. Let's hope that the Creative Team listen to Cena or at least take in his opinion.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Unlike his apparent backstage support for Ryder, Cena has actually not said he wants Ryder on RAW in front of his many followers.


What is he supposed to do? While doing a promo about Punk he randomly says, "BTW Raw needs more Zack Ryder?

Actually that could work


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Cena's supported Ryder being on Raw in front of his followers. He was one of the many guys who expressed their frustrations via Twitter when Ryder got shafted in Long Island. 
Cena did a shout out that night to Ryder on his way to the ring.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

guest101 said:


> What is he supposed to do? While doing a promo about Punk he randomly says, "BTW Raw needs more Zack Ryder?
> 
> Actually that could work


Sorry, I paraphrased that. I meant to say that it is great that he said that to all his followers.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

guest101 said:


> What is he supposed to do? While doing a promo about Punk he randomly says, "BTW Raw needs more Zack Ryder?
> 
> Actually that could work


"Maybe things will get better once Vince is dead... oh wait and Zack Ryder needs to be on Raw... but then we will have his stupid daughter and her doofus husband and the rest of the family in charge"

or 

"Let me tell you a story about Vince and the bullying campaign..." (they cut the mic) "but first and foremost, they need to put Zack Ryder on Raw" (talking without the mic so the world can't hear it)


----------



## mohsin1303 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh... very nice match dude....


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

why is he heel again? against Santino? wtf?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't think he was a heel, he just had a match with another face

He even got a nice pop after the match


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> I don't think he was a heel, he just had a match with another face
> 
> He even got a nice pop after the match


Definitely, especially for someone who never turned face on TV.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

nice of Cena to say that about Ryder, if anyone has any pull to get someone on RAW it surely is him


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder wasn't a heel on Superstars. I think they did that match just to let Ryder "get even" with Santino for beating Ryder a few weeks prior to that.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryder wasn't at MITB. Damn him for hinting at being there.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> Ryder wasn't a heel on Superstars. I think they did that match just to let Ryder "get even" with Santino for beating Ryder a few weeks prior to that.


That's definitely possible. It would have been good if Ryder was in the RAW MitB in my opinion.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Saw a "We Want Ryder" sign in the front row last night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I guess this goes here


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Big Uh oh heh


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Was he on Superstars yesterday, did he win?


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Was he on Superstars yesterday, did he win?


He teamed up with Santino against the New Nexus. Can I say if he won in here?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

All it needs is a 10 man battle royal for the U.S. championship at Summerslam to take place and so many wet dreams could become a reality.
Also; I know you guys have probably discussed it; but wtf was with his appearance after the New Nexus match?
Are WWE trying to make him a joke character?
Hope not.


----------



## THE BATMAN. (Jul 19, 2011)

He should be a guest on "The Art of Wrestling" with Professional Wrestling, Colt Cabana.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope nobody minds that I post these toons here:


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hope nobody minds that I post these toons here:


Nice picture. Love it!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

The Zack Train is losing steam. Thank god.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Seriously, I know the past weeks have been interesting but they've managed to slow down all the hype for him. He was appearing on RAW making little appearances...anything to come of that? Nope. Had a match on RAW, anything? Nope. Was there for the long island show, cut a promo and won on superstars, anything? Nope. Last but not least, came out after New nexus won a tag match and said his catchphrase, which could've meant anything, but did anything happen? Nope. 

I've liked Ryder for a quite a while now, and it's been what, two years now and they still won't let him do anything? Actually I could say that for every other goddamn wrestler who doesn't get t.v time. They have all these people and won't even have them do anything, they're just there. When it showed the whole roster backstage at the last RAW you bet your ass more than half of the fans had no idea who 70% of them were.

I just want to see more wrestlers, more characters, more matches, more stories to be told. I feel like we might've just entered a new era because of this past week, things will change, or at least they should. I sure do hope so.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

he is too good and entertaining to make Raw appearences


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Seriously, I know the past weeks have been interesting but they've managed to slow *down all the hype for him*. He was appearing on RAW making little appearances...anything to come of that? Nope. Had a match on RAW, anything? Nope. Was there for the long island show, cut a promo and won on superstars, anything? Nope. Last but not least, came out after New nexus won a tag match and said his catchphrase, which could've meant anything, but did anything happen? Nope.
> 
> I've liked Ryder for a quite a while now, and it's been what, two years now and they still won't let him do anything? Actually I could say that for every other goddamn wrestler who doesn't get t.v time. They have all these people and won't even have them do anything, they're just there. When it showed the whole roster backstage at the last RAW you bet your ass more than half of the fans had no idea who 70% of them were.
> 
> I just want to see more wrestlers, more characters, more matches, more stories to be told. I feel like we might've just entered a new era because of this past week, things will change, or at least they should. I sure do hope so.


You mean the "hype" he created himself on a YT channel and doesn't mean anything. Ryder is just boring and annoying, the only way he can have a good role in my opinion is as a tag team wrestler with Hawkins.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Ryder has the skill to be an IC or USA champ and thats all, hes a good wrestler sure, but the hype by the IWC lately has been over the top to say the least, hes okay got good mic skills and ring skills and hes youtube shows are funny as hell but hes shouldnt have a push that major and be taken seriously. to be honest hes a mid card fighter, but thats nothing to be ashamed of becuase alot of my fav wrestlers of all time were mid card fighters. So dont get offended


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Yes they are. Not intentionally of course, as I'm sure they have more ambitious ojbectives. But it shows how bad things have been that the most talked about superstar wasn't even on tv. Now something exciting has happened that blows Ryder out of the water. It will be interesting to see how he responds, and if he can push on from here.

WWWYKI


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

The Ryder hype is getting ridiculous. Ironically his old partner Curt Hawkins is more talented than him.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Ryder popularity is only among the internet fans.

he doesnt mean shit to the average fans.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Seriously, I know the past weeks have been interesting but they've managed to slow down all the hype for him. He was appearing on RAW making little appearances...anything to come of that? Nope. Had a match on RAW, anything? Nope. Was there for the long island show, cut a promo and won on superstars, anything? Nope. Last but not least, came out after New nexus won a tag match and said his catchphrase, which could've meant anything, but did anything happen? Nope.
> 
> I've liked Ryder for a quite a while now, and it's been what, two years now and they still won't let him do anything? Actually I could say that for every other goddamn wrestler who doesn't get t.v time. They have all these people and won't even have them do anything, they're just there. *When it showed the whole roster backstage at the last RAW you bet your ass more than half of the fans had no idea who 70% of them were.*
> 
> I just want to see more wrestlers, more characters, more matches, more stories to be told. I feel like we might've just entered a new era because of this past week, things will change, or at least they should. I sure do hope so.


Don't overexagurate nearly every wrestler on the RAW roster has been given some kind of TV time on either RAW/Smackdown! in the past to be recognised by a WWE fan. If they don't recognise them they are obviously a casual viewer or have just started watching. The guys who haven't been on RAW recently have all been used on Smackdown and RAW in the past 

JTG - Prominent tag team for several years, the breakup resulted in a PPV match last year
Chris Masters - Pushed when he first came in, before being drafted to RAW featured on most Smackdowns
Tyler Reks - Possibly the only guy people might not be familliar with but then again was featured prominently on Smackdown in the build up to Bragging Rights last year.
Hawkins/Ryder - Have been in the WWE for a while and both featured a lot on Smackdown a few years back.
D.H Smith - Again was used heavily last year despite being nothing more than a useless, uncharismatic, lumbering oaf with a limited moveset of basic moves.

Those are the only people that aren't featured on RAW most episodes, maybe you could throw McIntyre in there as well but again he was used a lot last year. 

Tyler Reks sucks, JTG sucks, Hawkins & Ryder are average and D.H Smith has no redeaming features at all - The only one who is any good is Masters and while he should be on RAW there is simply no place for him because despite him being good there are far better people to be used as midcard faces. The reason they keep these guys around and dont use them is for Superstars and house shows, simple as.

The other reason that Ryder has barely been used is because they are currently/where bulding towards two of the bigger/most important PPV's of the year - if your not going to be on the card why would WWE waste the precious time on RAW they could use to develop other feuds going into these PPV's to give Zach Ryder a few minutes air time.

I like Zach Ryder, I really do. I like Curt Hawkins but there are far better midcard heels right now in the WWE, hence why they are used and Ryder and Hawkins aren't.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> You mean the "hype" he created himself on a YT channel and doesn't mean anything. Ryder is just boring and annoying, the only way he can have a good role in my opinion is as a tag team wrestler with Hawkins.


Doesn't mean anything? He's getting a good amount of signs on RAW, gets chants for him and promotes his merchandice which makes money. He's been one of the more entertaining wrestlers lately and doesn't even appear on Raw, not to mention kids get behind him


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Doesn't mean anything? He's getting a good amount of signs on RAW, gets chants for him and promotes his merchandice which makes money. He's been one of the more entertaining wrestlers lately and doesn't even appear on Raw, not to mention kids get behind him


As long as WWE itself doesn't use him a lot and markets his merchandise it doesn't mean anything. All the internet stuff around him is set up by himself, not WWE. You think he's been entertaining?! I think he's just annoying and boring.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Ryder's been going over guys with far more on their resume than him lately- Santino, McIntyre, the tag champs (even though he's far more talented in his little finger than them) as well as being a focal point of their Australia tour. The problem is I don't think WWE want to adknowledge his face turn except for the one time in Long Island- the fans turned him and not Vince.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



btbgod said:


> Don't overexagurate nearly every wrestler on the RAW roster has been given some kind of TV time on either RAW/Smackdown! in the past to be recognised by a WWE fan. If they don't recognise them they are obviously a casual viewer or have just started watching. The guys who haven't been on RAW recently have all been used on Smackdown and RAW in the past
> 
> JTG - Prominent tag team for several years, the breakup resulted in a PPV match last year
> Chris Masters - Pushed when he first came in, before being drafted to RAW featured on most Smackdowns
> ...


Alright maybe that was an overexaggeration, a little less than half the fans and maybe 30% of the wrestlers should be right... :no:

Also who cares if they're building towards big PPVs? Alot of the time notable guys don't make it to the PPV cards anyway. Even if all these guys get is 5 minutes on the show it's something. Something to build on for later shows and eventually perhaps a PPV match, the guys you listed really aren't half bad. I don't want to put down any wrestler because everyone has potential really. Give them something to do on a show thats not meaningless and we could get something good out of it


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Dude is nothing but a joke.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

I thought the time is ripe now for him to make a formal appearance.

Good number of episodes on Youtube, enough fanbase, + intriguing random appearance against the tag team champions. Not now, then when?

Unfortunately, I'm unfamiliar about his in-ring skills and abilities, but if he is at least average, then I'd like to give him a green light.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*



Jethro said:


> The Ryder hype is getting ridiculous. *Ironically his old partner Curt Hawkins is more talented than him*.


I like Ryder and all his youtube stuff, but this is so true.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: WWE Is silencing the buzz about Zack Ryder*

Ryder gets bigger pops than most of the roster, despite only appearing on Superstars most of the time. At least he's winning on SS lately, which is better than losing. I think they're going to push him (a little), but they're going to be very slow about it in order to not get accused of catering to the fans (God forbid).


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

> *KerrangMagazine *
> 
> It would make Kerrang! very very very very happy if @ZackRyder made Kerrang! his Broski Of The Week. Can you guys help make this happen?
> 
> Oh, and obviously, Woo Woo Woo, You Know It



:lmao Kerrang is a huge music magazine in Europe, so this is a pretty big thing. He's never on TV and he's got broskis in the UK media!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Why the hell does Zack Ryder have a sticky thread?

What has happened to this forum when a joke character jobber has his own sticky thread?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kerrang sucks anyway, its turned very emo rock.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

WWE needs to give someone an internet troll gimmick and have him feud with Ryder for the Internet Championship. Book it.


----------



## mcanderson86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Think he'll ever get pushed?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Since when is ability the ONLY reason for someone to get a push? I think all WWE needs to do is give Ryder just a small push and let him run with it.


----------



## Burden (Jul 21, 2011)

Did anything else come up with Ryder's interuption of the New Nexus a few weeks back? I've been watching but I don't believe its been followed up on. I read on one of the dirtsheets he was supposedly going to be in a faction with them. I don't know how that would work but if it gets him on TV I wouldn't complain.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Why the hell does Zack Ryder have a sticky thread?
> 
> What has happened to this forum when a joke character jobber has his own sticky thread?


Cause majority of IWC care about Zack Ryder. You're not one of them apparently.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I laugh at the people who say Ryder is boring yet love Del Rio. If Ryder, or even other jobbers or even midcarders had the opportunities and benefis Del Rio had, they'd be over instantly.

Ryder is entertaining. It reminds me of when everyone barracks for the underdog, then as soon as he sorta started to get a bit of a push, people turned on him... Idiots.


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryder sucks. Iv seen a couple youtube vids, and they are awful. Wrestling marks accept such mediocrity. Or maybe I'm not 12.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

Ryder is on Colt Cabanas Art of Wrestling podcast this week, it also has a CM Punk cameo. I suggest you give it a listen


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr S said:


> Ryder is on Colt Cabanas Art of Wrestling podcast this week, it also has a CM Punk cameo. I suggest you give it a listen


WHA~?!?

My mind...


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dr S said:


> Ryder is on Colt Cabanas Art of Wrestling podcast this week, it also has a CM Punk cameo. I suggest you give it a listen


I listened biking into work this morning, he didn't really reveal much other than his Dad really is nuts (when Luke Gallows came round to his house his Dad came upstairs banging on a pot with a spoon. He was hoping Luke would go into Festus mode like he used to on TV with the ringbell bit).

He's also a huge WWE mark (already knew that), collecting action figures, shirts, posters et al and he doesn't like his action figure as the font on his trunks is wrong.

Pretty good stuff though, Punk told the story about Ryder's dad and then shouted some stuff and walked off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Zack Ryder and Backstreet Boys singing Backstreet Boys :lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Zack Ryder and Backstreet Boys singing Backstreet Boys :lmao


I loved how he made friends with the Big O, Big O snuck up behind him at the gym and stuck some headphones on him playing New Kids on the Block!

They've been Bro's ever since.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Zack Ryder and Backstreet Boys singing Backstreet Boys :lmao


:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao :lmao This is one of my favourite AOWs yet! He has some awesome stories.

"LIKE me on Facebook, FOLLOW me on Twitter, BUY the t-shirt and TAKE CARE... SPIKE YOUR HAIR. WOO WOO WOO! YOU KNOW IT, _BRO_."

"...Thanks bud."


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Episode #23 posted:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

One of the best episodes,Melina riding a longboard!LOL

And the fight vs Ultimate Warrior was funny too.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Ryder even jobs on HIS show!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I swear Darren Young looks like one my cousins :lmao

Did Ultimate Warrior really get offended by the Ultimate Broski character?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

The T-Shirt featured at the end of Episode 23, is that actually available to buy on WWE.com?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Seriously one of the best episodes yet! Ultimate Broski v Warrior with Curt Hawkins refereeing, Joey Styles commentating and Justin Roberts announcing is killing me.




Icon™;10006916 said:


> Ryder even jobs on HIS show!


Brother just can't catch a break!

But let's be serious, the Ultimate Warrior wasn't gonna lay down for him.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I just find it so cool how he gets the WWE guys to collaborate with him. Who have we had on the show so far now?

John Cena (!!!)
Darren Young
Curt Hawkins
Primo
Scott Stanford
Gene Okerlund (!!!)
Josh Matthews
Trish Stratus (!!!)

it's cool of them to do


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> I swear Darren Young looks like one my cousins :lmao


YOU'RE COUSINS WITH JOHN CENA!!!?!??!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Kerrang is a huge music magazine in Europe, so this is a pretty big thing. He's never on TV and he's got broskis in the UK media!


He likes boybands though, not Kerrang's sort of music


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao Kerrang is a huge music magazine in Europe, so this is a pretty big thing. He's never on TV and he's got broskis in the UK media!


:OOOOO WHAT THE FUCK OMG.

Huge music magazine is putting it mildly. It's one of the best rock magazines in Europe, and it's got its own TV and radio stations which are widely considered *the* place to go for good rock music (and not just crappy chart shit like MTV put up)

I am actually so shocked. In a good way. Ryder is more famous than like half the roster.


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Joey Styles commentating


So now we know what that tweet was about =p


I thought the broski(s) of the week were pretty damn good this ep.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Young seriously needs to sort his hair out.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I just find it so cool how he gets the WWE guys to collaborate with him. Who have we had on the show so far now?
> 
> John Cena (!!!)
> Darren Young
> ...


AND Joey Styles, Trent Barretta, Melina, John Morrison, Justin Roberts and of course, Bill DeMott!!~!!~!~11!!!

It's nice to see people in wrestling support each other and just kick back and have fun together. It makes a nice change from the bitching and politics.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't get how people hate this guy. He loves the hell out of this business and use whatever resources he had to get himself over instead of waiting for the machine to do so. It's dead obvious that many people backstage love and appreciate what he's doing, it's just a shame that the more popular one gets, the more vocal the haters want to be.

Ryde or Die.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I don't get how people hate this guy. He loves the hell out of this business and use whatever resources he had to get himself over instead of waiting for the machine to do so. It's dead obvious that many people backstage love and appreciate what he's doing, it's just a shame that the more popular one gets, the more vocal the haters want to be.
> 
> Ryde or Die.


This. It's sad how passionate people are about hating him. Can you really fault the guy for taking it upon himself to build a character, construct a web show and get himself over? Those things alone have got him attention from Howard Finkel, Stone Cold, Trish Stratus, Joey Styles and other wrestling legends. I really don't understand the "HE SUXXX, WHY PUSH HIM, FUTURE ENDEAVOR HIM LULZ~" attitude. He's just a kid who honestly loves wrestling and wants a shot. He's gotten people to care about him and the WWE still refuse to use him. 

It's funny, because then, they push guys with "the look" who have little passion for the business and get themselves worked up when they leave because they're tired of them and wrestling. Just look at Batista and Lesnar. What Punk said what's right- it's like Vince wants to _punish_ people for actually like professional wrestling, which is a damn shame.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

its a backlash for no reason and thats it. back in the early days of his youtube show nobody was hating. now hes gained some popularity people are beefing him like crazy. just haters being dumb as usual.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I loved the Triple H guest appearance as the referee in the Ultimate Broski vs. Ultimate Warrior match.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

This is what Joey Styles meant as his return to announcing haha.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Lastier said:


> I loved the Triple H guest appearance as the referee in the Ultimate Broski vs. Ultimate Warrior match.


If you're being serious, that was Curt Hawkins.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That podcast was amazing. Colt & Zack are amazing together. And even the CM Punk cameo...


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryder? I hardly knew her! 

LMAO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, the Ultimate Broski lasted longer versus the Ultimate Warrior than HHH did at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I think this was one of the best yet. Ultimate Broski vs Ultimate Warrior with Joey Styles commentating, Roberts announcing and Hawkins as a referee?!? You can't get better than that. 

In all seriousness it's obvious he's well liked backstage. From what I heard, HHH likes the guy too so maybe things are looking up for Ryder.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

UltimateWarrior The Ultimate Warrior 
@ZackRyder ..another one of the ALL TIME GREATS making my "talentless" UW look like a million bucks. Awesome belly laughs! No abs 4 me 2day.


not sure what he really means hahaha.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Ryder is a fan of the business first, which is great. He's not a guy like Batista just in it for the paycheck. Get this guy on TV, his videos are hilarious.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> John Cena (!!!)
> Darren Young
> Curt Hawkins
> Primo
> ...


Add colt cabana, Joey Styles, (hugh morris or booker t), Trent barretta, AND Justin Roberts. He's not only getting wrestlers involved.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's the best episode yet, Roberts, Mean Gene, Stanford, Hawkins, Joey Styles damn it was good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I just find it so cool how he gets the WWE guys to collaborate with him. Who have we had on the show so far now?
> 
> John Cena (!!!)
> Darren Young
> ...


The one second cameo from Ziggler, replacing the usual shot of his action figure


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a little confused with the black and white box on the back of Ryder's shirt? And though the shirt is cool, I was hoping for a WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT shirt.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

dammit i cant watch superstars in uk, weak.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So Zack got a major mention... I quote CM Punk, why he may be the 342908th person to say it he is the most watched superstar right now... when is Ryder gonna be on television?


ultimatekrang said:


> dammit i cant watch superstars in uk, weak.


Sky 1 sundays at 9 or 10am


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

UltimateWarrior
@ZackRyder ..another one of the ALL TIME GREATS making my "talentless" UW look like a million bucks. Awesome belly laughs! No abs 4 me 2day.

LOLOLOLOL EVEN ULTIMATE WARRIOR IS ON THE BANDWAGON!!!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Mankycaaant said:


> The T-Shirt featured at the end of Episode 23, is that actually available to buy on WWE.com?


http://www.wweshop.com/item/zack-ryder-broski-authentic-t-shirt/ZackRyder/01-14478

It's up for pre-order, shipping on the 27th.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior vs Ultimate Broski = MOTY, amirite?

Great, cameo-heavy episode. Stanford & Mean Gene together was ridiculously awesome, Justin Roberts, Joey Styles, Darren Young challenging for the Internet Championship, all awesome. Couple that with the fact that Punk mentioned him at Comic-Con, and it was pretty big day for Zack. Still holding out hope that WWE realizes what they have and give this guy some TV time.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I think this was one of the best yet. Ultimate Broski vs Ultimate Warrior with *AJ Styles* commentating, Roberts announcing and Hawkins as a referee?!? You can't get better than that.
> 
> In all seriousness it's obvious he's well liked backstage. From what I heard, HHH likes the guy too so maybe things are looking up for Ryder.


Oh My Gawd!


----------



## .:.THYFERN.:. (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm a little confused with the black and white box on the back of Ryder's shirt? And though the shirt is cool, I was hoping for a WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT shirt.


That box is a QR code. You can scan it with a compatible device, and it gives you information about things, I'm assuming in this case, something about Zack Ryder.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Mankycaaant said:


> Oh My Gawd!


Ouch, my screw up! It's fixed.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

.:.THYFERN.:. said:


> That box is a QR code. You can scan it with a compatible device, and it gives you information about things, I'm assuming in this case, something about Zack Ryder.


Ahh! This is why I see people wearing T-shirts with the logo.
So; if a regular guys wearing one, doesn't it just tell you something about the company that made the T-shirt?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hahaha he jobbed in his own video!!! :lmao


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This was an all star episode, and very entertaining as usual. I'm finding it harder and harder for people to dislike the show, when it is currently very good. 23 episodes in, and it is still a classic!

Loved it when Mean Gene appeared, Stanford, Mr. Oh My Gawd, Justin Roberts, Hawkins and even "Ultimate Warrior"! Let's hope the higher ups see this episode, and show them that he's liked backstage and is dedicated, which is important.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

UW tweets about ryder :



> @ZackRyder ..another one of the ALL TIME GREATS making my "talentless" UW look like a million bucks. Awesome belly laughs! No abs 4 me 2day.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Zack defends the belt against DY for the show next week 8*D


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Just watched his match on Superstars. Once again, Stanford and Matthews help explain the "story" a bit, saying that Ryder and Santino found respect in eachothers abilities, and decided to team up. They then did a great job as partners; they had excellent chemistry. After Ryder picked up the win (He's actually been undefeated for weeks now), they celebrated to an excellent pop. Ryder taunted the tag team champions, and spiked Santino's hair. It was a great, fun match that I enjoyed watching. The crowd responded well to the tag champs too, booing them quite a bit.

Overall, the announcers really put over Ryder and even Santino greatly, and it really improves the problem. The announcers are awesome. They were saying that Ryder and Santino are now in contention for the titles, so if that is true it looks like Ryder is finally gonna get some credit. If anyone has noticed, he has been booked very strongly on Superstars. He always wins, gets an excellent amount of offense in, and the crowd likes it. While I'd love his partnership to be with Hawkins, they need to successfully turn him face before Ryder and Hawkins can team up. I hope that can happen. Also, Santino is over as hell. 

Anyway, the future is starting to look very bright for Ryder. Screw the Main Event, I don't care about that as much, it'll be great to see Ryder add some flavour to the mid-card in the next few months!

#RyderOrRiot!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pretty impressive match work in Superstars considering he and marella were going against two guys that haven't shown much in ring ability. Really loved the reversal at the end... that was crisp and so smooth.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Just watched Superstars, the fans really seemed to be into him. The "Woo Woo Woo" chants were noticeable. Him and Santino worked well enough. They're both fan favorites so why not give them the belts for a bit since tag teams obviously don't mean as much to WWE. 

BTW, Scott Stanford needs to replace Lawler on Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Just watched Superstars, the fans really seemed to be into him. The "Woo Woo Woo" chants were noticeable. Him and Santino worked well enough. They're both fan favorites so why not give them the belts for a bit since tag teams obviously don't mean as much to WWE.
> 
> BTW, Scott Stanford needs to replace Lawler on Raw.


I say have Matthews/Stanford be the announce team. They add to the match, know what they are talking about, and don't continually fuck shit up like Cole and King have been recently.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Matthews and Stanford were great on commentary. I am, however, against the team of Ryder and Santino. Why Break up Koslov and Santino for Ryder and Santino when you can have Koslov and Santino AND Hawkins and Ryder? The more tag teams the better. That way all four are used and the Usos have more competition.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Matthews and Stanford were great on commentary. I am, however, against the team of Ryder and Santino. Why Break up Koslov and Santino for Ryder and Santino when you can have Koslov and Santino AND Hawkins and Ryder? The more tag teams the better. That way all four are used and the Usos have more competition.


Yeah, that's true. The more "real" tag teams, the better. I'm hoping that if they last, they won't break up and Ryder won't turn heel. I think they should have a friendly storyline where Koslov and Hawkins try to get their partners back. Or something less stupid


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

cus santino and ryder will probably be able to help get each other over. kozlov and hawkins not so much.. its a pity tho, but this is how tag teams are right now.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The ending of the Ryder match on Superstars was pretty cool


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

^ yeah it was a pretty nice reversal


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really liked the finish to that, it was creative. (Y)

I really like that shirt except for the code.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Brye said:


> I really liked the finish to that, it was creative. (Y)
> 
> I really like that shirt except for the code.


The QR code makes sense though. He is the internet champion and if you scan the code, it takes you to his profile page where you can "buy the t-shirt."


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

RKO696 said:


>


Yeh it's a ryder thread, but damn primo is a beast. Start @ 5:11. Bourne make ya look money.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it's only a matter of time before Ryder becomes a RAW regular.
I believe WWE have big plans for him in the future.
He's being used week in week out on superstars; I think to make sure he's smooth in the ring and on the mic ready to impress on his transfer to RAW.
I can see him and Santino coming out of Summerslam as tag champions.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

impressive finisher by ryder on superstars this week also got a good pop WWWYKI


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

No f*cking joke, my son won the trivia contest Zack Ryder was having from Episode 21...

I will post pictures of everything he won upon arrival.

This is not Ducktales at all. 

I will post the unpacking video whenever he receives the package in the mail. Here are screenshots of the e-mail though...


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Cool Story Bro.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

*cough* Zack Ryder discussion thread *cough*

The rest of us don't care much for him, but seens as you are all going to gather here, then watch this :
Oh and while you watch, look at Jimmy Wang Yang on the left.
Thats right he is saying "fuck you" as you look into those happy eyes.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *cough* Zack Ryder discussion thread *cough*


A mod can move this thread. I don't care. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats! Sounds awesome :shocked:


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats!


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



yoseftigger said:


> Congrats! Sounds awesome :shocked:





JayEl said:


> Congrats!


This is 100% legit. Hopefully he gets a shout out as Broski of the Week or something in 1 of the upcoming videos.

Hopefully it is the new T-shirt that just came out this week.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


Tone it down a little, buzz killington. 

What are you going to win? Did he say or is it a surprise?


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

he's not bad in the ring, but don't any of you find his gimmick to be incredibly annoying?

I can't stand him. the WOO WOO WOO - is so stupid.

EDIT: reading the rest of the posts, i am not the only one who finds zack ryder really annoying.

I really don't see what is so great about it (i also hate jersey shore though)


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Grass420 said:


> he's not bad in the ring, but don't any of you find his gimmick to be incredibly annoying?
> 
> I can't stand him. the WOO WOO WOO - is so stupid.


First Post.
Dissing Zack Ryder in the Zack Ryder discussion thread?
Good luck on this forum seriously


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats. And yeah haters gunna hate. lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Well played to your son. Let's the haters rabble rouse, noone can hear them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Mankycaaant said:


> Cool Story Bro.


That's original.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not the only one who "dissed" him here.

I'm just expressing my opinion like everyone else on here. I don't see what the problem is?

I just personally find Zack Ryder's gimmick to be really annoying, I don't mind his in-ring action. Just maybe, if he had a less annoying gimmick he would get a bigger push.

but that's just my opinion.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Most faces have annoying gimmicks. Ryder's is at least entertainingly over the top. If anything, he's far better at talking and playing up his gimmick than he is at wrestling.
I say this as a fan of the guy.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Why are some of you such dicks? Can't you just be happy for someone and move on without saying a snide remark?

Congrats to your son! Thats awesome!


----------



## Game1778 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

congrats


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats to your son!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Hope he gets a headband.


----------



## baseballplayah63 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Big Wiggle said:


>


Then why are you posting in this topic? Is Your life that pathetic and worthless that you go around on the internet trolling things you don't care about? This is a big moment for him, if you can't even at least post something halfway intelligent then why bother even posting at all?

And as for the other guy, anyone that says "Cool story bro" needs to be shot. They all sound like a bunch of nerds that think they are so funny and cool by saying it. Reminds me of all those idiots that used to quote Napoleon Dynamite movies and use the same jokes that everyone else did.

Anyways, congrats OP. Keep us posted on the contest.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

*Haha congratulations. Now you and your sons life must be complete, you guys won a Zack Ryder contest. A guy that's going to be future endeavored sooner than you think. You know, I could understand if it was John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Undertaker or somebody that actually matters, but then again, congratulations, good for you.

If I'm going to make a contest, will you enter? I give free dimes away so you can call somebody who actually gives a fuck.*


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


*looks at picture of riley*yeh sure...


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Well done, grats to your son, and to commemorate this moment, this calls for a song.






starts at around 0:56


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> Hope he gets a headband.


I'd love one of those headbands just to put on display.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


Lol so true


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

I'd put Ryder above mediocre in the ring and speaking. He's just a likable, funny guy and that's why he's getting so over.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

That's some good luck, just remember to give your address clearly. Ryder said people seem to have a tough time making it clear. 



JimmyWangYang said:


> *cough* Zack Ryder discussion thread *cough*
> 
> *The rest of us don't care much for him*, but seens as you are all going to gather here, then watch this :
> Oh and while you watch, look at Jimmy Wang Yang on the left.
> Thats right he is saying "fuck you" as you look into those happy eyes.


So you speak for everyone? Troll harder son.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



SummerLove said:


> What are you going to win? Did he say or is it a surprise?


Buncha autographed stuff. Shirt, possibly headband idk. Like a little Iced Z goody bag I guess


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Wow congrats


----------



## DustyRocker77 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

congratulations man, I bet your son loves him more now..


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

fucking hell some of you are complete cunts, be happy for the guy and his boy ffs, ignorant fuckers.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



baseballplayah63 said:


> Then why are you posting in this topic? Is Your life that pathetic and worthless that you go around on the internet trolling things you don't care about? This is a big moment for him, if you can't even at least post something halfway intelligent then why bother even posting at all?
> 
> And as for the other guy, anyone that says "Cool story bro" needs to be shot. They all sound like a bunch of nerds that think they are so funny and cool by saying it. Reminds me of all those idiots that used to quote Napoleon Dynamite movies and use the same jokes that everyone else did.
> 
> Anyways, congrats OP. Keep us posted on the contest.





The Streak said:


> fucking hell some of you are complete cunts, be happy for the guy and his boy ffs, ignorant fuckers.


I was just about to say something like this myself, beat me to it ^^
I dont see why people need to force their hate on other people, you dont like Zack Ryder? That is fine, but leave the people that do like him alone, and you know, its not THAT hard to just pass on posting in a thread like this, instead of posting hate

But, I am no saint either, I am sure i have done the same on occasions ^^

Anyway, Congrats to your son OP!
Hope he enjoys the rewards


----------



## DarkRacoonV1 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Some people in here are pretty typical IWC! A guy starts to get popular, so you start to hate on him... I was wondering how long it'd take for the Zack Ryder hate to start.

Anyway, congrats to OP! Sounds like awesome =^_^=


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats, I hate how people are being such assholes, I like Zack Ryder, get him to send me a headband if he gets two


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Gratz man, WWWYKI


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



YunisTaker said:


> *Haha congratulations. Now you and your sons life must be complete, you guys won a Zack Ryder contest. A guy that's going to be future endeavored sooner than you think. You know, I could understand if it was John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Undertaker or somebody that actually matters, but then again, congratulations, good for you.
> 
> If I'm going to make a contest, will you enter? I give free dimes away so you can call somebody who actually gives a fuck.*


Yeah, we're only allowed to like people if they're at the top of the card.  And I doubt they'd make an original t-shirt for somebody they plan on firing any time soon. 

Some of you guys are such asses, Ryder's fun and people are having fun supporting him. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Not Once did the OP start giving you views on what he thinks of Zack Ryder, they were sharing the fact they are proud because their son won a wwe related contest. So those slamming this guy and saying move this to the zack ryder thread, maybey it is _you_ who needs to take _your_zack ryder hate elsewhere.

With the almighty power of anonymity that the internet has granted, don't you think it would be kind of froot to just congratulate this guy ? I know I'd be pretty pleased and want to share it if I won a contest based on WWE knowledge of any kind. 

So well done to your son OP, hope his prizes are awesome !


----------



## tomahawk4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats, Hope he gets a headband


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congratulations.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I think the level of annoyance is kind of the point of his gimmick, I don't think he takes himself seriously.

By the way, forget the massive number of youtube views and his inclusion in the Sports Illustrated Sporting Twitter thingy......Zack Ryder has his own sticky thread on WF.......he's the new Punk!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

*Take notice of some of the sourballs in here. You have every right to be proud and tell others of your story.*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

At least Ryder has a gimmick. Whether it may be annoying to you or not, at least he has a character that he's invested in. That's what the gimmick is all about.

I like Riley, but what is his gimmick? Miz hater? What's Ted DiBiase's gimmick? Boring jock?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

WWWYKI


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Sorry maybe should have clarified.....I like the gimmick, it doesn't bother me that it is 'annoying' as that is the whole point of the gimmick. I think his YouTube stuff is fantastic and his in-ring work is better than a lot of guys that are considered to be higher up the food chain.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Berbarito said:


>


That's why the internet was invented... for pictures like these.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

For the people that are saying they dont care , dont fucking enter the thread then you morons .
The guy is obviously excited his son won it and wanted to share it .
Congrats


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats to the kid!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


But Alex Riley :lmao

Anyway, congrats on your son winning the contest broski!


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Some absolutely pathetic human beings in this thread.

Well done to your son.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



YunisTaker said:


> *Haha congratulations. Now you and your sons life must be complete, you guys won a Zack Ryder contest. A guy that's going to be future endeavored sooner than you think. You know, I could understand if it was John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Undertaker or somebody that actually matters, but then again, congratulations, good for you.
> 
> If I'm going to make a contest, will you enter? I give free dimes away so you can call somebody who actually gives a fuck.*


Go tell that shit to your alcoholic dad ;D 

Gongrats broski! /takecarespikehair


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



YunisTaker said:


> *Haha congratulations. Now you and your sons life must be complete, you guys won a Zack Ryder contest. A guy that's going to be future endeavored sooner than you think. You know, I could understand if it was John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Undertaker or somebody that actually matters, but then again, congratulations, good for you.
> 
> If I'm going to make a contest, will you enter? I give free dimes away so you can call somebody who actually gives a fuck.*


He entered the contest because he's a fan of Ryder. Just because Ryder isn't top card atm doesn't mean us fans can't like him. Coming in to troll makes you look like the idiot, not the OP.

Congrats to your son. I was thinking about entering myself but never got around to doing so. Hope you post what he won so I can be jealous!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



kyhoopsgoat said:


> Haters gonna hate.


And jobbers gonna job. But congrats on the contest.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

its honestly unreal with all the trolling and ignorant responses. Is this what this board is all about. Im new to this forum but there are way to many assholes who say stupid shit for no dam reason. Its not like the OP said anything about their views on Ryder. Go fuck off assholes.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

good for your son

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


pretty much this, but good for your kid regardless.

I thought it was funny that the op said "no ducktales" XD


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



DarkRacoonV1 said:


> Some people in here are pretty typical IWC! A guy starts to get popular, so you start to hate on him... I was wondering how long it'd take for the Zack Ryder hate to start.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to OP! Sounds like awesome =^_^=


to start? where the hell have you been?


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Jp_sTuNNa said:


> its honestly unreal with all the trolling and ignorant responses. Is this what this board is all about. Im new to this forum but there are way to many assholes who say stuid shit for no dam reason. Its not like the OP said anything about their views on Ryder. Go fuck off assholes.


South Park summed it up quite nicely. Unnecessary anger is inversely proportional to penis length.

JimmyWangYang, Big Wiggle, Tyrion Lannister and YunisTaker obviously have to shit on everything because they are insecure about themselves, having probably been bullied all their lives, and if they aren't virgins then every girl (or guy) they have ever been with has probably laughed for hours at their mini junk.

Wankers the lot of them.


But back on topic, Congrats to your boy OP, I entered, but I didn't add any of the extra flavour to my answers that your son did. He knows his bro much better than me.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Haters are really pathetic with their sarcastic and idiotic comments especially that guy that said cool story bro. the guy is just sharing with us he won a WWE contest just be happy for the guy i respect he hasn't blown up in his own thread. if your gonna hate then seriously gtfo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Can't say I'm surprised at some of these posts. Plenty of obnoxious posters floating around these days. This place is becoming quite a chore.

OP, don't be discouraged from posting pics when you guys receive the prize.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congratz to you and your son, he seems like a big fan judging by the answers.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats OP's son. WWWYKI


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

congrats and dont listen to these no life haters


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Do you know what you've won? I started to answer the questions but didn't have time to finish


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats to you and your son


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Wow people are morons... I don't get this idea that people can't be fans of people who are "jobbers" or on the lower card... The people saying that are the same ones saying "U lyk Blandee Boreton and Jawn Cenaw?!? U MUST NO NUFFIN 'BOUT PRO [email protected] ALEX RILEY [email protected][email protected]'

Congratulations on winning the contest. I was thinking of entering but I couldn't be bothered to go through and check all the answers haha


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

What the heck is the fascination with this Zack Ryder? He's a lackluster wannabe.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats! You must be the proudest dad in the World ATM! WWWYKI, bro/dad. 
Congratulations to the son too, there were some tough question...


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


Same as The Miz then


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Moonlight said:


> What the heck is the fascination with this Zack Ryder? He's a lackluster wannabe.


Obviously he's a "wannabe"... Everyone in the wrestling business is a wannabe because they want to be higher on the card. Or should we just be content with what we've got all the time and not aim for anything better in life? Moron


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



paddyposh said:


> Same as The Miz then


Please explain how?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Please explain how?


"He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny."


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



NikZ said:


> Go tell that shit to your alcoholic dad ;D
> 
> Gongrats broski! /takecarespikehair


*I don't like to go off-topic, but your comment is sad really. He made the topic, so what if I'm not happy for him? It's not a big headline to win a contest that's hosted by a jobber who has his own show on youtube.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



paddyposh said:


> "He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny."


Congrats for being able to copy and paste someone elses words. Can't you think of your own reasons!

I'm not trying to hijack this thread or anything, or change the subject, but seriously... I ask you one question and all you do is copy and paste back. Pretty lame.

:flip


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *cough* Zack Ryder discussion thread *cough*
> 
> The rest of us don't care much for him, but seens as you are all going to gather here, then watch this :
> Oh and while you watch, look at Jimmy Wang Yang on the left.
> Thats right he is saying "fuck you" as you look into those happy eyes.


Haha, Sheamus beating Ryder in that squash match was awesome.


----------



## Kid Prodigy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

The OP is happy for his son.
It doesn't matter if the guy's a jobber or not,
The kid's probably feeling like a million bucks so why post anything negative.
Don't you remember a time when you were happy as a kid or was your childhood that bad.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



L-U-D said:


> South Park summed it up quite nicely. Unnecessary anger is inversely proportional to penis length.
> 
> JimmyWangYang, Big Wiggle, Tyrion Lannister and YunisTaker obviously have to shit on everything because they are insecure about themselves, having probably been bullied all their lives, and if they aren't virgins then every girl (or guy) they have ever been with has probably laughed for hours at their mini junk.
> 
> ...


Lmao at this.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *cough* Zack Ryder discussion thread *cough*
> 
> The rest of us don't care much for him, but seens as you are all going to gather here, then watch this :
> Oh and while you watch, look at Jimmy Wang Yang on the left.
> Thats right he is saying "fuck you" as you look into those happy eyes.


:lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Congrats man. It's always a good feeling when you or a loved one wins something that means something to them.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Grubbs89 said:


> impressive finisher by ryder on superstars this week also got a good pop WWWYKI


Indeed, that was freakin awesome!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NikZ said:


> Indeed, that was freakin awesome!


He needs to start pinning people with the Broski Boot or get another finisher though. While the Rough Ryder works well and can come out of nowhere, I've always liked guys having more than one move that can win a match. Still, fucking awesome reversal.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT !


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Your son is the #1 Zack Ryder fan and... you're not ashamed?


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



YunisTaker said:


> *Haha congratulations. Now you and your sons life must be complete, you guys won a Zack Ryder contest. A guy that's going to be future endeavored sooner than you think. You know, I could understand if it was John Cena, Randy Orton, CM Punk, Undertaker or somebody that actually matters, but then again, congratulations, good for you.
> 
> If I'm going to make a contest, will you enter? I give free dimes away so you can call somebody who actually gives a fuck.*


Kill yourself.

And why do John Cena + Randy Orton matter? Because Vince told you they do?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Some absolute twats in here.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Can't say I'm surprised at some of these posts. Plenty of obnoxious posters floating around these days. This place is becoming quite a chore.
> 
> OP, don't be discouraged from posting pics when you guys receive the prize.


What he said. Both parts.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

My son won a John cena T shirt last month, that makes him a little Jimmy. And me a big Jimmy. Criticizm comes with the territory.and the ones criticizing the criticizers are the same ones that criticize other ppls threads. You can put the nicest post in the world and it will get criticized. Me I could give 2 shits about Zack Ryder but if he made your son happy, cool


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Big Wiggle said:


>


yet you went through the trouble of posting a picture about how much you dont care....good job.

anyway,

Thats awesome dude!


----------



## JasperSmerth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

75% of the people here are absolutely dicks. If you not going to post anything useful, don't post at all.

Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

WWE the only place where a Jersey Shore piece of shit rip off gets no tv time thank god and has a good share of haters. This is one of the reasons why a part of me still loves the WWE and the crazy ass wrestling fans out there. We know a fucking loser when we see one trying to con people on the internet into buying his merch to try to get rich fast. All Zack Ryder is, is a stupid kid with a weak mind for the wrestling business and everything else which is factual at this point. He's no better than Justin Beiber, Lady Gaga or any other one of these stupid idiots.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This Ryder fad is so ridiculous. What is the fascination with this lameass jobber? He looks like a joke, he's mediocre at everything and he's not funny.


Coming from a dude who jerks it to Alex Riley lol priceless.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



HeelHeat420 said:


> Coming from a dude who jerks it to Alex Riley lol priceless.


Yeah and if Alex Riley was only wrestling on Superstars and doing youtube videos in character, thousands of little boys would probably be riding Rileys dick too but at least some grown men actually care about Riley unlike Ryder.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*

Good for your son, and congrats.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> WWE the only place where a Jersey Shore piece of shit rip off gets no tv time thank god and has a good share of haters. This is one of the reasons why a part of me still loves the WWE and the crazy ass wrestling fans out there. We know a fucking loser when we see one trying to con people on the internet into buying his merch to try to get rich fast. All Zack Ryder is, is a stupid kid with a weak mind for the wrestling business and everything else which is factual at this point. He's no better than Justin Beiber, Lady Gaga or any other one of these stupid idiots.


I can see this post being in a "This is why Zack Ryder is Awesome" type thread, but this isn't it. The guy posted about his kid winning a contest. I understand, you don't like Zack Ryder, but go post that in the Zack Ryder forum.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> WWE the only place where a *Jersey Shore piece of shit rip off get*s no tv time thank god and has a good share of haters. This is one of the reasons why a part of me still loves the WWE and the crazy ass wrestling fans out there. We know a fucking loser when we see one trying to con people on the internet into buying his merch to try to get rich fast. All Zack Ryder is, is a stupid kid with a weak mind for the wrestling business and everything else which is factual at this point. He's no better than Justin Beiber, Lady Gaga or any other one of these stupid idiots.


zack ryder debuted the gimmick months before jersey shore debuted


----------



## Apollokreed (Jul 22, 2011)

*Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

In the last few weeks i havent seen any Ryder signs or protest in the audience. Is Ryder losing momentum? It seemed like they were trying to give him more Tv time, but now we dont see him anymore.
Is Ryder Mania dying down?


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

You mean "ZACK" Ryder.Are you serious Bro?!Of course not he's been on Superstars and is pretty much The Star of it.Ryder should be getting a good push soon there is just alot going on right now on RAW.WWWYKI!!!!


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Woo Woo Woo.

Soon, everybody will know it.


----------



## Apollokreed (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



The Jerzey Star said:


> You mean "ZACK" Ryder.Are you serious Bro?!Of course not he's been on Superstars and is pretty much The Star of it.Ryder should be getting a good push soon there is just alot going on right now on RAW.WWWYKI!!!!


I think he deserved Alex Riley's push,the business is mostly about entertainment and Riley has been mediocre. Ryder has his own show on youtube with Millions of viewers and he's so over and had people protesting for him to be on RAW


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Maybe a little bit. I mean, who can really maintain a fanbase that big with zero on-screen time? But if he does get on TV, I'm sure he'd get a reaction bigger than half the wrestlers.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

and how is this a bad thing?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

how can we forget about Zack Ryder, we're reminded of him everyday when I visit these forums


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

You should watch his match this week on Superstars. The crowd was really into him and Santino, they even joined him when he started the "Woo woo woo" catchphrase, or whatever you wanna call it.

Scott and Josh really put Zack/Santino way over during the match, as well.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

It's hard for someone to keep a big fanbase when they're not on TV much.. If he starts getting TV time I'm sure the fans will grow again.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Punk happened.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

who?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

he teamed with Santino on superstars and got a good reaction and looks set for a future tag team title shot


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...cussion-thread-youtube-channel-wrestling.html


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

It's Zack Ryder. God, I hate it when people spell names wrong. -_-


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

I honestly wish people would, he's not that great and if this "comedic" mediocore goof gets pushed ahead of people with more talent because he has a load of stupid catchphrases and is a "internet champion" I'll be rather disapointed.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Zack Ryder one half of the tag team champions soon, woo woo woo you know it bro!


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

His signs are still there. It's just that Punk signs overshadow them, which is no shame. They are still very much present over at Superstars though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

No, pretty sure Punk just dropped his name at Comic-Con. 
"When are you going to put Zack Ryder on television"


----------



## Gokulio (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Why the hell do I keep seeing people on the internet spell it 'Zach'?! It is 'Zack'!


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

There is a ryder thread in general section... use it!


----------



## UCSM (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

...And the NEW Internet champion is CM Punk!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

I watched him on superstars, dont get me wrong i do like him, his youtube shows are hilarious. But he needs to be abit more serious.
And a new finisher, the rough ryder just isnt going to look realistic enough to finish of someone like John Cena, ok not many moves finish off Cena but you get my point.

Also does anyone else see signs of early hair loss? 
Take Care, dont lose your hair.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to be Long Island Iced Z this Halloween. I've got the broskette shades already


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: My Son Won The Zack Ryder "Know Your Bro" Contest*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> WWE the only place where a Jersey Shore piece of shit rip off gets no tv time thank god and has a good share of haters. This is one of the reasons why a part of me still loves the WWE and the crazy ass wrestling fans out there. We know a fucking loser when we see one trying to con people on the internet into buying his merch to try to get rich fast. All Zack Ryder is, is a stupid kid with a weak mind for the wrestling business and everything else which is factual at this point. He's no better than Justin Beiber, Lady Gaga or any other one of these stupid idiots.


I recommend you listen to Colt Cabana's latest podcast with Zack Ryder on it. If you don't like the guy, that's fine, but Ryder is one of the biggest fans of wrestling you can come across. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Are you serious BRO?


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Woo Woo Woo You Know It!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Zack Ryder is WWE's future
Woo,Woo,Woo...you know it!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Did I forget about Ryder? No. And neither did the other 100,000 that watch his YouTube show, and the thousands that cheer for him at the WWE shows.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

His recent tweets were great. Refering to the posers in Jersey. Wannabe broskis.


----------



## NigelFan (Jun 25, 2010)

Woo Woo Woo Zack Ryder is the best along with Bryan Danielson and CM Punk.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



ellthom said:


> how can we forget about Zack Ryder, we're reminded of him everyday when I visit these forums


Yeah I know we all are even though he's done nothing to earn our respect or all of the dick riding he gets from so many thousands of his "need to get a fucking life" fans. Ryder would only be cool in some High School you know. This is pro wrestling where the big boys work and breathe and as long as there's guys like John Cena who coincidentally is suppose to be his friend he'll always just be a boy among men rather than a cool kid among boys trying to be as cool as him in some dweeb high school somewhere in some pissant town in New York. Dude is not cool he's the opposite of it which makes all the fan boys posting the Brosky of the week video look even more pathetic and nerdy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't get Zack Ryder hate. He made himself popular and people find him funny. He's doing something new and innovative to go over. He's a likable guy, he's a good talker and he's really not too shabby in the ring. I understand not liking him but I don't understand why other people shouldn't be able to.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Cm punk likes him so NOW I like him


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah I know we all are even though he's done nothing to earn our respect or all of the dick riding he gets from so many thousands of his "need to get a fucking life" fans. Ryder would only be cool in some High School you know. This is pro wrestling where the big boys work and breathe and as long as there's guys like John Cena who coincidentally is suppose to be his friend he'll always just be a boy among men rather than a cool kid among boys trying to be as cool as him in some dweeb high school somewhere in some pissant town in New York. Dude is not cool he's the opposite of it which makes all the fan boys posting the Brosky of the week video look even more pathetic and nerdy.


No, see, in my opinion you're wrong and I'll tell you why. He has done something to earn our respect. Well, mine, at least. The guy has managed to gain a huge fan base with little to no time on RAW/SD. His show on Youtube entertains me more than most matches on RAW do. He's a likable guy, and you know that's true when his horrible catch phrases begin to grow on you.. You're not the one who decides whether he's cool or not, his fans do. Everyone is entitled to his own opinion. What looks pathetic and nerdy is you having over six thousand posts on a wrestling forum.

No bad feelings bro ^^


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> I don't get Zack Ryder hate. He made himself popular and people find him funny. He's doing something new and innovative to go over. He's a likable guy, he's a good talker and he's really not too shabby in the ring. I understand not liking him but I don't understand why other people shouldn't be able to.


If it becomes cool to like someone, it will also become cool to hate them. You see that with Punk and Bryan on here too. It's just the way of the world. It's become "cool" to be a Ryder fan in the IWC, so it also becomes cool to slag him off. Same with people like Punk, Bryan etc.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I have to admit I thought Zack Ryder was a wannabe guido when I first saw him on RAW. But when I took the time to watch his Youtube series I saw the light and converted. 

The guy has made a popular weekly Youtube show after virtually not being on Smackdown or RAW. He has been original, innovative in his shows and has the backing of top wrestlers and figures from the world of wrestling. He is a likable guy and what he's achieved has to be commended.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao The Ultimate Broski strikes again!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh. My. God!!! This is the most awesome thing I saw in my life. The Ultimate Broski is alive!!! I can't put in words how awesome this is...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DallasClark said:


> If it becomes cool to like someone, it will also become cool to hate them. You see that with Punk and Bryan on here too. It's just the way of the world. It's become "cool" to be a Ryder fan in the IWC, so it also becomes cool to slag him off. Same with people like Punk, Bryan etc.


That's very true. I just find it annoying that people have to try and go against everyone and make moronic statements to be 'cool'. I don't think VIG was doing that, but I see it alot.

And good luck this NFL season, Mr. Clark. :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

-Extra- said:


> Oh. My. God!!! This is the most awesome thing I saw in my life. The Ultimate Broski is alive!!! I can't put in words how awesome this is...


I know man I just dropped my hair gel and comb and threw up all over my Abercrpapie and Slave Owner Fitch t shirt worn by Justin Beiber and some Backstreet Boys reject from the worse portion of the 1990's as well! Holy fuck, greatest story I've ever heard.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I know man I just dropped my hair gel and comb and threw up all over my Abercrpapie and Slave Owner Fitch t shirt worn by Justin Beiber and some Backstreet Boys reject from the worse portion of the 1990's as well! Holy fuck, greatest story I've ever heard.


My name is VIG and I used to be cool in High School.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> That's very true. I just find it annoying that people have to try and go against everyone and make moronic statements to be 'cool'. I don't think VIG was doing that, but I see it alot.
> 
> And good luck this NFL season, Mr. Clark. :side:


No VIG seemed to be harsh, but at least it didn't look like he was doing it to be cool.

And thank you  Boston as your location, I can guess who you support, got rep from Shock a few weeks back saying Jermichael Finley > Dallas Clark, Clark still beats Gronk... right?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DallasClark said:


> No VIG seemed to be harsh, but at least it didn't look like he was doing it to be cool.
> 
> And thank you  Boston as your location, I can guess who you support, got rep from Shock a few weeks back saying Jermichael Finley > Dallas Clark, Clark still beats Gronk... right?


Agreed, I think he just genuinely doesn't like him.

And I love Gronk and Hernandez but I've seen enough of Dallas Clark to know he's damn good.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

NikZ said:


> No, see, in my opinion you're wrong and I'll tell you why. He has done something to earn our respect. Well, mine, at least. The guy has managed to gain a huge fan base with little to no time on RAW/SD.


Okay obviously but the key is not on wrestling shows. From youtube videos and people who think he's some great wrestler which he's far from. He's missing many traits that other wrestlers all have that are great and obviously everybody is different but in this case my point is he's missing the great factor that people keep saying he has because he's GOOFY. He just sucks and the more people keep asking Vince McMahon or so and so when Zack Ryder is gonna have a run with the WWE Championship the less people take him serious. Bryan Danielson and CM Punk earned their fan base from WRESTLING. Zack Ryder earned his from what ECW on Sci Fi, Superstars, and silly Youtube videos that look like a 12 year old wrote them with his dad embarrassing himself just as much as his son. Pathetic. No wonder why he's such a loser.



NikZ said:


> His show on Youtube entertains me more than most matches on RAW do.


Yeah and for me it's called UFC or getting laid not stupid Zack Ryder youtube videos that are sometimes up to 20 minutes long and then most of you probably watch these sometimes 4-5 times a week before Scott Stamford or Joey Styles uploads the next video. 




NikZ said:


> He's a likable guy, and you know that's true when his horrible catch phrases begin to grow on you.. You're not the one who decides whether he's cool or not, his fans do. Everyone is entitled to his own opinion.


Everybody is entitled to an opinion but not everybody is grown up and becoming MEN yet even if they claim their 30. Just look at Gemini the worlds biggest Cena fan and there are so many more examples on youtube alone. It goes on and on and I'm just glad regular people don't randomly start searching for WWE videos because I'm starting to get embarrassed for my own self at this point.




NikZ said:


> What looks pathetic and nerdy is you having over six thousand posts on a wrestling forum.
> 
> No bad feelings bro ^^


Ahh no you gonna make me cry. Hold on I feel upset. Did I nevar gotten laid eitha? Pleeze betta tell me now or I will report you to the cyber police son.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

wtf does getting laid have to do with Zack Ryder? :side:

BESIDES ZACK PROBABLY CONSTANTLY GETTING LAID BY BABES. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT~!!

In all seriousness he goes for the goofy character and it works well. It's not like him and his dad are trying to be serious.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

We're broskis, right? -SCSA

:''''''') my godd <3


ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Bryan Danielson and CM Punk earned their fan base from WRESTLING.


Great, that's two. Now name me any other WWE superstar that's gained a large fanbase purely because of their athletic ability. Sin Cara maybe? Makes three. Oh but definitely the likes of Cena and Randy Orton, right?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah and for me it's called UFC or getting laid not stupid* Zack Ryder youtube videos that are sometimes up to 20 minutes long *and then most of you probably watch these sometimes 4-5 times a week before Scott Stamford or Joey Styles uploads the next video.












You obviously have never even watched his shows :lmao

FUCK OFF troll :gun:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brye said:


> wtf does getting laid have to do with Zack Ryder? :side:
> 
> BESIDES ZACK PROBABLY CONSTANTLY GETTING LAID BY BABES. WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT~!!
> 
> In all seriousness he goes for the goofy character and it works well. It's not like him and his dad are trying to be serious.


Yeah Zack Ryder gets a lot sure so that makes all his fans feel the same way because that's there man I guess rather then feeling a certain way about him from him actually wrestling and doing promos on tv which he has no right to do right now and you all as well as him should respect that decision and shut up. I'm sure most of you would love to live with him and know every single thing about him and thing that he does each and every day which at this point you probably do from watching so many youtube videos of his.

His dad and he shouldn't be serious but theres a fine line between being actually funny and doing facepalm worthy corny, 12 year old written material.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> We're broskis, right? -SCSA
> 
> :''''''') my godd <3
> 
> ...


Orton can wrestle. :$


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> We're broskis, right? -SCSA
> 
> :''''''') my godd <3
> 
> ...


Your missing the point. Zack Ryder is being MADE by all his fanboys, almost resembling elitist fans at this point. Randy Orton and John Cena were forced on us by WWE but if Zack Ryder isn't being forced on us then why should I give a shit about a guy who has no clue about wrestling outside of what FCW thought him when he was probably 19 years old or something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah Zack Ryder gets a lot sure so that makes all his fans feel the same way because that's there man I guess rather then feeling a certain way about him from him actually wrestling and doing promos on tv which he has no right to do right now and you all as well as him should respect that decision and shut up. I'm sure most of you would love to live with him and know every single thing about him and thing that he does each and every day which at this point you probably do from watching so many youtube videos of his.
> 
> His dad and he shouldn't be serious but theres a fine line between being actually funny and doing facepalm worthy corny, 12 year old written material.


I have no idea what you were getting in that first sentence and quite frankly the second doesn't make much sense either. So because I find his 4-6 minute youtube videos funny I'm suddenly in love with him?

I'M SORRY I DON'T HAVE THE SAME SENSE OF HUMOR BABY. PLEASE DON'T LEAVE BABY, I CAN CHANGE.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brye said:


> I have no idea what you were getting in that first sentence and quite frankly the second doesn't make much sense either. So because I find his 4-6 minute youtube videos funny I'm suddenly in love with him?
> 
> I'M SORRY I DON'T HAVE THE SAME SENSE OF HUMOR BABY. PLEASE DON'T LEAVE BABY, I CAN CHANGE.


Ok you didn't understand what I was saying in the first sentence so you obviously haven't graduated junior high alternative for the troubled yet or you just wanna try to turn the topic around on me which is cool. I can see what your doing....... BROKSY!

I NEVER SAID YOU WERE IN LOVE WITH HIM okay. Tell me what made you think I think that about YOU. Like I care what you think about Zack Ryder. My point is I DONT LIKE Zack Ryder. If people like him so much they are only wasting their time. As long as he doesn't get released it will take him 5 years at least before he becomes a top mid carder in WWE and by that point he most likely will be released. Some of you on here get too serious and waste all your time hoping the opinions of others will just magically change or the Ryder haters will just go away.

While all of you push to get him on tv and probably in the main event I will continue to push him back and down because he doesn't deserve shit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You're missing the point. *Zack Ryder is being MADE by all his fanboys and girls*, almost resembling elitist fans at this point. Randy Orton and John Cena were forced on us by WWE but if Zack Ryder isn't being forced on us then why should I give a shit about a guy who has no clue about wrestling outside of what FCW thought him when he was probably 19 years old or something.


Like who you want to like... are you literally asking why you should like someone who isn't forced down your throat? He's used his limited resources to get himself and his story out there, he made people take notice of him. And when they (we) did, we liked what we saw and started caring about him. That's all there is to it.

And btw, to say he has no clue about wrestling is just wrong.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Ok you didn't understand what I was saying in the first sentence so you obviously haven't graduated junior high alternative for the troubled yet or you just wanna try to turn the topic around on me which is cool. I can see what your doing....... BROKSY!
> 
> I NEVER SAID YOU WERE IN LOVE WITH HIM okay. Tell me what made you think I think that about YOU. Like I care what you think about Zack Ryder. My point is I DONT LIKE Zack Ryder. If people like him so much they are only wasting their time. As long as he doesn't get released it will take him 5 years at least before he becomes a top mid carder in WWE and by that point he most likely will be released. Some of you on here get too serious and waste all your time hoping the opinions of others will just magically change or the Ryder haters will just go away.
> 
> While all of you push to get him on tv and probably in the main event I will continue to push him back and down because he doesn't deserve shit.


Trust me, I graduated Jr High with flying colors and gold stickers and shit. I just wasn't really sure as to what you were getting at and the sentence really seemed to run on in a way where I couldn't tell what you were trying to say and didn't want to interpret it wrong.

And I get that you don't like him, but I don't see the need to attack others for it.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Your missing the point. Zack Ryder is being MADE by all his fanboys, almost resembling elitist fans at this point. Randy Orton and John Cena were forced on us by WWE but if Zack Ryder isn't being forced on us then why should I give a shit about a guy who has no clue about wrestling outside of what FCW thought him when he was probably 19 years old or something.


Ryder was never anywhere near FCW, nor did FCW even exist when Ryder was 19. He trained at the New York Wrestling Connection under Mikey Whipwreck, along with Curt Hawkins and Trent Barreta (and some others, those are just the WWE ones). Of course, Ryder is the least athletically gifted out of that trio, but he seems to have the most character, so it evens out. 

Actually, that's not even the worst of your "points." People shouldn't care about anyone who isn't forced down their throats? That's a sad viewpoint. 
Even if it takes someone like Ryder five years to get into the upper midcard (or wherever), that would still only put him in his early thirties, which is about the point where the standard WWE career gets going. Again, what's your point? You don't "get" Ryder, so no one else should either?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brye said:


> And I get that you don't like him, but I don't see the need to attack others for it.


Brye listen I don't wanna attack others but I will attack Ryder with no problem if I see he needs to be attacked. You or anybody else don't have to stick up for him. If anybody thinks this guy is so cool that they vision themselves after him and think he can't do wrong or he is the GOAT or some whacky stuff then that's when it will seem like I'm attacking YOU and others but trust me I'm just playing good defense.



TheSupremeForce said:


> Ryder was never anywhere near FCW, nor did FCW even exist when Ryder was 19. He trained at the New York Wrestling Connection under Mikey Whipwreck, along with Curt Hawkins and Trent Barreta (and some others, those are just the WWE ones). Of course, Ryder is the least athletically gifted out of that trio, but he seems to have the most character, so it evens out.
> 
> Actually, that's not even the worst of your "points." People shouldn't care about anyone who isn't forced down their throats? That's a sad viewpoint.
> Even if it takes someone like Ryder five years to get into the upper midcard (or wherever), that would still only put him in his early thirties, which is about the point where the standard WWE career gets going. Again, what's your point? You don't "get" Ryder, so no one else should either?


Let me say this again that my point was Zack Ryder didn't do enough outside of WWE and if WWE doesn't wanna make him themselves then he's better off taking the paychecks for as long as he can before trying to do something on the indy scene where he only wrestled in for about as long as a cup of coffee being made. The brosky is a jokesky.


Like who you want to like... are you literally asking why you should like someone who isn't forced down your throat? He's used his limited resources to get himself and his story out there, he made people take notice of him. And when they (we) did, we liked what we saw and started caring about him. That's all there is to it.



greendayedgehead said:


> Like who you want to like... are you literally asking why you should like someone who isn't forced down your throat? He's used his limited resources to get himself and his story out there, he made people take notice of him. And when they (we) did, we liked what we saw and started caring about him. That's all there is to it.


Yeah I am now take it and like it........ :rolleyes



greendayedgehead said:


> And btw, to say he has no clue about wrestling is just wrong.


Yeah okay and I guess you know all about wrestling too. Not really saying much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just out of curiosity have you watched Ryder/Christian, Ryder/Benjamin, Ryder/Bourne or some of his more recent stuff on Superstars? Just giving those as examples of some of his better matches in WWE. If you've seen a couple of them and don't like him, completely understandable though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Brye said:


> Just out of curiosity have you watched Ryder/Christian, Ryder/Benjamin, Ryder/Bourne or some of his more recent stuff on Superstars? Just giving those as examples of some of his better matches in WWE. If you've seen a couple of them and don't like him, completely understandable though.


He isn't bad in the ring I'll give him that and yes I've seen the ECW matches but I didn't enjoy the matches for his youtube videos that he's tainted my thoughts on him now. Just because he had a good underdog vs. ECW champion match doesn't mean he could take his personality and make me as a wrestling fan and as a grown man make me give a shit because he comes off as a little bitch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Let me say this again that my point was Zack Ryder didn't do enough outside of WWE and if WWE doesn't wanna make him themselves then he's better off taking the paychecks for as long as he can before trying to do something on the indy scene where he only wrestled in for about as long as a cup of coffee being made. The brosky is a jokesky.


He's a joke because he didn't do the indies enough? Fucking hell. His dream is to be in the WWE, so why would he continue to wrestle the indies if they offer him a position in the company he's wanted to work for all his life? You're saying he's a joke because he dare aspire to be anything more than a jobber? 


ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah okay and I guess you know all about wrestling too. Not really saying much.


Wtf? My knowledge of wrestling has fuck all to do with Zack Ryder's knowledge of wrestling. Ability wise, he's no Daniel Bryan but he's damn good. For some reason you think he needs to be this super amazing wrestler to have any hope in hell, when the two top guys in the company are known for being above average at best. As for actual knowledge, again, he's got a mind for the business. Because after all of it, he is a huge fan of wrestling and the WWE. To say he doesn't know shit, is just wrong like I said.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *Yeah I am now take it and like it........ :rolleyes*


Okay. So why are you in here then?


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> long-ass reply


Really? I tell it like it is and the best you could come up with is .."I get laid and I watch UFC"?


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like John Cena's putting the final touches on his new look for Hampton...

http://lockerz.com/s/123614248


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> Looks like John Cena's putting the final touches on his new look for Hampton...
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/123614248


That'd be cool if Cena wore that on Raw one time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

-- Zack Ryder tweeted the following today: "To all my Broskis in HAMPTON, VA...be the first in the world to get my new shirt tonight at RAW!"

woo woo woo!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ the broski shirt. O u


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

who does he job tonight


----------



## Mr-Potato (Jul 25, 2011)

The shirt looks amazing. I hope we can see it on RAW tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you guys seen the videos from a house show over the weekend? Heels beating Cena down, Warrior's music hits, Ryder comes out as the Ultimate Broski.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


> Looks like John Cena's putting the final touches on his new look for Hampton...
> 
> http://lockerz.com/s/123614248




dolph also rocking the new ryder shirt

http://yfrog.com/kjin1zcj


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

*ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

AWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

AND HE SQUASHED COLE!!!


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Is it just me or did he get a terrible reaction?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



fergality said:


> Is it just me or did he get a terrible reaction?


its u. he wasd getting cheers during the match and it was awesome!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

I never thought I'd want Cole to win a match until tonight.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> its u. he wasd getting cheers during the match and it was awesome!!


Yeah I think there was a "Let's go Ryder!" chant as well.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Get ready to be flamed OP for not using Spoiler Tags...


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Yeah it was obvious...but CM PUnk mentioned Ryder when he was at Comic Con I wonder if that let HHH know how big Zack Ryder has become


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Yawn.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



stadw0n306 said:


> Yawn.


Tell us what you really think.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



fergality said:


> Is it just me or did he get a terrible reaction?


When he first came out he got a horrible reaction. They might as well of had Curt Hawkins come out (nothing against the guy) and it probaly would have been the same type of reaction.

During the 30 second match Ryder did get a chant for him going though, which was nice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Tell us what you really think.


Just did pretty much, he is boring and his gimmick sucks.

He needs to stay off my TV.


----------



## Gringo-Killer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

be better wen he is on it regular


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



fergality said:


> Is it just me or did he get a terrible reaction?


That's what I said... He got a 3 second LETS GO RYDER chant, and nothing before or after.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Tell us what you really think.


This is what im thinking....WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

He got a cheer for a majority of the match.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



RyanPelley said:


> That's what I said... He got a 3 second LETS GO RYDER chant, and nothing before or after.


Well the match was 4 seconds long.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Z: "Dad! Did you see what happened on Raw?"

ZD: "It was huge."

Z: "I know."

ZD: "John Morrison returned."

Z: "Dad no! What are you doing?! No!!!"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



METTY said:


> Get ready to be flamed OP for not using Spoiler Tags...


How is it a spoiler from a show that's aired live?


----------



## sportzokc (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

It's about time Ryder is on RAW! That kid has been away from tv for far too long!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Yay, I guess???


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



stadw0n306 said:


> Just did pretty much, he is boring and his gimmick sucks.
> 
> He needs to stay off my TV.


Your hero CM Punk doesn't think so.


----------



## gregerson316 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



Canadian said:


> Your hero CM Punk doesn't think so.


HAHAHA, get em. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Whats Next For Ryder ??*

What direction do you think the WWE will go with Zac Ryder ??

He got some are time tonight and he came out just to say woo woo woo like a week ago .... 

so whats next for him ??

do you think he will be paired with someone else ??

if so do you think it will just be a comedy duo or a serious team

and if so who would make a good team with him ?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*

The new Santino.


----------



## JayJaynn2 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*



Beelzebubs said:


> The new Santino.


i hope not lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*



Beelzebubs said:


> The new Santino.


I would go for the new Hornswoggle personally. But Santino will do.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

I marked out. Now will he get another match? Probably not. But it was good for now especially facing the man who is hated by everybody.


----------



## GearROC (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

you cant gauge the man's popularity with 15 seconds of ring-time. 

Plus, hes been getting great pops from the same crowd on superstars (which is the same crowd on RAW) for past few months.. Be a little more reasonable when you start slamming someone's career/job.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*

Ziggler vs Ryder vs Bourne United States title match?


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*

Santino might actually be it as they beat the tag team champs clean on superstars not long ago.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Wow, you Ryder fans really are something else. Marking out for Ryder being on TV for 10 seconds in a 4 second match against Cole? I don't know what to think of this.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



floyd2386 said:


> Wow, you Ryder fans really are something else. Marking out for Ryder being on TV for 10 seconds in a 4 second match against Cole? I don't know what to think of this.


It's the little things that make us happy.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



floyd2386 said:


> Wow, you Ryder fans really are something else. Marking out for Ryder being on TV for 10 seconds in a 4 second match against Cole? I don't know what to think of this.


What it means is what gets Broskis excited. Non-wrestler or not, Cole's one of the biggest heels on RAW, and Ryder was hand picked by Triple H to squash him. It can only mean good things for Long Island Iced Z.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

so...those guys that bouhgt those 300 dollar shirts feel dumb. Hm, maybe i shoulda gone.

Really wonder where it goes from here though. And why didn't zack tweet about having a match on raw tonight?


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Also did anybody see Primo wearing Ryder's shirt when they showed the locker room in the opening match? XD


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Happy with that! Squash match, entrance, decent pop, bigger chant. Nice one HHH.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

I like Ryder, and I like what he has done for himself. He got a piss poor pop though tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

I liked JR's commentary during the match. "Did you know Ryder had only one match on Raw this year." Ha. It was nice to see Ryder get the rub of humiliating Cole.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



Canadian said:


> Your hero CM Punk doesn't think so.


Why would that change my opinion on him? lol

Anything involving a Jersey shore gimmick is lame as fuck IMO.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

He was on RAW (nice!), didn't get the jobber entrance (nice!), actually had a match (nice!), had the crowd CHANTING HIS NAME (really nice!) and WON! (I know, I couldn't believe it either.) It's a good night to be a part of the Zack Pack.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

He hardly gets any TV time so having a small little chant is good enough.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Kind of seems to me they're giving the guy a minute just to silence his fans. "Okay they want Ryder, give the guy a quick match on Raw against Cole, that'll shut them up."

I'm a fan of guys that are a part of the "Superstars roster" that never get on a main show, but you won't see me marking out if they were put in a sub minute match or segment that doesn't even showcase their talents.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

WWWYK?I


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Another thing is you'd think it would be the guy Cole hates, Alex Riley, who would be the logical man to come out but Zack got the rub.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

Meh


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*



stadw0n306 said:


> Why would that change my opinion on him? lol
> 
> Anything involving a Jersey shore gimmick is lame as fuck IMO.


Wasn't his gimmick was BEFORE Jersey Shore?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Whats Next For Ryder ??*



Beelzebubs said:


> The new Santino.


fpalm

He didn't come to the ring with his internet championship.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: ZACK RYDER IS ON RAW*

I didn't give a Fuck


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*Why doesnt the crowd respond to Ryder?? this GUY needs a feud first!!*






Why doesnt the crowd care about ryder ??

he is so popular with the internet fans but casual fans are like "who is this jackass"

ZACK RYDER NEEDS A SOLID FEUD! 

maybe with Austin or undertaker would get him over easily.

Summerslam - Austin vs ryder or taker vs ryder ... how about it?


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

Question, why is this thread under General WWE instead of Raw? He IS on Raw, isn't he?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt the crowd respond to Ryder?? this guys needs a feud first!!*



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Why doesnt the crowd care about ryder ??
> 
> he is so popular with the internet fans but casual fans are like "who is this jackass"
> 
> ...


I'm a huge Ryder fan and all I can say is...ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!?!?!!?

Plus, the crowd popped, Woo-Woo-Wooed and chanted "Let's Go Ryder!!"

How is that not reacting?


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Everybody's expectations are way too high. He does have fanbase but it's nowhere near a majority of the fans that watch Raw.

The very audible "Let's go Ryder" chants are a good reaction for a guy that has only been on Raw once this year, because his internet fame isn't as big as people make it out to be.


----------



## mdking1010 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt the crowd respond to Ryder?? this GUY needs a feud first!!*

i heard a pretty good pop considering the guy is neverrrr on raw. he has a crap load of potential. they need to push him to the us title hunt atleast. its about time.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Why doesnt the crowd respond to Ryder?? this GUY needs a feud first!!*



mdking1010 said:


> i heard a pretty good pop considering the guy is neverrrr on raw. he has a crap load of potential. they need to push him to the us title hunt atleast. its about time.


Exactly. 

Put Curt Hawkins, Tyler Reks, Chris Masters, etc on TV and they would get nothing at all. No pop. No chant. No catchphrase, etc. 

Did people expect a Cena-like pop?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPyHKF6aqCY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Funny but true


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPyHKF6aqCY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Funny but true


:lmao Looks like a stoned Samoa Joe doing a Macho Man impression. I'd take his words about Ryder fans being little kids more seriously if he wasn't wearing a Cena shirt. Non the less, he makes good points, I myself have suspected it was all jusst a plan by WWE and not Ryder's own doing. It's smart really.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> :lmao Looks like a stoned Samoa Joe doing a Macho Man impression. I'd take his words about Ryder fans being little kids more seriously if he wasn't wearing a Cena shirt. Non the less, he makes good points, I myself have suspected it was all jusst a plan by WWE and not Ryder's own doing. It's smart really.


He hates Cena believe me lol but bad thing about this guy is that he did this about the Rock, Punk, Cena almost everyone lol. I only bothered watching the ones bout wrestlers I don't like


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I was pleased with the reaction Ryder got. Pumped about the chant and I'd like to see him on more often.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I think he honestly benefited from tonight. Sure, his pop was not that great, but think about it. He had a 20 second match, and got a chant within 10 seconds. If it was an actual match and Cole was not a shit wrestler then the match would have not been so short and the ending would not have been botched. 

Stop complaining haters. By the way, if you don't like Ryder, then don't come into the forum about HIM. I also love to look at the people who hate Ryder and look at who THEY support; I'ts quite interesting...


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Zack came out to no ovation tonight, now can everybody get off his dick?

Alex Riley should have been the one squashing Cole tonight.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Zack came out to no ovation tonight, now can everybody get off his dick?
> 
> Alex Riley should have been the one squashing Cole tonight.


Yeah totally mate. Totally. Because getting a chant and a "Woo Woo Woo" chant is no reaction. Does Riley get chants? If Ryder was on TV as much as him he'd be over as hell.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*

Riley is way more over than Ryder, in fact, I'd be inclined to say Riley at least has a future whereas Ryder doesn't.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Riley is way more over than Ryder, in fact, I'd be inclined to say Riley at least has a future whereas Ryder doesn't.


His overness is starting to go way down. He got great pops because he was goig up against Miz, one of the biggest heels in the company and they were doing te apprentice vs the teacher storyline which automatically gets you cheers.

Zack Ryder hasn't been on Raw in a long time (at least not in a match) and got a chant in 10 seconds. Yes he didn't get a loud pop at first but people started getting into it. Put him in tv for a few more weeks in actual matches and watch what happens.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



MarkyMark88 said:


> His overness is starting to go way down. He got great pops because he was goig up against Miz, one of the biggest heels in the company and they were doing te apprentice vs the teacher storyline which automatically gets you cheers.
> 
> Zack Ryder hasn't been on Raw in a long time (at least not in a match) and got a chant in 10 seconds. Yes he didn't get a loud pop at first but people started getting into it. Put him in tv for a few more weeks in actual matches and watch what happens.


That is very true, and I am not dissing Riley. I like him. What I was saying was Riley has had some huge opportunities to get over, and Ryder hasn't, so his pop and chants in a 10 second match (remember his other 10 second match, lol Sheamus) was excellent.

Once again I must reiterate; don't post shit about how shit Ryder apparently is and how great *** is in a Ryder thread. Simple


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



MarkyMark88 said:


> His overness is starting to go way down. He got great pops because he was goig up against Miz, one of the biggest heels in the company and they were doing te apprentice vs the teacher storyline which automatically gets you cheers.
> 
> Zack Ryder hasn't been on Raw in a long time (at least not in a match) and got a chant in 10 seconds. Yes he didn't get a loud pop at first but people started getting into it. Put him in tv for a few more weeks in actual matches and watch what happens.


Ya. To me, Riley's pops are more comparable to post-Evolution Randy Orton than to post-Evolution Batista. Riley's career will be better served by going back to heel and maybe aligning himself with Swagger and forming a Superjock tag team.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Ryder Revolution is finally underway... WWWYKI, bro


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Haven't get to see a lot of his in-ring moves beside the finisher. I hope he have a nice variety and set of moves.

Today appearance on a RAW show is a win for everybody anyway.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Why doesnt the crowd respond to Ryder?? this GUY needs a feud first!!*



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Why doesnt the crowd care about ryder ??
> 
> he is so popular with the internet fans but casual fans are like "who is this jackass"


Do people honestly think that the internet is still used by a small portion of the world or something? this is no longer 1990, this is 2011.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

And he champagne bathed Rey out back too. This was the greatest thing ever!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Riley is way more over than Ryder, in fact, I'd be inclined to say Riley at least has a future whereas Ryder doesn't.


:lmao

Considering Riley's been on TV consistently since he arrived and Ryder's had about two matches on Raw this year, is that really so surprising? I don't get it, what are you trying to prove?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

evoked21 said:


> Haven't get to see a lot of his in-ring moves beside the finisher. I hope he have a nice variety and set of moves.


He doesn't, that's the thing, Ryder is actually really average in the ring, so it's not like we'll be getting amazing matches if he gets a push.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Did everybody forget about Zach Ryder?*



TheLadderMatch said:


> *Riley is way more over than Ryder*, in fact, I'd be inclined to say Riley at least has a future whereas Ryder doesn't.


 you mean the guy that got the mega-push is more over than the guy who's been on RAW twice this year? But how is it possible?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

evoked21 said:


> *Haven't get to see a lot of his in-ring moves beside the finisher. I hope he have a nice variety and set of moves.*
> 
> Today appearance on a RAW show is a win for everybody anyway.


He had some good matches back when he was on ECW in 2009. His title match with Christian, which was great, comes to mind for me.

Great to see Ryder on Raw, really hoping he becomes a permanent fixture.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

"I WON!!! I WON ON RAW!!!!" 

:lmao I love when Ryder marked out for himself


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome! 
It's the little changes like Ryder on TV, that we've been asking for, for so long now.
I think the WWE are finally starting to listen to the fans that have braincells.

Great to see this. Hopefully; with JR returning, Cole can get a role as either GM for RAW or Smackdown. 
Hopefully; Smackdown. The show needs him to spice up things.

Also; King seemed to have more energy on commentary last night than he has done for months.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder is solid in the ring. He's not spectacular by any means, but he's good enough. I like the way he's been gradually adding to his moveset on Superstars. The guy wants to get better and he works hard. If only he could have Scott Stanford as his personal announcer.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Curt Hawkins is better than Zack Ryder.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Curt Hawkins is better at in-ring wrestler than Zack Ryder. I'd love to see Hawkins on television every week. 
Ryder's a better character with more upside right now though. If anything, Hawkins needs to steal a page from Ryder's book and promote himself.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*YoshiTatsuWWE
@TheCurtHawkins Do you exist!? Because I haven't seen you for a while on TV. Sorry, bro.*

:lmao I think Yoshi has just made himself the NOC for the Internet Championship.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

because of how dedicated hawkins is, whenever he's not on raw he's at the NYWC training and helping others ... this past week though his brother got married.

USE HAWKINS TRIPLE H


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Was that Ryder's 1st ever win on RAW? I can't remember him winning on Raw before; except maybe when he was a edgehead?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> *YoshiTatsuWWE
> @TheCurtHawkins Do you exist!? Because I haven't seen you for a while on TV. Sorry, bro.*
> 
> :lmao I think Yoshi has just made himself the NOC for the Internet Championship.


:lmao In fairness to Hawkins, he was in like 3 shots last night.

And Yoshi's gotta survive the massive burial Daniel Bryan's about to conduct to become number one contender


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just took the time to watch all 23 videos of the Zach Ryder youtube channel and I gotta say I am impressed. At first I Thought he was just a random jobber but he is a jobber with talent and charisma and a fan base that should be in the mid card.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Bad Guy said:


> Just took the time to watch all 23 videos of the Zach Ryder youtube channel and I gotta say I am impressed. At first I Thought he was just a random jobber but he is a jobber with talent and charisma and a fan base that should be in the mid card.


Absolutely. (Y)

He has the kind of sense of humor I enjoy and he's shown from his ECW days and current Superstars matches that he can have a good match.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Brye said:


> Absolutely. (Y)
> 
> He has the kind of sense of humor I enjoy and he's shown from his ECW days and current Superstars matches that he can have a good match.


I agree, people that say heshould be WWE Champion is a bit much but he should be at least on Raw. Superstars is a place for people that are new or have a hard time getting over with the crowd to do so, the thing is Ryder is over and more so then half the mid card.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Im not gonna spoil it but Ryder fans are gonna be seeing a lot more of him... Hint: F?R?I?D?A?Y?S


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Bad Guy said:


> I agree, people that say heshould be WWE Champion is a bit much but he should be at least on Raw. Superstars is a place for people that are new or have a hard time getting over with the crowd to do so, the thing is Ryder is over and more so then half the mid card.


Oh god I never see him winning a big title but a US reign wouldn't hurt. Tag titles could work too but that could also screw it all up depending on who he teams with and how they feel like booking the division.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Brye said:


> Oh god I never see him winning a big title but a US reign wouldn't hurt. Tag titles could work too but that could also screw it all up depending on who he teams with and how they feel like booking the division.


Exactly, there are fans going otu there saying he should win the Rumble and what-not. I like the guy but be realistic.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Exactly. He doesn't have it to be a main eventer, the same way tons of midcard guys don't. However he's popular and he can easily gain more popularity being on TV each week.

Triple H regime has pleased me so far. After reading the SD spoilers as well. I feel like I'm seeing more and more people I like on TV more often. No Swagger on Raw this week was meh but other than that I'm loving the direction they're going with alot of people right now.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

He's the new lackey/assistant for Teddy Long... Hmmm. If he turns heel I'll be upset.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder how that's gonna play out... At least I'll get to see him on TV every week! WWWYKI!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no idea where the Zach thing on SmackDown is going but tbh I like it, heres hoping he stays face and gets more airtime. Looks like HHH likes the guy with him also having him on Raw.


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder's finisher is the worst finisher in wwe atm in my opinion. It has no impact at all and Rey Mysterio use that move all the time in his matches.
If he got a new finisher,then maybe I'd find the guy interesting and not just a silly gimmick wrestler.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

thunderblood said:


> Zack Ryder's finisher is the worst finisher in wwe atm in my opinion. It has no impact at all and Rey Mysterio use that move all the time in his matches.
> If he got a new finisher,then maybe I'd find the guy interesting and not just a silly gimmick wrestler.


It's funny that you mention Rey, considering Rey's finisher is worse than Ryder's. 
I do agree that Ryder's doesn't look like it has much impact much of the time. I love the name, but probably prefer the look of the Zack Attack.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder's isn't that bad. I prefer if he did it off the 2nd rope in the corner but I'll accept it. Believable enough for me.

Ryder to smackdown is a brilliant move.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Dont know why theres so much hype for this guy. His character is annoying as hell, just like the rest of that jersey guido crap.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Your name is heavy d and the boyz....they are a hip hop act from the 90s...from NEW JERSEY!? You're a moron. Oh, and ryder's gimmick is older than jersey shore. But you,....you're too much a tool to know that.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Your name is heavy d and the boyz....they are a hip hop act from the 90s...from NEW JERSEY!? You're a moron. Oh, and ryder's gimmick is older than jersey shore. But you,....you're too much a tool to know that.


:lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He has a few finisher's I like: 

Here is a Tiger Bomb vs Christian






Maybe it could be his secondary finisher, like the side effect (Matt hardy)






This looks alot more painful than, most finishers in the WWE


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish he used the Zack Attack more, that move is awesome, and unique. I don't think I've seen anyone apart from him and Madison Rayne use it lately.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

WWWYKI.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He's got a nice Tiger Bomb. I'd have no problem with that being his finisher.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

Just cause my name is from jersey doesn't mean I like the jersey Guido theme. Just cause his gimmick is old doesn't make it good. U know why he doesn't get on tv much? Because his gimmick is lame, it's used all over. The more he's on tv the faster he gets stale.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

> RealKingRegal William Regal
> I just like to take the time to say that I think Zack Ryder is a wonderful young man with incredible talent and a great future.


Do any established veterans not love Ryder?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Always awesome to hear the vets putting over younger guys. (Y)


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Do any established veterans not love Ryder?


No, only bitter Internet guys who believe they're as knowledgeable as established veterans.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy crap Zack Attack looks awesome. So does his tiger bomb. And the vets love him because his enthusiasm is contagious!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Another episode should be out today, it's been a week (Y)

Also whats everyone's favorite episode? mine is number 16 with his radio station. CAUSE IM A BROSKI IN A BOTTLE~! was epic. 

Second was probably the one where he interviewed Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Zack Attack looks like a better finisher, Rough Ryder just looks like him jumping at someone. I don't have a problem with either though, at least their unique.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Stanford on not getting a t-shirt...:lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The new Internet Championship belt looks great! Infact it looks better than the WWE Championship  Loved Stanford, Regal and the cartoon. How fucking ripped is Zack's Dad too? Ryder said on Colt Cabana's podcast that his Dad does bodybuilding competitions and that he has to paint on his Dad's tan :lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The internet championship looks better than the WWE championship, the fact that it looks so good makes me think it's gonna debut on TV soon.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

For a second, I thought that actually WAS Morrison and Zack's Dad was gonna rush him or something :lmao. The new Internet Championship looks fantastic, though. That cartoon was funny too. They never seem to run out of puns for Primo lol. And Regal totally deserves a segment where he just randomly rants...great episode on the whole.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Kick-ass new belt:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

will94 said:


> Kick-ass new belt:


It really does look awesome. He's clearly going to start bringing it onto TV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit that looks nice. (Y)


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

A Zack Pack cartoon show WILL happen.

One of the best eps yet in my opinion, after a bit of a slump. That belt is awesome.

WWWYKI

Another thing I was wondering today was, why the hell did Zack Ryder have his own t-shirt in the first place, and did anybody buy one BEFORE his youtube show?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> A Zack Pack cartoon show WILL happen.
> 
> One of the best eps yet in my opinion, after a bit of a slump. That belt is awesome.
> 
> ...


Yeah people were fans of him when he was just on Twitter


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That new belt owns hard. Love it. And :lmao at Regal ranting. Brilliant.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

New internet championship looks awesome


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Tedious said:


> Yeah people were fans of him when he was just on Twitter


That's cool. He was funny on twitter then? How long was he on there before debuting his show?


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha, awesome episode today. Loved every part of, especially Regal and Zack's dad!  And I agree, that championship looks brilliant!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

holy shit I thought it was John til his Dad's head pop'd up Zack's Dad is jacked


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Zack's dad is actually more ripped than Morrison right now. JoMo had better keep close tabs on the real Melina.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the new belt 

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

That new Internet Champion Belt looks better than the WWE Championship Title. Are you serious, bro???


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a sick belt. Those replicas are going to sell like hot cakes. I wonder if they plan on creating an 'Internet Division' as a play on the old WCW Television Title. You know someone will eventually challenge him for it.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Loved the episode!

Regal ranting was gold especially about Sheamus and the Potato Famine. :lmao


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Justin Gabriel with the top comment saying he wants the belt? haha


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They could have an internet division easily, and they could decide the no.1 contender by who trends the most on twitter. Or challenge Ryder in youtube views.

I don't know if that belt will be shown on TV as it looks too much like a World Championship to me.



I loved when he said "take care, spike your hair" and he spiked the hair on the belt lol


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

He better start bringing that on tv that is the best dam looking belt since well ever


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

doyousee? said:


> That's a sick belt. Those replicas are going to sell like hot cakes. I wonder if they plan on creating an 'Internet Division' as a play on the old WCW Television Title. You know someone will eventually challenge him for it.


Darren Young and Yoshi Tatsu already have.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

They better start making replicas of that belt, it will make Ryder rich


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

bigd5896 said:


> Justin Gabriel with the top comment saying he wants the belt? haha


I just noticed that. It looks like a few guys are following Ryder's example and getting big on social media.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Best episode so far.

Woo Woo-Woo You Know It

BRO!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

That is one awesome belt, and it was one awesome episode. So many hilarious parts.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty funny interview with Zack Ryder(in character)

It starts out at 3:15






This one he breaks down the MITB matches. Pretty funny suff :lmao

starts out at at about the 1:00 mark





He says he's so great on twitter that he made another account to follow himself :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

Ryder/Gabriel for the internet championship would sell PPVs.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ryder clearly banged the chick in those videos.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

God I want a replica of that belt.
Watch out Zack. JBL and Bryan is coming for that belt. 8*D


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

MMN said:


> Ryder clearly banged the chick in those videos.


He's single, and she looked up 4 it. Why not?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CC91 said:


> He's single, and she looked up 4 it. Why not?


I just don't understand this mindset at all... just never understood casual sex. *shrug*

Great new eppy though. And that belt is awesome. They shouldh ave let him redesign the WWE belt!


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> He's single, and she looked up 4 it. Why not?


Thank you for putting that in my mind where Ryder is shouting WWWYKI as he bangs her. :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Other _ep_isodes?

I'm planning on buying the new shirt if my mum says OK. I'm wweshop's bitch anyway so what does it matter


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Legion Of Hell said:


> Thank you for putting that in my mind where Ryder is shouting WWWYKI as he bangs her. :lmao


>.< And the fist pump....... gah!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

tbh I think the wwe should make that belt official, change the design so it can suit all wrestlers and make it active, with Zack as the top guy!... This is a serious post btw, since the internet is the big thing now this could work


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy hell Zack's dad is RIPPED. Great episode. William Regal ftw :lmao and the Broski of the Week was pretty good too.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

MMN said:


> Ryder clearly banged the chick in those videos.


Every single time that woman interviews a wrestler people post saying that they've banged her, either she gets it all the time or she's just very flirtatious.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> God I want a replica of that belt.
> Watch out Zack. JBL and Bryan is coming for that belt. 8*D


It's BURYING time. Just look what happened to that poor cockroach.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

NikZ said:


> It's BURYING time. Just look what happened to that poor cockroach.


Bryan to cash in on Ryder for the Interent Championship. WWWYKI


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

That's one badass belt. I want one.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

On the newest episode is it me or can you see his balls when you pause at 4:32


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

Man the hate in this thread is strong. 

Ryder sent another e-mail today saying the prizes will be shipped out this weekend. 

I will upload the opening of the goodie box upon arrival.


----------



## roobin james (Jul 29, 2011)

I want you to pat yourself on the shoulder, you have just found a Big Commerce review that is different from all those other ones. So The information you are about to read here about a Big Commerce Review is different than all those other sites out there.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Z! TLIS Episode 24 was great. The new belt is amazing. Let's hope it can be on a future SmackDown; I hope Ryder gets in-ring action instead of being a lackey of Teddy Long, who has no crowd reaction anymore.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> On the newest episode is it me or can you see his balls when you pause at 4:32


thought so as well.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

According to PWinsider.com - Vince McMahon wasn't even aware of Zack Ryder's youtube videos, until CM Punk pushed for him to be on TV


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

CC91 said:


> According to PWinsider.com - Vince McMahon wasn't even aware of Zack Ryder's youtube videos, until CM Punk pushed for him to be on TV


You're kidding me? So what did he think that backstage stuff with Cena was all about, you know when they're round a computer watching his show?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive decided from this that Mean Gean, Scott "#1 Broski" Stanford and JR should now do commentary every week on Raw.
Book it HHH


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

CC91 said:


> According to PWinsider.com - Vince McMahon wasn't even aware of Zack Ryder's youtube videos, until CM Punk pushed for him to be on TV


So I guess Cena's weeks of appearing with him on TV and promoting his show on twitter along with a few others have nothing to do with it then? fpalm As expected, this Punk stuff is getting out of hand lol.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Zack Ryder to replace Teddy Long as Smackdown GM!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mankycaaant said:


> Zack Ryder to replace Teddy Long as Smackdown GM!


I fear that if he replaces him on SD, Teddy'll end up Raw GM.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao LOfuckinL at this absurd idea that Vince didn't know about Z:TLIS until Punk mentioned it. Given all the superstars that have appeared on/promoted the show, Vince would have to live under a rock to not have at least heard of it. LOLDirtsheets


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Zack got a pretty good reaction from the SD! crowd, and I was laughing pretty damn hard when he was encouraging that local wrestler by saying that he'd be his broski of the week.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ZackRyder Zack Ryder

*WWE SmackDown will now be known as WWE ZackDown! (that was too easy)*
12 hours ago


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Friday night Zackdown. I like it.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

He was the only good thing on smackdown this week. I am now a zack ryder fan.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Any chance anybody could link the youtube parts for the most recent Smackdown, specifically the parts with Zack Ryder in?

WWWYKI


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry if this has already been posted but i only just saw it,






2'27 is where the brilliance is.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*






Coz i wasnt laughing at all!

anyone find this funny?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Yes


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

There's a Zack Ryder discussion thread for this...and yes, plenty of people think he's funny.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

i thought it was funny


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Yeah he's funny but he seemed heel which was weird


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

U guys are typical Zack ryder fan boys .... it wasnt funny at all!!


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> U guys are typical Zack ryder fan boys .... it wasnt funny at all!!


am no fan boy but if it means we dont have to see so much of teddy long then am all for it. 

Give ryder a break bro WWWYKI


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

nope wasnt funny you got to be a massive dick rider to think it was funny but he does have funny material this isn't that good of a moment for him


----------



## Bobby Da Bomb (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Who is this guy? All I remember is seeing him in the Royal Rumble and him facing Cole.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



Smoogle said:


> nope wasnt funny you got to be a massive dick rider to think it was funny but he does have funny material this isn't that good of a moment for him


Agreed (Y)


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

He was more goofy than outright hilarious. But I liked it. He makes Teddy Long seem less stale. Instead of playas, we have broskis. I'll take it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

He was hilarious when persuading that jobber to fight Henry.


----------



## koolwhip (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> U guys are typical Zack ryder fan boys .... it wasnt funny at all!!


This.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



Bullydully said:


> He was hilarious when persuading that jobber to fight Henry.


"Come on bro, you can be the broski of the week!"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Found it hilarious.


Xander45 said:


> "Come on bro, you can be the broski of the week!"


I don't know why, but 'I believe in you' set me off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> U guys are typical Zack ryder fan boys .... it wasnt funny at all!!


lol at calling someone a fan boy because you find them funny.

This forum needs some sort of dictionary thread to teach people how to use fucking words correctly.

I found it funny and so did plenty of other people, big deal. It's not like I want him to be in the main event, just get the TV time he deserves.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> U guys are typical Zack ryder fan boys .... it wasnt funny at all!!


Don't go calling people names just because people like Zach Ryder when you don't.

I thought that Zach on Smackdown was good. You may disagree and thats fine, but name calling is childish.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

I don't think zach's main goal was to really make you literally laugh out loud, but to merely add some light humor and entertainment to a show that is in desperate need of it. Also it was pretty entertaining for the people who actually watch his YouTube channel like me...WWWYKI


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Dont you know? Hes the IWC "cool person of the year.".By this time next year he'll be in the indies and will be totally forgotten about and then the IWC like always will latch on to some other 'cool" wrestler like always.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



mst3rulz said:


> Dont you know? Hes the IWC "cool person of the year.".By this time next year he'll be in the indies and will be totally forgotten about and then the IWC like always will latch on to some other 'cool" wrestler like always.


Ever think there's a reason people like him? ffs

He impressed people that weren't really convinced yet. There was no reason for people to like him when he wasn't doing much. Now he has a popular internet show and some TV time and he's growing a goddamn fan base.

And idk what you're talkin about the IWC doesn't exist and if by some miracle it actually does, you're part of it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



mst3rulz said:


> Dont you know? Hes the IWC "cool person of the year.".By this time next year he'll be in the indies and will be totally forgotten about and then the IWC like always will latch on to some other 'cool" wrestler like always.


You again? :flip GTFO


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Did anybody else think Zack Ryder is the Dwight Schrute of the WWE. He is now the Assistant to the General Manager.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Its funny because its Zack Ryder


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

Zacky Nitro!


----------



## youesay (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*

what he says wasnt like 'rofl' funny but hes a good and comes across funny and i smiled when he did that fist thing and the hand motion after it with teddy. he's gonna be a hit. im now on the ryder fan club.  really hope he is a success 

smackdown tbh to me looks better thn raw.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



Brye said:


> Ever think there's a reason people like him? ffs
> 
> He impressed people that weren't really convinced yet. There was no reason for people to like him when he wasn't doing much. Now he has a popular internet show and some TV time and he's growing a goddamn fan base.
> 
> And idk what you're talkin about the IWC doesn't exist and if by some miracle it actually does, you're part of it.


yup ur a ryder fanboy!

no one needs a dictionary to see through ur comment!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> yup ur a ryder fanboy!
> 
> no one needs a dictionary to see through ur comment!


FAIL TROLL.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Was Zack Ryder suppose to be funny or what??*



capat said:


> yup ur a ryder fanboy!
> 
> no one needs a dictionary to see through ur comment!


OMG a Ryder fan in a Zack Ryder thread! That is the forum shocker of the year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Thst belt is so cool.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That belt is better than 3/4 of current official WWE belts

They should change the name of sub-forums here on WF:
Friday Night ZackDown!
and
Monday Night Brow/Braw


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

can't believe no one mentioned, I laughed my ass off on that Big O segment from episode 24

http://youtu.be/bFvRSBHu47E?hd=1&t=56s


----------



## fatshady (Aug 1, 2011)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> He has an entertaining YT show and is able to make fun of himself/his status




you right


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

That title actually looks legit, which means that if this title was "made" by WWE (in terms of them paying for it to be made etc), then essentially it means that the WWE are ready to pull the trigger on Ryder. Let's just hope we don't have a repeat with Punk, where as soon as he makes it, people start hating on him.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> That title actually looks legit, which means that if this title was "made" by WWE (in terms of them paying for it to be made etc), then essentially it means that the WWE are ready to pull the trigger on Ryder. Let's just hope we don't have a repeat with Punk, w*here as soon as he makes it, people start hating on him*.


People are hating on him already!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just watched smackdown last night and i thought Ryder made the small Teddy Long segments that we all normally hate a lot fresher and more watchable and in the whole show those small segments made the show so much better. It was a really good smackdown and Ryder being there played a big part.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

Agreed with above.

Hopefully; this means the end is drawing near for Teddy long. 

Don't know how I'd feel about Ryder being his replacement though. Would rather see him in the ring.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i wonder if ryder will be on RAW tonight and if the smackdown deal was a one off WWWYKI.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ryder was awesomely over tonight


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

TheGreatOne11 said:


> Ryder was awesomely over tonight


Agreed. It seemed like he got louder chants than CM Punk.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Great pops, great commentary putting him over even Cole adknowledging his Internet championship. Shame he had to job clean to the worst superstar on the roster. At least McHennig's pinned some guys. That was Otunga's first clean pin since Goldust this time last year as part of the Nexus!

Hopefully he issues a challenge to them for SummerSlam on TLIS. Be nice if he and Santino got the belts there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Ryder had the entire crowd chanting for him to be tagged in, they chanted with him when he was doing the woo woo woo fist pump and tons of signs for Ryder was present tonight as usual, but yet they have the shittiest tag team in history beat him clean with a lame ass finisher. I don't understand it why do they have Riley the guy they said was being really sloppy lately and was worried he would hurt Miz just shoved into a us title feud? doesn't make any damn since. Ryder is clearly over and should be the one getting the us title shot but instead they have him losing to Mcgilishitty and Botchtunga 2 guys that no one gives a shit about, why they still have jobs is beyond me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Testing his crowd reaction. He's still new to TV, they're not just throwing a belt on someone because the internet said so.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Jobbing him, which is the right thing to do.


----------



## V_1_P_3_R (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

I dunno, but he shouldnt be in a tag team....espicially with Santino..


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

I don't know because they don't know.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

They're putting him on all 4 shows at random. That's what they're doing.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

I'm no Ryder fan, but holy fucking shit that was BS. Ryder getting pinned by the two worst "wrestlers" in the WWE. That has to fricken sting. Here I was thinking they are actually listening to some of us by bringing Ryder on TV, but to have him job out to Odunga and McGillishitty? Sucks.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

He's only just getting Raw-time.


I think it would be ridiculous to have him and Santino beating the Tag Team Champions in their first TV match together :|


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

You can't just throw Ryder into the US title picture, Riley belongs in the US title picture so much more then Ryder right now. If they are going to build Ryder it has to be a slow build. let's show him on RAW a little more before a title run. And Ryder and Santino as of right now are jobbers who's role in the WWE is to make other superstars look stronger. So that is what they did.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Putting him on TV. I'm actually surprised they booked the tag team champions semi-strongly for once.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



Ravensmash said:


> He's only just getting Raw-time.
> 
> 
> I think it would be ridiculous to have him and Santino beating the Tag Team Champions in their first TV match together :|


Have you forgotten who the tag champs are? they never even defend the damn things and just have random matches without any meaning behind them they're the worst tag team in history and only have the belts because of Punk. They have 0 credibility and no one would have gave a damn about them losing to Ryder and Santino.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



gregoryhelms1 said:


> Have you forgotten who the tag champs are? they never even defend the damn things and just have random matches without any meaning behind them they're the worst tag team in history and only have the belts because of Punk. They have 0 credibility and no one would have gave a damn about them losing to Ryder and Santino.


They defended them on smackdown friday.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Ryder is corny...


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

At least he's getting on TV, which is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Honestly... if they keep this booking style up I think it is just trolling the fans. And when you start doing that you are on your last legs. Hope they saw the reaction tonight and finally pull the trigger on him for real.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



gregoryhelms1 said:


> Ryder had the entire crowd chanting for him to be tagged in, they chanted with him when he was doing the woo woo woo fist pump and tons of signs for Ryder was present tonight as usual, but yet they have the shittiest tag team in history beat him clean with a lame ass finisher. *I don't understand it why do they have Riley the guy they said was being really sloppy lately and was worried he would hurt Miz just shoved into a us title feud? doesn't make any damn since. Ryder is clearly over and should be the one getting the us title shot* but instead they have him losing to Mcgilishitty and Botchtunga 2 guys that no one gives a shit about, why they still have jobs is beyond me.


"They" said that? Don't believe all the reports you hear. most of them are made up. 

They're doing the right thing. Ryder is a goof, he doesn't deserve a push.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

testing the waters.. Also they need to build the tag champs for Kings Of Wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



sayanything6986 said:


> They defended them on smackdown friday.


Oh ya 4got about that because smackdown sucks I don't pay that much attention to it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



hazuki said:


> testing the waters.. Also they need to build the tag champs for Kings Of Wrestling


God I hope the Uso's are the champs by the time the KOW show up would be s shame for the KOW to have to face that shitty ass tag team of Mcgilishitty and Botchtunga.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



gregoryhelms1 said:


> Oh ya 4got about that because smackdown sucks I don't pay that much attention to it.


Smackdown has actually had really good shows and storylines and a lot of people are saying that it has been better then RAW. and as for what you said about the Uso's, they were the team that just lost to the champs, they had their title shot, so don't expect another. Ryder and Santino got a match because they beat New Nexus clean on superstars not to long ago. Do your research before posting. thanks.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

where. is. curt. hawkins.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Their putting him on television, it's what everybody wants. 

If you listen to his pop when he came out, it wasn't that big. He's not that over as his fans think he is. Sure, he got a chant but fans don't instantly pop to his theme song.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



vincent k. mcmahon said:


> where. is. curt. hawkins.


agreed, he should be teaming with Ryder, would make so much more sense.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



sayanything6986 said:


> agreed, he should be teaming with Ryder, would make so much more sense.


Of course only like 5 people know who his is. 

I'm actually surprised he wasn't released already.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Their putting him on television, it's what everybody wants.
> 
> If you listen to his pop when he came out, it wasn't that big. He's not that over as his fans think he is. Sure, he got a chant but fans don't instantly pop to his theme song.


The We Want Ryder chants and clap was the loudest reaction of the night... well, tied with his hot tag. The man is over with a lot of people.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

I'm still trying to figure out why Otunga and McGillicutty are still on TV and why they are the Tag Team Champions. Ryder doesn't need to be in any tag teams right now because he's already over on his own.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

i'm gonna get some red rep but i actually like mcgillicutty/otunga ... they're an actual team and they've actually have double team moves.

i hate them individually but they're still an actual tag team.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Just be glad he's on television for Christ's sake.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Being on TV and looking decent is more important that wins or losses. He had the crowd behind him, landed a couple moves, and lost on a double team against the tag CHAMPS. If he's charismatic enough (I think he is) and solid enough in the ring, he'll only get more exposure going forward.


----------



## Blackmoon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

If Ryder's getting ready for a push the last person he should be associated with is Santino. We need tag-teams. But, we don't need makeshift tag-teams that are thrown together. We need tag specialists.

What are they doing with him? I don't know, but hopefully they're not jerking us all around. Last week seemed like a good start for a push of sorts, this week seems like the first step in a bad direction.



sayanything6986 said:


> Smackdown has actually had really good shows and storylines and a lot of people are saying that it has been better then RAW. and as for what you said about the Uso's, they were the team that just lost to the champs, they had their title shot, so don't expect another. *Ryder and Santino got a match because they beat New Nexus clean on superstars not to long ago. Do your research before posting. thanks.*


That doesn't make it a storyline. Just because one party beat another in a match doesn't mean they have to have a rematch. The OP question remains valid. 

Nobody's obligated to research things before they comment. They're not obligated to know of the unimportant connection between non-storyline matches, and they're not obligated to please you. Thanks.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*

Probably testing the audience reaction, if that was the case, well then Ryder is in a good position.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



Blackmoon said:


> That doesn't make it a storyline. Just because one party beat another in a match doesn't mean they have to have a rematch. The OP question remains valid.
> 
> Nobody's obligated to research things before they comment. They're not obligated to know of the unimportant connection between non-storyline matches, and they're not obligated to please you. Thanks.



If you're making a Ryder thread you should probably know what's been going on with Ryder the past cuple of weeks. Not just spew bullshit out there.


----------



## PhyscoStick (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



gregoryhelms1 said:


> Have you forgotten who the tag champs are? they never even defend the damn things and just have random matches without any meaning behind them they're the worst tag team in history and only have the belts because of Punk. They have 0 credibility and no one would have gave a damn about them losing to Ryder and Santino.


 They only have the belts because Show was legitametly out hurt so he and Kane gave up the belts. It's a case of right place right time. They do suck and just like the Divas title, no storyline and absolutely no understanding by the fans as to what they are doing.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryder is going to be fine. He's getting chants and shit. When do you see people chanting randomly during much of the midcard matches? Obviously he can't win the all and I think they're trying to make Otunga/McGillicutty look good.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Biggest pop of the night. I think this was to test the crowd. It's obvious that they were behind him. Hopefully he's gonna get more. He tweeted that he's on Smackdown this week but I hope that they have him continually performing.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

He got a great pop when he was tagged in, and his move set actually looked like it has improved as he did 2 new moves (basically) in 1 minute. His entrance pop was decent. However, it appears that his entrance music does not get as greater pop as when he's actually in the match. Maybe he needs an "into" or something else other than the "Oh Radio" beginning as it seems to not help him as much. Bear in mind though, that he gets louder chants than any of the mid-card. Actually, he gets chants in general, something that rarely anyone else gets (bar CM Punk).

Ryder was over as hell tonight, too bad he lost to a bunch of losers.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Take it slowly is better.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

He is amazing, hope he holds a title this year whether it's in tag team action (not with Santino) or the US title he got a decent pop last night and the fans really like him, if the backroom staff look after him properly he could be huge in the next few years!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was really disappointed in Zack Ryder last night, you could tell that he was still pretty green and that when he's in the ring with guys who aren't the greatest in-ring workers (namely, David Otunga & Michael McGillicutty) he isn't good enough to carry the match. Santino does a really good job of it but Ryder doesn't have it yet. With that being said I'd keep him as an on-screen personality, I just wouldn't let him wrestle unless it was against somebody who could carry him.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the guy, but he cannot win every match. Just because he didn't look amazing on Raw this week doesn't mean he is going to be pushed away.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

He's not green in the ring.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> He's not green in the ring.


Bill DeMott and Trish Stratus think he's greener than gooseshit.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Not spectacular in the ring but certainly not green by any means, especially when you look at Riley by comparison.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't notice anything particularly bad or worrying. He came in and did the typical babyface save, and I think his work was good last night. He seemed to know what he was doing all the way through.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I know he has to lose sometimes, but why to those two retards. feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ryder is a solid worker, he's not astounding or anything but the guy is capable enough in the ring. For someone who barely showed up on Raw, he got a pretty nice reaction during the tag team match. Not to mention, being booked as a part of tag team would need him to pull off offenses that could pop the crowd & fire them up after receiving a hot tag, and I think Ryder did a decent enough job in that role last night.

I don't think it's a let down that Santino & Ryder didn't win. The team is hardly given much time to the development in the first place, it'd be unrealistic if they won right off the bat. Let them actually give the impression that they try to chase the tag belts, give them some more build, so that their eventual title win would come across as monumental. I just hope somebody would let Ryder & Santino take to the mic a little more often to show a little spark of charisma or energy, it'd be a waste if they only show up only to job week in week out without showing what they're capable of on the stick.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Bill DeMott and Trish Stratus think he's greener than gooseshit.


Given how bad the Divas are at wrestling (bar Beth, Gail, Nattie) Trish can't really comment on Zack's skills.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Given how bad the Divas are at wrestling (bar Beth, Gail, Nattie) Trish can't really comment on Zack's skills.


Watch episode 17 of Z True Long Island Story


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Bill DeMott seems to be strongly "pro-Ryder" anyway. Ryder has a load of supporters within the company. It's just not necessarily the people on top. 
Of course, even Triple H's Ryder comments weren't exactly supposed to be taken seriously.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

lordsofpain reckon Punk was a key factor behind Zack's elevation to TV. His dedication can't be denied, going to do both shows every week and showing innovation at live events (homage to Warrior) there's no reason a unique guy like him can't become an established fix.



Xander45 said:


> Watch episode 17 of Z True Long Island Story


I remember the segment! She didn't seem too impressed by his request, haha


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: What the hell are they doing with Ryder?*



sayanything6986 said:


> agreed, he should be teaming with Ryder, would make so much more sense.


No it wouldn't. He would only hold him back

Ryder found his way to get over, so Hawkins should try to do the same


----------



## tomaasbark (Aug 3, 2011)

The YT show is just a small part of why I enjoy his work. He plays up to the crowd during his matches, has good mic skills, some catchy catchphrases (look at what it did for the Rock), and a good look. What's not to like? Hell, he's entertaining and he's got more character than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

even the rock joined the zach ryder bandwaggon along with austin , cena , and warrior :



> @ZackRyder .. Hell yeah! Congrats. Keep kickin that ass bro (ski)! See you soon. #TheMotherf****nRock


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Spoilers!!

HHH got the shovel out on the SD tapings, during an add break so it won't air but it's actually quite an honour to get a pedigree from him nowadays. He doesn't do it often!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Spoilers!!
> 
> HHH got the shovel out on the SD tapings, during an add break so it won't air but it's actually quite an honour to get a pedigree from him nowadays. He doesn't do it often!


I am actually disgusted. After those face reaction and face turn, they make him look like a dick now on SmackDown. I'm seriously disgusted. Call me a babyish mark, but there is only so much I can take when a guy is working his guts off to do well, and then HHH ruins him. What a fucking loser. Plus, making him face EZ Jackson was stupid, because the crowd would boo him.

Triple H is a loser, I hope he gets booed now, because that was such a dick move in terms of the company. Why continually bury someone for no reason? I seriously don't understand that. Looks like the WWE has no idea what to do with him. Fuck WWE for doing that. I guess CM Punk's right: They can't see talent right in front of them.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not worried about him losing, they're testing the fans, and he's getting main event reactions. Dude is over.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

HHH obviously chose him to take it. Never liked the guy did he.


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Zack Ryder is awesome, Internet sensation.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Say what you want about his youtube stuff, but one way or another hes made it so the people are extremely behind him when he makes a seldom in ring appearance. Awe Inspiring even, watching this last raw it was hilarious how over he is. I love it.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Zedders said:


> I'm not worried about him losing, they're testing the fans, and *he's getting main event reactions.* Dude is over.


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

He's not getting main event reactions but he's actually getting better ones than alot of the roster. Plus some pretty big chants too. It's impressive.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

And the signs are growing and growing. You look all voer the arena at any given time you see WOO WOO WOO or BROSKI held up


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's shocking how popular he got before even getting on TV. :lmao

Nice to see though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

New episode, no posts? Are you serious, bro?!






Good episode. I swear Zack's Dad is a better comedy character than every comedy character in the E (excluding Zack of course)


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

waiting for Scotty Goldman to come out of dark matches, join forces with Ryder, Santino and Kozlov to become the new J.O.B squad/Oddities.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't find much memorable about this week's installment. It's okay to have a miss every once and again though


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was laughing my arse off at him singing backstreet boys whilst crying, weirdly hysterical.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

santino at the end lol.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

one of my favorites is still him singing 'cause IM A BROSKI IN A BOTTLE'


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

show was ok this week. nothing special

for those who always say the IWC doesn't exist, it seems that the wrestlers sure think that it does lol

That title is so fucking awesome. Me want a replica


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

"The Care Face" should totally be the new "People's eyebrow".


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

inb4 everyone starts marking for Chris Masters.

Seriously though, this week's show was hilarious. He definitely hasn't lost it yet. The Big O is ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hilarious episode. I'm hoping the break-up is only kayfabe and Leia makes a comeback (dressed like this of course).


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> Hilarious episode. I'm hoping the break-up is only kayfabe and Leia makes a comeback (dressed like this of course).


On Colt's podcast with him he said his girlfriend did actually break up with him a few weeks ago, that particular girl dressed as Leia won't be making a comeback.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I say we start a movement that the admins of this forum rename the "Smackdown" subforum to the "Zackdown" Sub forum.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd mark out if WWE were to make this group.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> I say we start a movement that the admins of this forum rename the "Smackdown" subforum to the "Zackdown" Sub forum.


I would like to sign my name up for this movement, it is a worthy and noble cause.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good episode. I'm impressed that Zack manages to keep the show funny so deep into it.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> I was laughing my arse off at him singing backstreet boys whilst crying, weirdly hysterical.


That was amazing.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

I loved this episode. I just adore the fact that he puts so much effort into the vids. All of the segments were excellent. Nice appearences from Masters af Santino.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

JakeC_91 said:


> I'd mark out if WWE were to make this group.


EPIC.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Great episode as always. I'm really glad he's keeping this going, even after all this tv time he's getting.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Two of my favorite low-carders on the show--Masters and Ryder, so I gotta dig it.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryder looked like a douchebag on SmackDown tonight. He was made to look heelish against Big Zeke, but all that did (since Ryder is over) was made Zeke look heelish, which is something that he doesn't need right now. And also, LOL at the fact that Ryder still did not really get a promo.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Masters was also really good in this ep. One of the first things he's ever done that I've enjoyed.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Masters is so awesome, wish he would get a push like his original main event push.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did he really break up with Leia?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So no more Melina jokes i believe...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Zack's Dad to go on a supreme rampage and stalker search next ZTLIS!

Write it!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Zacks dad to sing into the computer on the next episode plz.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Great episode. Wonder what he has in store for Melina in next episode? Maybe his dad will become a Ziggles fan, and carry around an Vickie cutout


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

It's interesting to note that Masters was in the latest episode, and now he's been released. Also, it's funny that Melina is one of the minor focal points of the show (or at least a topic) so it will be interesting if Ryder talks about the release (or it he's allowed to). Interesting..


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I love how they tried to make Zack Ryder out to be a smug douchebag on Smackdown!, but the crowd just ate that shit up.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Zacks dad to sing into the computer on the next episode plz.


This has to happen.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I love how they tried to make Zack Ryder out to be a smug douchebag on Smackdown!, but the crowd just ate that shit up.


Which is why he can't be a heel. They keep trying to make him heelish, but the crowd still cheers. It reminds me of Austin and Punk, but to a much smaller degree.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Which is why he can't be a heel. They keep trying to make him heelish, but the crowd still cheers. It reminds me of Austin and Punk, but to a much smaller degree.


I see what you're saying, but saying they couldn't make him heel is a little ridiculous, to be honest. If they wanted to make him an outright heel, they could. I think they're just testing the waters, i.e. crowd reactions to Zack still.

I'll agree that turning him heel would be a big mistake, but you can't assume that they're planning on turning him heel, just yet. Who knows, they could be turning Zeke heel, due to the fact that he's a really shitty face.


----------



## fanofcoils (Jul 13, 2011)

*How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Obviously they are giving him a push so they can release him in a short time, but when will it be, 1 month, 2?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

It might be sooner than that. But yeah I believe that he's only getting his push because they want him released, that's why they are trying to turn the fan's against him at the moment over on Smackdown!


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

He wont be released for a while, no matter how annoying I find him he has got popular to a level which is hard for the WWE to ignore.


----------



## SpearAndJackhammer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

"Browski, they would not release the woo woo Zack Ryder and lose Zackdown." lol.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

why do they release guys who actually entertains and stick us with WWE prototypical wrestlers


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Well this is obviously going to be an unpopular opinion on this thread but I like Zack Ryder and I hope this push leads to bigger things for him. I personally wouldn't mind seeing him being intercontinental champion in a few months or possibly even go for the tag team titles.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Yeah I would like to see him on a title run but like I said it's strange he is actually getting this push and then trying to make us dislike the guy!


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Popular or not I'm with you buddy. I like Ryder as well. Nothin wrong with a little ingenuity and persistence


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

It sounds rather stupid to release a young guy who is only going to get better who just happens to be more over than most of the roster despite hardly appearing on television.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

I like Ryder. Not sure if he can actually wrestle as i've never seen him wrestle properly, but I like him


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

5-7 years from now...


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

That's what the WWE doesn't like, Superstar's getting over without them pushing!


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> That's what the WWE doesn't like, Superstar's getting over without them pushing!


Maybe you're right but if they're trying to turn the fans against him by feuding him with Teddy Long then they've made a huge mistake. Teddy "Tagteam" Long isn't exactly the most popular guy in the WWE.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Ryder sucks.Everything about him is lame.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

I actually like Ryder and I would like to see him win a championship. He may be annoying, but I personally like his character. Why? I have no idea, but I just like it...


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

When he go bald, so yeah should happen soon.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Never he is draw.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

:lmao Fairly certain he's been on T.V. four straight shows in a row, so not anytime soon. Like it or not, the dudes popular as hell.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

I personally think he is a bit like the MIZ was a full years back when he first joined, With a slight improvement on his in ring ability, he could be a good solid superstar in the WWE.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



fanofcoils said:


> *Obviously they are giving him a push so they can release him in a short time*, but when will it be, 1 month, 2?


*...does that make sense?? Why giving him a push to release him after that??*fpalm


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Curt Hawkins is better than Zack Ryder, I hope Ryder gets released soon.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Ryder will not be released, He has a good fanbase going for him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



Double K said:


> Curt Hawkins is better than Zack Ryder, I hope Ryder gets released soon.


Except that he's not. I like Curt Hawkins. He's a fantastic guy in the ring, but he's done absolutely nothing else. 
Sure, if the WWE was all about wrestling, Hawkins would be an upper level guy, but that's not the reality. 
Ryder currently surpasses Hawkins in every other way. Furthermore, Ryder showed the initiative to try and get himself over. 
Hawkins needs to do more of that (aside from the occasional Z! cameo). 

I wanted to see Ryder, Hawkins, and Barreta all pushed together as a stable, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Five years or so.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Zack Ryder isn't gonna be released anytime soon. He's pretty over with the fans.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

It's gonna take alot to get him released, Broski. Holla, holla, holla!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *...does that make sense?? Why giving him a push to release him after that??*fpalm


Most of the recent releases got that, it's basically throwing them some extra cash before dropping them. WWE style severance policy.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

lol at Zack's actual cheers being louder then Zeke's fake cheers.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah. That match was not good for Zeke getting over as a face.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



Geeve said:


> Most of the recent releases got that, it's basically throwing them some extra cash before dropping them. WWE style severance policy.


they have yrly contracts now pay per appearance


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yeah. That match was not good for Zeke getting over as a face.


He just looked like a peice of crap interupting the Assistant to the GM, i completely agree with you.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Yeah. That match was not good for Zeke getting over as a face.



Heel turn incoming for Zeke? I hope so. He sucks bad as a face.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Long after you get released by the forums


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

No way they're releasing him. The dude is popular and sells decent amount merchandise.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Are You Serious Bro


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Why would they give him a push just so they can release him? That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. If they wanted to release him, they would. Fact is, Ryder has done a tremendous job of getting himself over. His merchandise is selling well and after months of wanting to be on a show other than Superstars, he's finally been given his chance and has been making appearances on RAW and SmackDown. 

Yep, sure looks like he's going to get released.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

They won't release him, I wish they would, but they wont


----------



## Captain - Charisma (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

I think Zach has been on TV so much lately so they can test the waters with him, he has been getting decent reactions and Ryder chants during his matches, I also think the HHH pedigree was a test too which he passed with ease, he aint going anywhere soon.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

RAW he's booked a face, SD as a heel. Weird. 

Love how face he was at the house shows this weekend, picking out kids from the crowd to be his broskis, I know it's very 'Cena' but the more face he can be the better. He's over and loved by the crowds.


----------



## MITO (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

Zack Ryder has to be the most polarising figure in the IWC not named John Cena...

Whether you like him or not - there's no way that he is getting release in the near future after being given a weekly role on Smackdown, as well as appearing in matches on Raw in 2 Consecutive weeks. I can understand that some people may not like him because he is irritating, but this thread belongs in April, when Zack Ryder lived as a jobber on Superstars.

Just because Creative are booking him the wrong way, doesn't mean he's getting future endeavoured any time soon.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

as the song in the annoying orange video said keep trollin trollin trollin


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

I can't see anything when I look to that direction...how odd is that?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*

hopefully, years after they release john morrison and alex riley


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

He will not be released, and if he was, then there would be chants and stuff like that, like with Bryan.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: How long till Zack Ryder is released?*



GCA-FF said:


>


:lmao



Geeve said:


> Most of the recent releases got that, it's basically throwing them some extra cash before dropping them. WWE style severance policy.


Kozlov was thrown down as a pro on NXT and wasn't even with Santino anymore, Masters was on superstars, Gail Kim hadn't been around in ages and I don't remember seeing much of Melina while JoMo was injured. As for the 5th release I forget who they were.

I don't think Ryder will be leaving for a very long time. He's here to stay


----------



## bethphoenixfan (Apr 1, 2011)

ryder should be give a push its hig h time now!


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*

I never actually knew this, so he was on TV before hand! He had a shot at the WWE title, kind of...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*

Yeah it was pretty funny..


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*

talk about a squash


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*

That was funny. I remember that.


----------



## Steroid Hobo (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*

Yeah, another jewel from the "action soap opera sports entertainmentz" era.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*



Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> I never actually knew this, so he was on TV before hand! He had a shot at the WWE title, kind of...


Just a joke .. just like bringing ted dibiase was a joke too ..


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Just a joke .. just like bringing ted dibiase was a joke too ..


Owww painful! I was just saying that I never knew this. I like Zack Ryder if you must know!

Damn feels like I've been stabbed in the heart :sad:


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That huge WWWYKI sign was awesome


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> He has the charisma, but he just needs to change his gimmick. It's good for something different and comedy, but his current gimmick isn't champion material. He'll never be taken seriously. He needs to be repackaged and given an opportunity and he may be a mid card champion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? He was just there? Really? And who are the youngest WWE Tag Team Champions?


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Zack Ryder challenged for the WWE Title*



Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> I never actually knew this, so he was on TV before hand!


Ryder isn't some new guy fighting for tv-time. He's been on the main roster since 2007.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's my care face :|

:lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

No Ryder = Raw losses another rating star *


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

No Ryder on Raw this week?! Are you serious, bro?! :|


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

NatP said:


> No Ryder on Raw this week?! Are you serious, bro?! :|


He was pedigreed on Smackdown last week but it never made the show, he is officially buried. 

Triple H has comeback to bury everyone and make them all look like a joke. He did it to Christian, Punk, Cena, Ryder, Truth, he's going to do it to more of them. Trips only thinks about putting Trips over even in a role where he's just supposed to be an authority figure. I wouldn't be surprised if Summerslam's main event is Trips beating both Cena and Punk and walking out of the arena with both WWE titles, one on each shoulder.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

vintage jorts said:


> He was pedigreed on Smackdown last week but it never made the show, he is officially buried.
> 
> Triple H has comeback to bury everyone and make them all look like a joke. He did it to Christian, Punk, Cena, Ryder, Truth, he's going to do it to more of them. Trips only thinks about putting Trips over even in a role where he's just supposed to be an authority figure. I wouldn't be surprised if Summerslam's main event is Trips beating both Cena and Punk and walking out of the arena with both WWE titles, one on each shoulder.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Never seen these before :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Apparently he was in some backstage segment for this weeks ZackDown!


----------



## DogDay (Feb 16, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Apparently he was in some backstage segment for this weeks ZackDown!


zackdown :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.wweshop.com/item/zack-ryder-broski-headband/Men/50-07827

Looks like they are coming...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked. Don't think I'll end up getting one but they look cool and if I get some money I might.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That headband is going to make Vince millions. Literally.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

He wasnt on Raw cos he was home helping his dad deal with Melinas release tcsyhWWWYKI


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> He was pedigreed on Smackdown last week but it never made the show, he is officially buried.
> 
> Triple H has comeback to bury everyone and make them all look like a joke. He did it to Christian, Punk, Cena, Ryder, Truth, he's going to do it to more of them. Trips only thinks about putting Trips over even in a role where he's just supposed to be an authority figure. I wouldn't be surprised if Summerslam's main event is Trips beating both Cena and Punk and walking out of the arena with both WWE titles, one on each shoulder.


He's putting himself over instead of his two main guys Cena and Punk whenever they interact.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

He was not on RAW which is a shame, but apparently he is on ZackDown for about 1 minute. Don't worry though; the headbands are now for sale which is a good sign for Ryder and a potential push.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Broski Headbands will be more popular than Rey/Carra masks


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing Zack's Dad reaction on today's episode. :lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone kinda thinking that now he has a seemingly regular spot on SD and appearances on Raw that he might stop making more videos?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I seriously doubt it, he still has no clear direction, and is still a bit of a random on Raw and ZackDown. If he would contend for some IC/US title or win some gold then there might be a slight chance (very very small) of stopping producing new videos, but even then I think those videos & his Twitter/Facebook define his character way too much to stop doing them. The only way I see him stopping making the videos is either that WWE forbids him or they change his character in a drastic fashion, and that's not really happening in near future IMO.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Zack Ryder via Twitter


> New Z! TLIS will be up tomorrow!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> Zack Ryder via Twitter


Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
It was

Monday Night Raw
*Thursday Night Z!TLIS*
Friday Night ZackDown! 

My weekly wrestling schedule is a clusterfuck now... :sad:

What now I have to watch TNA tonight ffs???


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> Zack Ryder via Twitter


Are You Serious, Bro?!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Broski headbands! Yay!

sold out. Bro are you serious? Not again.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

That was fast.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

uhohitsthebigo BIG O
it's official..Im enlisted In the most prestigious wrestling academy on LI. the SAME academy zack attended. Next stop..WWE coming soon !!!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Big O is in training? Hell yeah, sign him up Vince.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Big O and Zack Ryder = tag team champions


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Broski headbands! Yay!
> 
> sold out. Bro are you serious? Not again.





xzeppelinfootx said:


> That was fast.


It's listed as an *upcoming item*. So no, not sold out just yet. But they'll eventually be gone faster than you can say areyouseriousbro.

Not sure what to think about Big O getting trained. This might backfire for us Ryder fans...


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

IDK I'm not sure man. I know they're selling them at live events. And when I first looked at the page a few days ago it didnt say out of stock like it does now.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, it definitely did not say out of stock when I first went into that page. Too many pre-orders?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

They gonna have the Strong Island stable, better than the Hart Foundation...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

D-Tre said:


> uhohitsthebigo BIG O
> it's official..Im enlisted In the most prestigious wrestling academy on LI. the SAME academy zack attended. Next stop..WWE coming soon !!!


We're one step closer to the new Woo Woo Woo World oder.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

comment from Art of Wrestling Podcast featuring Zack


> Zack’s dad sounds like the greatest human being to ever walk on this earth.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Waiting for the new episode. . .


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ZackRyder Zack Ryder
*I apologize for the delay of the new Z! TLIS...*

Zack Ryder
*When I threw my glasses at my camera...my camera fell and deleted all of the videos on it...*


ARE YOU SERIOUS, BRO?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

lol that's hilarious. Hopefully he had most of it already on his PC and won't have to refilm much.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao that's unfortunate.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao *"You Fucked Up" chant directed at Zack*


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Big O's calling out Punk and Cena again...






Lol at Optimus Primo and Tell Me a Lie with Zack's Dad and Melina.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder getting major pop at house show 

WOO WOO WOO!!

lmao @ primo & Ryder's dad :lmao

I wish they would let Ryder come on TV with his internet champion belt. It looks better than any of the WWE titles


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"CM Punk likes Pepsi, I like Pepsi... with VODKA"

Big O's promo on Punk puts so much of the current roster to shame :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Optimus Primo should debut lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought that was a really good episode. :lmao

Hoping he gets a backstage segment at SS.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> Ryder getting major pop at house show
> 
> WOO WOO WOO!!
> 
> ...


Thats probably the reason why!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I cried during the his dad & Melina segment. Such a sad ending. Dear John & the Notebook all over. 

Great episode, and Big O's promo > CM Punk's worked shoot 

#Waiting4Zackdown


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WWWYKI !


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I marked out for Tell Me a Lie.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Great episode this week. Big O needs to be signed immediately! The stuff with Zack's dad was gold :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor Zack's Dad. I feel for him. 

BIg O's promo was godly.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

That was a really great episode! Big O cut a great promo and LOL at Zack's dad. He must really really love his son to do all those crazy things on video :lmao

But no Scott Stanford, are you serious Bro? That might have just been overload and crashed youtube lol, ah well.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought last week's episode fell into the mediocre category, but today's was a solid one top-to-bottom. Dammit the guy is entertaining.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The Big O's awesome promo, Optimus Primo, Zack's Dad losing his true love. Awesome stuff this week.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackDown was pathetic. Broski had a 13 second segment.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Big O cuts a better promo than more than half the roster man. It's kinda... Pathetic. :lmao


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao, optimus primo! Good episode.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Decent episode. I didn't really like big o promo but optimus primo and tell me a lie were great.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> Thought last week's episode fell into the mediocre category, but today's was a solid one top-to-bottom. Dammit the guy is entertaining.


And at least we know why. I was thinking it was on the shortish side...

I like Big O's accent and catchphrase. And ROFL'ed at Pepsi... with vodka. Punk does not approve :lmao


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Another excellent episode of Z!TLIS. The episode was (as always) entertaining, and showed character development (yay). Only thing I would have added would be maybe Ryder should have mentioned Masters' release since he was on the last episode of the show.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

I only watch the show for Zack's dad and the Big O


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> And at least we know why. I was thinking it was on the shortish side...
> 
> I like Big O's accent and catchphrase. And ROFL'ed at Pepsi... with vodka. Punk does not approve :lmao


I really hope Big O gets a contract with the E and becomes Ryder's bodyguard, one day it'll happen and i shall mark.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

NatP said:


> Big O cuts a better promo than more than half the roster man. It's kinda... Pathetic. :lmao


Haha, I noticed that too. I'm actually really curious to see if he can go in the ring, now. I could absolutely get behind him as a wrestler, if he could.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

NatP said:


> Big O cuts a better promo than more than half the roster man. It's kinda... Pathetic. :lmao


I agree, the guy has something.

Does anyone know literally anything about this guy?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The BoogeyMan said:


> I agree, the guy has something.
> 
> Does anyone know literally anything about this guy?


He's a bartender (or was), enrolled this week in a wrestling school (NYWC I think, the same Ryder attended). He was just a guy that went to the same gym as the Ultimate Broski, and at first he couldn't stand Big O, but one day while Zack was doing a set of calf exercises Big O came from behind and put a headphone on Zack with New Kids On The Block Playing, they connected due to their Boy Band love and now hang around all the time, and became really close. You could see Big O (real name Adam David) with Zack's dad during the LI episode of Raw. 

Yeah I know all that. WWWYKI.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Zack should do a weekly take care spike hair segment where he makes a superstar spike his hair up. It'd be kewl.

hm I'mma tweet that to him


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Zack should do a weekly take care spike hair segment where he makes a superstar spike his hair up. It'd be kewl.hm I'mma tweet that to him




especially if it was kane


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

WWEGAMES - Zack Ryder made all of our WWE Games Community Leaders at our WWE '12 Ultimate Community Event, Broski's of the Week, WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT! LIKE FOR BROSKI!


----------



## Man On The Moon (Aug 15, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Zack should do a weekly take care spike hair segment where he makes a superstar spike his hair up. It'd be kewl.
> 
> hm I'mma tweet that to him


Thats an awesome idea! Have you done it and has he responded?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ryder better be in that game. And if he is DLC, he better get a decent cut.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder is in the game.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Standard or DLC?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

He was one of the first ten guys they listed during their roster reveal.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185588_10150274089918355_110431863354_7971246_4635269_n.jpg
> WWEGAMES - Zack Ryder made all of our WWE Games Community Leaders at our WWE '12 Ultimate Community Event, Broski's of the Week, WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT! LIKE FOR BROSKI![/QUOTE]
> I love how Zack is the only one not wearing his shirt :D
> 
> ...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Sad that Zack wasn't on Raw, hope that he gets anything on ZackDown! tonight other than a random 10 seconds cutscene. Fuck that bullshit, give the man some time on the mic or a match or God forbid a storyline.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

GTFO!!!!!!!
- Matches taped for Thursday's *WWE Superstars* before tonight's RAW in San Diego were Drew McIntyre vs. Z*ack Ryder* and Santino Marella vs. Primo.

Fuck no this shit again, Superstars...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*SPOILER ALERT*

































HE BEAT DREW MCINTYRE































*SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

He's beaten McIntyre on Superstars twice now. lol


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah and here are you guys complaining that Zack Ryder is on Superstars.
Whereas I'm wanting to see Drew and he is getting beat on Superstars.
I have even less hope than all of you.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

:lmao @ the latest video with Optimus Primo


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Why the fuck is there a discussion thread for this jobber? He sucks.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Why the fuck is there a discussion thread for this jobber? He sucks.


If you can't handle the heat, then get out of the O-Zone!!! :flip


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

He basically has to keep appearing on Superstars though, being the Internet champ and all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Yeah and here are you guys complaining that Zack Ryder is on Superstars.
> Whereas I'm wanting to see Drew and he is getting beat on Superstars.
> I have even less hope than all of you.


Drew's current status pisses me off. He's far and away the most criminally used guy on the roster. 
I'm a big Ryder fan, but Drew should be a top six guy on Smackdown right now.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Why the fuck is there a discussion thread for this jobber? He sucks.


It took you a month to notice this


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> If you can't handle the heat, then get out of the O-Zone!!! :flip


Hope Big O becomes tag champs with Zack


----------



## AlliedBiscuit (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope the Big O films his own videos of his adventures at wrestling school. That guy has a lot of charisma.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Booker T via Twitter

BookerT5x Booker T. Huffman:
Q. What or my thought on zack rider. I talk to him at tv this week,love how he has got himself over on the net,I want to with him in ring.

I'm really starting to wonder if English is Book's primary language.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

TheCelticRebel said:


> Booker T via Twitter
> 
> BookerT5x Booker T. Huffman:
> Q. What or my thought on zack rider. I talk to him at tv this week,love how he has got himself over on the net,I want to with him in ring.
> ...


The last part is just cencorship. "I want to _____ with him in the ring", huh? :argh:


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> The last part is just cencorship. "I want to _____ with him in the ring", huh? :argh:


Do you think he's talking about:sex?

:shocked:


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Great episode this week, one of my favourites


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Add Truth to the great cameos on the show. I think he would have some great segments with Ryder.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"even the girlfriend that got up with Hawkins called me"

Edge saying You Know It... LMAO

Rosa looks nice in the cutout Broski T-Shirt


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rosa lookin' good in that Ryder shirt. (Y)


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Rosa always looks good. They need to stick her back with Ryder (I've been saying that since they split them up). 

R-Truth was gold, as one would expect.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rosa lookin smoking. Damn.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Rosa lookin smoking. Damn.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Not his best episode, but still solid work.That random Big O segment made me cringe!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great episode, loved the Edge part at the end. :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That is the first time I have laughed at Hornswoggle. Probably the only time, too.

edit: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Guys, I think we hafta admit. This is a total fluke and no way will Ryder last in this business. :grin


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

That was quality. Highlight was without a doubt Rosa's magnificent rack.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> That was quality. Highlight was without a doubt Rosa's magnificent rack.


Yes and YES.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

That was a good episode. Broski headband, bald guy, Rosa Mendes, EDGE. Loved it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Best episode 
Damn way to make up for last week


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Great episode. Nice to see R-Truth getting involved.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

FUCK. Now I'm going to have to start marking for Rosa Mendes


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Agmaster said:


> Guys, I think we hafta admit. This is a total fluke and no way will Ryder last in this business. :grin


Producing one entertaining video could be considered a fluke [if the following few sucked], but each and every episode has been good to great. The schtick might wear old, but it's definitely working at the moment, and that's down to Zack Ryder's creativity - not happenstance.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Another awesome episode

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WOW,Rosa was so hot in that promo...

Fuck Ryder,i want her to get a push now!:lmao:lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tarfu said:


> That was quality. Highlight was without a doubt Rosa's magnificent rack.


Which funnily enough was the highlight of Summerslam for me.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^^:shocked: I want to bring a Ryder sign to ringside now!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Match was ok, I like how they give time for each match to slowly build up, instead of having a 5 min clusterfuck.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, excellent Episode of Z!TLIS. 

Also, Ryder's rematch with Drew on Superstars was stellar. It was great because both of them looked really strong. Also, the crowd was behind this more than a midcard match. This should have been on RAW; the crowd would have been EVEN better since they get louder when it's live.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Great main event from Superstars this week.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Great main event from Superstars this week.


I know right! I was thoroughly entertained throughout that match. Some great spots by both. San Diego crowds are pretty good too!


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ryder and Drew Mac had an excellent match. Where Ryder gets the most heat is from his in ring talent. Well i think it's clear in this match that he can put on a really fantastic match. good for him. although i think himm getting thrown out of the battle royal early wasn't good for him. Kidd lasted longer. He lasted a jobber amount of time. It would've been cool for him to last pretty long.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

sayanything6986 said:


> Ryder and Drew Mac had an excellent match. Where Ryder gets the most heat is from his in ring talent. Well i think it's clear in this match that he can put on a really fantastic match. good for him. although i think himm getting thrown out of the battle royal early wasn't good for him. Kidd lasted longer. He lasted a jobber amount of time. It would've been cool for him to last pretty long.


Yeah, I was annoyed at that battle royale. People actually cheer for him, so he should have lasted longer.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Rosa <3


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Ryder again on RAW for like 5 seconds LOL...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing 5 seconds


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

"I love you guys!" hahaha


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> - WWE's website notes that Santino Marella was scheduled to face Zack Ryder on last night's RAW before he was attacked on the ramp by The Miz and R-Truth.


I know it wasn't meant to be anyways, but fuck you Mike the Miz and Ron Killings... fgts


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> I know it wasn't meant to be anyways, but fuck you Mike the Miz and Ron Killings... fgts


Please don't tell me Ryder is going to be in a comedy team with Santino....


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Please don't tell me Ryder is going to be in a comedy team with Santino....


that was supposed to be a 1 on 1 Santino vs Ryder. They have been teamed up once on Raw and on Superstars but i don't think anything will come out of that. WWE has been trying to setup random pairs recently, just like the Kofi & Even tag team that became champions last night.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked for the Ryder sighting, really fun stuff.


----------



## the situation (Aug 12, 2010)

zack ryder is the man, wwe needs to put him in more matches, preferably on raw because thats the better, more popular show. you dont see any other wrestler making their own web show just to get noticed because wwe barely notices him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder
*Everyone made their Earthquake joke...so here is mine......*
*The Earthquake on the East Coast was caused by WWE dropping the ball with me! WWWYKI*

God bless Zack Ryder's Twitter account. LMAO


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Earthquake joke. Lol. Too bad he was not on smackdownn this week, apparently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

Can't wait for ep 28. He says he's introducing a new segment.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Remember the Triple H photo with multiple titles?









Are you serious bro? There's only one UNITED champion...


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^CM Punk got a word into that convo :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Ultimo Dragon has nothing on Zach Ryder.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> ^CM Punk got a word into that convo :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Episode #28, a very good one IMO:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ziggler's Alex Riley comment :lmao :lmao :lmao Now THAT'S the Dolph I want to see on TV. 

"This is the WWE BURYING Zack Ryder."

The rap, the new Ziggler segment, the Justin Roberts segment... I love this show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

could have sworn I have seen that 'ask a heel' logo at brazzers


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

The new episode of Z! is probably my second favourite episode.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler's Ask A Heel segment was great. They really need to let him loose on the mic. Zack's Dad is getting pretty creepy, and the Justin Roberts segment was funny. Great episode.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

I got Morrison frosting all over my face. ROFLMAO


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

This was a great episode. Everyone played their role perfectly. I look forward to seeing Ziggler more often on the Youtube show. Loved how he tried to own Alex Riley. Broski Of The Week was good as was JoMo's dad. 

But the " this is the WWE burying Zack Ryder" skit was gold. :lmao

10/10. One of the best episodes Ryder has made.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great episode as always.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fucking awesome episode. Probably my fav episode so far. Only part i thought was somewhat corny was the broken heart bit

I hope that "Ask the Heel" segment with Ziggler becomes a weekly part of the show

I want to hear the full song from the broski of the week btw lol


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

awesome episode might of been the best one yet.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Fucking awesome episode. Probably my fav episode so far. Only part i thought was somewhat corny was the broken heart bit
> 
> I hope that "Ask the Heel" segment with Ziggler becomes a weekly part of the show
> 
> I want to hear the full song from the broski of the week btw lol


Yeah, I want that too. Gonna search YT for it now :side: lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Yeah, I want that too. Gonna search YT for it now :side: lol


Ryder had the full link to the song on his twitter earlier in the week. The guy did a great job on it.

EDIT: Here's the link: http://soundcloud.com/cnoevil/cno-evil-woo-woo-woo-you-know


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> Ryder had the full link to the song on his twitter earlier in the week. The guy did a great job on it.
> 
> EDIT: Here's the link: http://soundcloud.com/cnoevil/cno-evil-woo-woo-woo-you-know


(Y) I'm starting to want to sign up for twitter.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome episode and at the same time it makes me sad that WWE still doesnt use him properly


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

At least he's getting some time on Raw & SD now

A few months ago, he wasn't TV at all


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ryder giving himself merchandise buys xD


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

"This is the WWE burying Zack Ryder"... O.M.G. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Great episode!!! Really liked this one


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Great episode dude still got the funny in him.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Morrison frosting :lmao :lmao that made me laugh so hard.

Excellent episode this week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol loved the part with Justin Roberts, finally someone from wwe acknowledged his over the top introduction for Cena. Would be hilarious if in the coming weeks Roberts extends the Z like he does with Ceeeeeeeeeeena! in Zack's entrance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler on this week's show was hilarious!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Great episode! Ziggler was great in his segment and I was cracking up at his comment about Alex Riley.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

One of the best episodes. lmao at 'wwe burying zack ryder'


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao Dolph Ziggler was epic. Great episode this week.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Great episode. Zack wanting to share his success with his budy Dolph is a great idea, I hope they'll do the "ask the heel" segment on a weekly basis now.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*This is Ask The Heel logo...*










*And this is Brazzers logo...*









*
Any Questions?*


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> *This is Ask The Heel logo...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should tweet that to Zack Ryder. :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet this is intentional. A joke between them and because Dolph does all kind of porn references on his twitter all the time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

#28 was one of the best episodes so far

Zack's dad is awesome, and this is the first time in forever that I enjoyed anything Ziggler has done


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> #28 was one of the best episodes so far
> 
> Zack's dad is awesome, and this is the first time in forever that I enjoyed anything Ziggler has done


Listen to the random stuff he says while he's walking into or away from the ring. It's way better than the crap he says when he's on the mic.

Here's one of the more popular examples: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC0u-ySiumc


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

-Extra- said:


> *This is Ask The Heel logo...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHA! I knew the logo looked familiar! :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao That is amazing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Did he really go into the concessions and buy his own shirt. The guys in the background were like 'omgomg'


-Extra- said:


> I bet this is intentional. A joke between them and because Dolph does all kind of porn references on his twitter all the time.


:lmao

he did mention porn in that actually.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

Why are all the new Zack ryder Episodes getting very unfunny recently.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NathanDrake said:


> I got Morrison frosting all over my face. ROFLMAO


I laughed at this.

Zack Ryder's Dad trollface, anyone?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> *This is Ask The Heel logo...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

I knew i saw it somewhere before


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

X pac said:


> Why are all the new Zack ryder Episodes getting very unfunny recently.


It's the "He's gotten popular, it's not good/funny anymore" condition. I think all the episodes are great.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I saw Zack at a WWE House Show in Jackson yesterday where he got beat by Mason Ryan. He's a good seller from what I can remember and he's very quick.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Why did this thread lose the sticky? Are you serious bro?


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Why did this thread lose the sticky? Are you serious bro?


I was about to ask the same thing!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess the people that run this forum really want to see 10 new Zack Ryder threads every day... that's fine from my standpoint...

(also lol at the stance that he wasn't on TV anymore so there's no need - this week he was on raw in a 5 second segment, last week on ZackDown segment and had a match on superstars, the week before he lost to Zeke and had a promo in ring, the week before he was on Raw, on SD 3 times with HHH, and in between there were some superstars matches... It would be better to unsticky the Rock - Cena thread, the Rock hasn't been in a match in 7 years and hasn't been on Raw in 4 months. Now that follows the same logic doesn't it)

90 pages in 40 days, find another guy with 3 matches in 2011 that could get the same numbers... while the GM thread is in Raw sticky and has 90 pages over 11 months, talk about being logical

The WF has dropped the ball on Zack Ryder. Again.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> I guess the people that run this forum really want to see 10 new Zack Ryder threads every day... that's fine from my standpoint...
> 
> (also lol at the stance that he wasn't on TV anymore so there's no need - this week he was on raw in a 5 second segment, last week on ZackDown segment and had a match on superstars, the week before he lost to Zeke and had a promo in ring, the week before he was on Raw, on SD 3 times with HHH, and in between there were some superstars matches... It would be better to unsticky the Rock - Cena thread, the Rock hasn't been in a match in 7 years and hasn't been on Raw in 4 months. Now that follows the same logic doesn't it)
> 
> ...


I agree. I guess it's back to multiple threads per day.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I missed the single Z!TLIS episode threads anyway.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Ziggler is quite hilarious


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm actually surprised to see Ziggler have some personality. Makes me hopeful he will be fine without Vickie.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, it looks like WF killed this thread. Damn.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It will be back when 2648587393753 Ryder threads start popping up around Thursday


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> It will be back when 2648587393753 Ryder threads start popping up around Thursday


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't see why Zack Ryder isn't used more as a midcard face. He'd do well in a feud with Cody Rhodes, even if Cody wins it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Because the WWE are stubborn, that's why.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Never letting this thread die... WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"Hogan" vs Warrior part 2










Time to pass the torch, bro...


----------



## Dynamite Jones (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL @ WF "burying" the Zack Ryder thread :flip


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG greatest thing ever!!!!!!!

*@uhohitsthebigo BIG O
BEST GYM PARTNER EVER! BIG AND @ZackRyder dad! *


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

RKO'd by Randall during the in ring filming of the new episode. Guess that being an ass won't make you Broski of the week.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> RKO'd by Randall during the in ring filming of the new episode. Guess that being an ass won't make you Broski of the week.


So Orton is in the next episode of True Long Island Stories? You serious bro?

And Zack's dad is pretty jacked for a guy his age, hilariously ubertanned as well.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> So Orton is in the next episode of True Long Island Stories? You serious bro?
> 
> And Zack's dad is pretty jacked for a guy his age, hilariously ubertanned as well.





> - During a commercial break on tonight's WWE RAW, they did a segment with Zack Ryder and World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton.
> 
> Ryder came out filming for his YouTube show and announced himself as the Internet Champion. Ryder bragged to Orton about how successful his online show is but said he still can't get on TV.
> 
> Ryder entered the ring, wanting Orton to be a guest on his show. Ryder wanted Orton to be his "RK-Broski of the Week" but Orton wasn't having it. The World Champion laid Ryder out with a RKO and cut the filming short on Ryder's YouTube episode.


His dad is/was a bodybuilder so that's where he got this physique


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the Internet Championship to properly debut on television, his old shitty one got on for a few seconds but this badboy needs to get a full intro with Roberts giving it the "The WWE Internet Champion, the Long Island Iced Zeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Zach Rrrrryder".


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

http://vids.wwe.com/13076/wwecom-exclusive-randy-orton-rko


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I would kill to see the Internet Championship on TV.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So the newest edition of WWE magazine is shrinkwrapped (boo) but then I found an open copy and read it instore. There's a nice Zack Ryder interview. He says he'll never defend the internet championship because he'd like to see someone get a million views on youtube like he has. Besides that, he'd be too sad to lose it. Ahah


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> So the newest edition of WWE magazine is shrinkwrapped (boo) but then I found an open copy and read it instore. There's a nice Zack Ryder interview. He says he'll never defend the internet championship because he'd like to see someone get a million views on youtube like he has. Besides that, he'd be too sad to lose it. Ahah


Matt Hardy eating grapes is probably the #1 Contender. And/or the crazy Ultimate Warrior rants...


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Why can't they put the internet champion on TV ? Sort of like what Eric Young does on TNA?

Man, BigO is getting bigger and bigger


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> So Orton is in the next episode of True Long Island Stories? You serious bro?
> 
> And Zack's dad is pretty jacked for a guy his age, hilariously ubertanned as well.


Orton just ended Z True Long Island Stories. That's what I got out of that little segment. He RKO'd him then turned off his cell camera or whatever it was.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Orton just ended Z True Long Island Stories. That's what I got out of that little segment. He RKO'd him then turned off his cell camera or whatever it was.


Nah, Ryder tweeted this

@ZackRyder 
This week on Z! TLIS, I will name the most annoying sounds in the world. What gets your vote?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Nah, Ryder tweeted this
> 
> @ZackRyder
> This week on Z! TLIS, I will name the most annoying sounds in the world. What gets your vote?


Expecting JoMo's entrance music to be number 1


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

A new character to be introduced on tonight's episode. Followed by WWE Superstars match against Tyson Kidd. WWWYKI


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Big O time? BIG O TIEM!?!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*





Big O going in John Morrison :lmao

Ziggler segment also hilarious


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

#PushRyder


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

What happened to the sticky? But either this episode was great! Last two have been good. Big O is great!


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

Ziggler was the best part of Z true long island story IMO.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

"I heard of Tyler the Creator before the VMAs." Could you be any more of a hipster, Ziggler? Also lol'd at Daniel Bryanson. :lmao His segment in general was great. I wanna hear more untrue things from him lol. Big O VS Zack's Dad was all types of hilarious and awesome.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

HAHAH FUCK YES RANDY ORTOn


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

Zack's Dad is going after Melina now that she broke up w/JoMo


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

Highlight of the week = First person view of what it's like to be RKO'd.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

Epicness at ziggler calling bryan the most underrated superstar in the history of wrestling.

And thank you ziggler I heard of OFWGKTA and Tyler before the vma's.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

:lmao the Big O part was awesome. 

Dolph Ziggler is fucking awesome. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

Simply afuckingmazing as always. Big O went harsh, Randy's a dick, Zigg's makes me swoon, and Zack's Dad Gets It. 

lol...height.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*

LMAO at Big O & Zack's dad


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*



Agmaster said:


> Simply afuckingmazing as always. Big O went harsh, Randy's a dick, Zigg's makes me swoon, and *John's Dad* Gets It.
> 
> lol...height.


:cussin:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So that's what it's like to be RKOed huh

When Zack said 'Randy, smile', he actually did smile ahh lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

who was introduced?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol why exactly is this merged to the official thread if that one isnt stickied? talk about double standards. god forbid there are no 4 cena threads in each general & raw section on the first page


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Z! True Long Island Story Episode # 29*



-Extra- said:


> :cussin:


Oh shit, I feel humbled by that mistake. It's the shirt!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

"...Alex Riley and Jack Swagger have the _it_ factor...height."


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I marked for Dolphs Tyler the creator mention. And the Rko thing was awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else really hate The Big O?


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

has anyone noticed that the ask the heel logo is from the porn site brazzers?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

great one, big O going non PG is win. ziglet is actually pretty funny to.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at the thing for Ziggler being from a porn site. That's hysterical.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Brye said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao at the thing for Ziggler being from a porn site. That's hysterical.


Ha. I swear he's mentioned Brazzers before on Twitter...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone else really hate The Big O?


Not a fan of him either, the bit with Zack's Dad was quality though


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

That was just gold, the entire freaking episode. :lmao Amazing.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHY IS THIS NOT STICKIED ANYMORE THIS IS RIDICILOUS


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How could someone not like Archer?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The Big O was great this week, the best ive ever seen him :lmao


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Big O calling Morrison a PUSSY and going head to head with Dad is the greatest thing ever. 

Ask The Heel was good again, loving how Dolph keeps taking shots at Miz's, his status, and how he isn't using "in-door voice". Was also nice to hear that he thinks D-Bryan is the most underrated superstar.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

If Dolph is able to talk like in this 2 episodes then there's no need for Vickie, the man is gold. Hope that the storyline plays out so Swagger can get Vickie as manager, he needs any help available on the mic.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Big O destroying Morrison, Ziggler with the spirit squad photo featuring Cena :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That one might just be my favorite now!
Ziggler was pure platinum! That was awesome!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome match






#FuckYouMattStriker


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Striker's commentary was great during that match. He's been high on Kidd forever and it makes sense he'd be anti-Ryder in that situation. Striker's one of the few guys who can believably side with the heel. Besides, Striker praised Ryder at the end. It was all around a good match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> If Dolph is able to talk like in this 2 episodes then there's no need for Vickie, the man is gold. Hope that the storyline plays out so Swagger can get Vickie as manager, he needs any help available on the mic.


I have been saying for ages that VG has been more dragging Ziggles down than anything. If anything they should have parted ways during the endless Kofi/Ziggles feud.....IC version.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

That Dolph Ziggler segment was amazing. Give this man a mic.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

He did some commentary on OMG top 50 actually


----------



## hardykingston123 (Sep 3, 2011)

Woo woo woo you know it, Bro!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm mighty tempted. I wonder if I can get it along with the Edge santa hat. Or I can just catch it on clearance.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I ordered 2 Broski T-Shirts, a man and women one (meaning 50$). I love you broski, but the headband will have to wait a bit...


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump

Big O caused havoc on the house show in Trenton, NJ last night. He set the Twitter on fire...

*BIG O*
@JustinRoberts GREAT seeing you again broski... soon you're gunna be announcing THE BIG O into the ring. YFKI! 









*BIG O*
@TheRealMorrison YOU GOT ROCK SCIZZERED TONIGHT JOMO! next time wear some SPF and back up OUT OF MY O ZONE!

*BIG O*
tonight was a great show!It was great seeing my broskis, @ZackRyder &my babe <3 @RealKellyKelly <3.. AND Mason Ryan will be a crippled soon

*BIG O*
@HEELZiggler @realkellykelly YOU FELT THE FIRE IN OUR O- ZONE didn't u zig? go zag your way home.. And kells can zig ova to my place! WWW

*BIG O*
@RealKellyKelly just kissed Me.. Shell b my wife one day!

*BIG O*
MASON RYAN IS A DEAD MAN

*Dolph Ziggler*
cant believe @uhohitsthebigo got a smooch from @realkellykelly he outheeled me! #soifabedhim

*Dolph Ziggler*
#missionarymike @mikethemiz is a 1 basic move kind of guy......and that 1 move sure as hell aint a headlock takeover!

*Kelly Kelly*
@uhohitsthebigo no amount of spf can shield this heat I'm bringin boo boo!

*Kelly Kelly*
@uhohitsthebigo I don't know if you can handle that diva heat were bringing to trenton tonight!

*The Bella Twins*
@RealKellyKelly @uhohitsthebigo stink face then double booty shake to his face! Don't think he can handle it PIC!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Just watched the match and holy crap did those commentators sell those two.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> #RyderOrRiotBump
> 
> Big O caused havoc on the house show in Trenton, NJ last night. He set the Twitter on fire...
> 
> ...


Damn! Big O gon be smashin Kelly Kelly now?

And people get mad when Kelly Kelly is called a ho bag :lmao


----------



## Partagas (May 15, 2006)

Good to see Ryder on raw!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Ryder seems to be getting a real push right now. I'm happy for him.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwefeaturepage/internet-championship
http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwefeaturepage/internet-championship-in-wwe


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The WWE seems to try incorporating Zack's Z!TLIS and his Internet Championship into his storyline

#WWWYKI


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So where are all the Ryder fans praising the writers for giving him a long video package and match on RAW huh?  Or is it not cool anymore now that he's not the underdog?


----------



## Kate O'Shaunessy (May 29, 2011)

well, well, well, he deserved the push.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the video package was excellent, it really sold him as a face. Reading that article I really hope we get an Internet Championship, like there was a TV Title


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#SignOfTheWeek


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's looking like Ryder is finally making it

Hopefully WWE sticks to it


-Extra- said:


> #SignOfTheWeek


:lmao


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I loved it! As soon as King said "My partner is a guy with tons of charisma" i knew it would be Ryder. I didn't know that he'd get a long promo package of the best of Z:TLIS, that was pretty cool especially how they kept in all the little insider jokes like "trying to get over" and "I can draw money".

And this strangely ties in with his random appearance on stage to WWWYKI Mcgillitunga a few months back. They've obviously had this little push in mind for a while but kept pushing it back.

Can't wait to see where they go with it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I was watching Raw live last night, but after the Ryder segment I DVR'd his intro and match 4 times so I missed the Cena & Ryder moment... LMAO


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Im Very excited for Ryder. He is one of my fave, And this push is well deserved!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Many thanks to the original Broski of the Week for the initial buzz he created...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jethro said:


> So where are all the Ryder fans praising the writers for giving him a long video package and match on RAW huh?


In the RAW thread, on twitter, screaming down my street etc etc..


















and they even showed










I marked *so* hard. So hard.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Jethro said:


> So where are all the Ryder fans praising the writers for giving him a long video package and match on RAW huh?  Or is it not cool anymore now that he's not the underdog?


With tears in eyes buying hedbands from WWE.com. That's where...


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao The video package on Raw was amazing.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Internet Championship finally made it's debut on WWE TV as well, if only for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Jethro said:


> So where are all the Ryder fans praising the writers for giving him a long video package and match on RAW huh?  Or is it not cool anymore now that he's not the underdog?


Well he was put into a match with Jerry Lawler, David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty. It's more like a punishment.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The live crowd really ate up that video package. Ryder gets a ton of signs. The t-shirt was popular. I didn't see that many people sporting Broski headbands though. I bought one though. For ten bucks, those things are nicer than I'd expected.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I marked when I seen Ryder on tv. I didn't get to watch until this morning as I was a sleep all night so I just got done watching that match about 30 mins ago. Will need to finish the rest of Raw later but it can't get better then that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ryder so cool.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryder was the *no.1 worldwide* trending topic last night WOW


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
BROSKI SHADES coming soon to @WWEShop 










Who gonna get em? lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll likely try to get some kind of broski product. If not a shirt likely that will be the thing I get.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

-Extra- said:


> With tears in eyes buying hedbands from WWE.com. That's where...


I'm only going to say this once to maintain my status as a straight person who loves pussy...

CURT HAWKINS, YOU SEXY BEAST.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to get them for halloween. And of course, general broski usage.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't had a mark out moment like that, in a long while! WWWYKI


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Best clip promo ever? I do believe so.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I picked up my Broski headband last night. It was basically a steal at $10. You couldn't buy a Ziggler, Swagger, or anyone from Smackdown other than Orton shirt, but they had Ryder shirts and headbands.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think I've ever marked out for someone getting a tag win on Raw before, but I'm really happy for Ryder. It's awesome to see his hard work paying off. That video package was pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

World Wide said:


> I don't think I've ever marked out for someone getting a tag win on Raw before, but I'm really happy for Ryder. It's awesome to see his hard work paying off. That video package was pretty sweet as well.


Greatest video package ever. Grats on being the 1000th post in the offical zack ryder discussion thread! WWWYKI


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm so happy for Ryder. He has finally made it after 6 months of making these youtube videos. He shouldn't stop making them anytime soon though just because he is finally getting some t.v. time and a huge push. Ryder looked like a star in that video package, and I'm happy that Big-O made a couple appearances in the video package as well. I think the WWE has finally realized that Ryder can become a huge face in this company that can sell tons of merchandise and appeal to the kids as well. I'm praying that Creative doesn't screw up his push though, because he deserves it more right now than any young guy on the roster. He has paid his dues as well. He has been on the main roster since May of 2007. That's over 4 years of jobbing and putting people over.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

They should give him a show like pipers pit,highlight reel,etc.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

Had a smile on face through out the whole video package and that Ryder chant last night. I'm so happy he's finally getting a push. His had work and creativeness has payed off.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

BallinGid said:


> They should give him a show like pipers pit,highlight reel,etc.


that'd be awesome!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Just to add to the excitement a 'bit i've seen an article where the WWE are sort of suggesting that they may have an Internet title.

Wade Barrett/Zack Ryder feuding over the Internet title please


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I am with-holding judgement: WWE only held off on the Zack Ryder push so they could make the greatest 'Best of Z:TLIS montage' possible.

I'll just say it again, I'm so happy for him. So happy.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> I am with-holding judgement: WWE only held off on the Zack Ryder push so they could make the greatest 'Best of Z:TLIS montage' possible.
> 
> I'll just say it again, I'm so happy for him. So happy.


I know right? How can you hate on this? He's a young guy with a love for professional wrestling who worked his ass off to promote himself and get himself over, and it has finally paid off. Watching somebody fulfill a lifelong dream is amazing. We need more Zack Ryders in wrestling.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Internet title defended of Superstars and NXT would be cool
\


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Happy for Ryder. Always nice to see someone from Long Island make it.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

quality video package from RAW last night it even showed the clip of him trying to get over the fence :lmao epic


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I've been told @ColleenSheehy made the Zack Ryder video package from last night's Raw. THANK YOU SO MUCH"

There is literally no reason to dislike this guy. They basically just gutted the best bits from the show he's been making by himself (with the obvious help from Stanford, Big O, et al), and he still takes the time to find out who made the video package, and thank her.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> BROSKI SHADES coming soon to @WWEShop
> 
> 
> ...


Ryder Visor!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome to see him get so much focus last night. The guy so deserves it after essentially getting over by himself. Hopefully this is finally the start of a push for him.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Why isn't this thread stickied anymore?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not lying, I completely marked the fuck out last night for Ryder. It's so nice to see somebody FINALLY get rewarded for the work they put in. That video package was AMAZING and you could totally see how happy Ryder was, it was like Christmas or something. Man I am so happy for him, hopefully this means he'll get more time on TV.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, it was great. I mean, the match was nothing special but they gave him the pin and actually let Lawler brag about what a charismatic guy Zack is. He's entertaining to watch, good in the ring while not being spectacular but making every single little move good by selling great and performing well. I REALLY hope they let his charisma take more place in WWE and not just have him act as a generic annoying clown, as I was worried he would be when he became Long's assistant (some backstage whacko messing things up that is).

Great for Ryder, really think he deserves it and after seeing an older interview when both Cena and Miz praised him a lot, while HHH thought his fanbase was 2-3 people it's nice to see that they have finally realized what a sensation he is.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryder pins McGillicutty on RAW. If it were anyone else, meh. But I was sitting there like










the entire time. A clean pin on TV against someone like that could be seen as small fries, but I got so excited. The video montage was pretty much everything I wanted to happen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

That video package was great. It highlighted everything Zack Ryder has been working for so far.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never marked out so hard for so little before. Goddamn it felt good to see Ryder there.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Zack Ryder rocks


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Last night was a great night for the nWWWo, New Woo Woo Woo Order. I fucking hope this is the start of a strong push for Zack and that he's able to get over even more than he is now. Heel or face, doesn't matter even if he has to drop the broski gimmick, the guy has talent.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Not sure whats to be made of it, but just went to WWEShop and the Broski shirt isn't on there anymore. Hopefully they didn't discontinue them. Maybe they're just sold out? 

Here's his page. http://www.wweshop.com/category/ZackRyder


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Not sure whats to be made of it, but just went to WWEShop and the Broski shirt isn't on there anymore. Hopefully they didn't discontinue them. Maybe they're just sold out?
> 
> Here's his page. http://www.wweshop.com/category/ZackRyder


Or it could be a site error. They were selling them at Raw in Columbus last night.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

This is all we've been asking for, for 30 weeks we've not been shouting for him to be given the world title, we've not been shouting to put him in the main event, we've been shouting for him to win an actual match. Hope this is the start of things to come. WWWYKI.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

The video package was so well done, and the fact Zack thanked the woman who did it and told her about the great job she did, Shows how much class this guy has and he deserves this push! RYDER REVOLUTION!


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't read the Smackdown spoilers.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL that bad huh?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

#RyderOrRiotBump

Hopefully more Ryder to come


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Well look what I've just spotted on Twitter:










Nice one Broski's.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wonder if it started because of Ryder :lmao

If it did, then Ryder is really taking off. First, he was the #1 TT worldwide on monday night, and now this?

edit: nvm I just saw he has a contest on his twitter page

This is crazy lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Don't read the Smackdown spoilers.


Balls. Mustreadmustreadmustread


Agmaster said:


> LOL that bad huh?


No, not bad at all. He was on Smackdown  WWWYKI
edit: or should I say Zackdown


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Man, does anyone have more passion for the business than Zack Ryder? I don't think anyone has ever wanted to be on TV (and on the WWE for that matter) as badly as Ryder. It's great.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*#areyouseriousbro trending World-wide!!! hope one of my tweets gets into Z! TLIS this Week^^*


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao Zack Ryder tweeted to people to use the #areyouseriousbro hashtag and it became like the #1 trend on twitter earlier today...oh man that's hilarious and awesome at the same time.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

New episode out!






Love the cartoon-bit, laughed my ass off!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> Well look what I've just spotted on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wiz Khalifa is a broski.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

If he gets properly involved with the Situation it could be huge.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...where are all those guys calling Ryder a Jersey Shore ripoff?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ryder is awesome WWW YKI!!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I loved the mega-truth and optimus primo bit


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Mega-Truth


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Episode 30 was good, but not the best. Hey what happened to "Ask the Heel" with Ziggler? Darn I was looking forward to that!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

dynamite452 said:


> Episode 30 was good, but not the best. Hey what happened to "Ask the Heel" with Ziggler? Darn I was looking forward to that!


this


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WWWYKI !


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Episode 30 was good, but not the best. Hey what happened to "Ask the Heel" with Ziggler? Darn I was looking forward to that!


I wondered the same thing. Something must have come up, since Ziggler was taking questions for it on Wednesday.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

just watch SmackDown and his hair look so bad

not just on his forehead but on the back of the head as well


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

That's pretty bad, hopefully he gets a hair transplant or something


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Maybe with all that "Bro" talk he is slowly turning into Hulk Hogan and change his phrase to "Brother"

I smell a conspiracy.


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He has been balding since 2008.

You just noticed it too late.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Take care Spike your ohh wait..

Seriously though anything but cancer


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



dietjuice said:


> Take care Spike your ohh wait..
> 
> Seriously though anything but cancer


You do know losing your hair while you have cancer is caused by chemotherapy? In which case he wouldn't be wrestling.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Take care, rogaine your hair!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He needs to speak to Shane Warne.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

It is sad his character embraces fantastic hair, yet he has the worst hair ever. When he spikes it, it doesn't even look good. Robbie E's blow out > Zack Ryder's whatever you call it


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Let's hope he can fix that. It's part off his gimmick.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



BigPawr said:


> It is sad his character embraces fantastic hair, yet he has the worst hair ever. When he spikes it, it doesn't even look good. Robbie E's blow out > Zack Ryder's whatever you call it


There is never a time where a blowout is better than any other hairstyle. A mullet is better than a blowout.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

_Take care, spike your head ! _


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Aid180 said:


> Take care, rogaine your hair!




Bah, you got to it first.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Great way to get a more serious character, That way he can defeat the streak...Face it Punk/Rock marks ryder draws more money then anyone.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Just for Men.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Just for Men.


Isn't that just hair dye rather than helping hair grow?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He does well to save his money so I don't think It'll be a problem if he needs a procedure. 

Let's just hope it doesn't turn out like this:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Considering the "Spike Your Hair" thing is a pretty big part of his gimmick, he should probably invest in a hair transplant.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

BROSKI HEADBANDS.

WEAR THEM.

WWWYKI.


Camerawork can hide the back of his head good enough 

...maybe :lmao


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Its all the stress of him being nearly released thats why hes balding


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Yeah, you haven't noticed? Ryder is thinning on top, it happens. Why do you think he hangs out with Cena so much :lmao

I can see him going into the HOF in 25 years, going "Take care, spike your... oh, wait..."


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

OMG! That's life. Probably gonna happen to you to. Deal with it.



Aid180 said:


> Take care, rogaine your hair!


Take care, wax your glare.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Situation vs Ryder WM28 -> a sequel from Snookimania 27. That would be epic...

He now sells the glasses too... WWWYKI


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

it bothers me that he's losing his hair rapidly lol he's going to need to pull a chavo


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Situation vs Ryder WM28 -> a sequel from Snookimania 27. That would be epic...
> 
> He now sells the glasses too... WWWYKI


I'd rather see Ryder kick the shit out of Ronnie and empty his Ron Ron Juice.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

To quote Tommy Dreamer's twitter:

*Take care, Rogaine your hair.*


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

BROGAINE!

Customer: But, what do you do with your hair after you apply it?

Zack Ryder: Woo woo woo... you grow it!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Side effects from taking care, and spiking your hair too much.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Its all the stress of him being nearly released thats why hes balding


That's it.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

is this thread serious bro?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

LOL he's been going bald for awhile now. Poor kid...his whole catchphrase revolves around hair and soon he'll have none.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He probably pulled his hair out waiting for some television time.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Best part of this thread was when I saw the banner ad and it read "stop hair loss now!".


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Ryder was really good on Zackdown. Long-ish promo, the crowd said his catchphrases along with him and he even went down fighting against Mark Henry. 

Future's looking so bright he got's ta wear shades. WWWYKI


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> Ryder was really good on Zackdown. Long-ish promo, the crowd said his catchphrases along with him and he even went down fighting against Mark Henry.
> 
> Future's looking so bright he got's ta wear shades. WWWYKI


Ye good to see him get a punches in on Henry before he got squashed.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Too much gel!


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He really should have started a treatment years ago... Poor Zack


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



reyfan said:


> Best part of this thread was when I saw the banner ad and it read "stop hair loss now!".


Yeah I just saw that ad 2. LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

He didn't take care of his hair.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

I don't know if I should laugh or face palm at this thread.
3 pages on Zack Ryder bald spots. Something that he cannot control due to genetics gets 3 pages?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

he needs to rock his arn anderson


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Get him so biotin and call Bosley. Can't spike your hair if you have none.


----------



## ANTI_CENA (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

he needs to regrow his hair like all older superstars to show there not balding

eg taker hbk hhh 

TAKE CARE SPIKE YOUR 1 HAIR


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryders attempt to fight Henry was awesome, instead of being a victim without doing anything he tried his luck.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Take care, comb over your hair.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

This hasn't got much to do with Ryder, but Hawkins and Reks came out to Ryder and Hawkins old music on Superstars this last week. 






I really like that track.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> This hasn't got much to do with Ryder, but Hawkins and Reks came out to Ryder and Hawkins old music on Superstars this last week.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that track.


Great track, and I've gotta say a pretty good match. Reks and Hawkins definitely's got something going on there, and the other two weren't that bad.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That team up finisher looked hot. Smart of them to use it in their first match.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Hopefully Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks appearance and win on Superstars is them picking up momentum and going onto bigger things. Both have been patient and both have showed signs of talent, I really think WWE need to do something with the two of them in the near future. On another note Titus O'Neill looks absolutely stupid when he barks like a dog, I hope he doesn't get pushed for having the classic musclehead look and not a shade of charisma or personality.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

What's that attire Hawkins wears? Representing his Party starter persona or what? Would look great for the Major Broskis tag team...


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

WWE’s website has a new tongue-in-cheek article up with Zack Ryder, talking about his Internet Title.



> - Ryder, who says he won’t defend the title and when he brought it out in Australia against Promo that was a non-title match, said the following about why he has a connection with the WWE Universe:
> “I think I have a connection with the WWE Universe because I am a fan at heart. I know what WWE fans want because I am still one, myself. This is the only thing I ever wanted in my entire life. It wasn’t like ‘let me try this WWE thing.’ I set up my life for this and I think the WWE Universe can sense that. They can also feel that I’m just a kid who wants to live my dream.”
> Ryder also compared his Internet Title to other belts in WWE history.
> “It’s almost like when “Stone Cold” had the Smoking Skull Championship or when John Cena took the WWE Championship and created the title that spun around. But this title is for the Zack Pack, it’s for the Broskis. Like The Rock calls himself The People’s Champion, I’m The Broskis’ Champion. That’s what went into designing the championship.”


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryder is doing well for himself.

Unfortunately for some reason his shirt has been pulled...
To popular maybe?

#WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ZackRyder *Zack Ryder*
BROSKI 5:16 SAYS I JUST SPIKED MY HAIR


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> WWE’s website has a new tongue-in-cheek article up with Zack Ryder, talking about his Internet Title.


Well spoken there. I totally agree about himself actually being a fan, you can sense that somehow. He's so eagre to participate and he shows that it's his dream. If he would win the IC title, I BET it would be a very emotional moment, and would definitely bring back some of the status and desirability around that title. Or the US title of course.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Goldberg=G.O.A.T said:


> WWE’s website has a new tongue-in-cheek article up with Zack Ryder, talking about his Internet Title.
> 
> 
> > - Ryder, who says he won’t defend the title and when he brought it out in Australia against Promo that was a non-title match, said the following about why he has a connection with the WWE Universe:
> ...


God bless Zack Ryder


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ryder was at RAW, just on WWE.com with Ricardo:

http://vids.wwe.com/13261/wwecom-exclusive-zack-ryder-tend


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So today we witness Ryder going over McIntyre on Superstars, and a new Z!TLIS episode. Feel bad for TNA ratings


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Ryder was at RAW, just on WWE.com with Ricardo:
> 
> http://vids.wwe.com/13261/wwecom-exclusive-zack-ryder-tend


AWESOME! Hope we get to see more of that from Ryder, now when he's getting over it's time for him to start messing with people. Love it!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

What a bizarre video


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

ZIGGLER! :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Episode #31

Ziggler - check
Big O - check
Zacks dad - check
Dr. Scott Stanford - check

Awesome, not only Z!TLIS started the Ryder Revolution, now it shows that Dolph also is a goldmine. Ditch Vickie, and give the man a mic and some air time...

#Heel


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

-Extra- said:


> #RyderOrRiotBump


I dug it out 12 pages back lol

keeping the ryder revolution alive


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hashtag HEEL! Ziggler digging deep.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Remeber gus, take care of your hair!

Joking aside I feel pretty bad for him. It seems like a lot of you arent aware of male pattern baldness. Its absolutly devistating, especially for a young guy in his 20s. I can't imagine how hard it must be to be going bald when its a part of his character!


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

-.- Im going to go bald too D:


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



CP Munk said:


> -.- Im going to go bald too D:


I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure I will bald in my 20's . Thats why I can really sympathise with Zack. Its only a matter of time before the general public notices this and a Heel pokes fun at it.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



sylentknyte said:


> I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure I will bald in my 20's . Thats why I can really sympathise with Zack. Its only a matter of time before the general public notices this and a Heel pokes fun at it.


Lol oh well. We'll live. Zack can just give em a ruff ryder.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



CP Munk said:


> Lol oh well. We'll live. Zack can just give em a ruff ryder.


Well he can change it to "Take care , shave your head"


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Brawling_Maniac said:


> Well he can change it to "Take care , shave your head"


ROFL!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

"A-Ry see you this Sunday at Night of Champions, bring that years worth of experience too" :lmao


Also....BIG O IS TRAINING  VINCE MUST WILL SIGN HIM....HE LOVES HIS MUSCLE FREAKS.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Vince Mcmahon:

" Hey Zack, if you lose your hair you can take care in your future endeavors".


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



sylentknyte said:


> Vince Mcmahon:
> 
> " Hey Zack, if you lose your hair you can take care in your future endeavors".


That will never happen because Vince would have to notice that Ryder exists to future endeavor him.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Harriston said:


> BROGAINE!
> 
> Customer: But, what do you do with your hair after you apply it?
> 
> Zack Ryder: Woo woo woo... you grow it!



This is hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

And your point is? Zack's going bald and Randy Orton is going grey, its called aging fellas


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Sucks. But it happens. I'm sure I will be bald at some point as well. All in genetics.Happened to my dad,grandfather and uncle. I'm next I'm sure. WOO WOO WOO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Tends to happen when you have thin hair from an early age. I was lucky to have pretty thick hair so I'm likely good to go for a while.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

my grandpa (88) and my dad (59) are not bald yet!

I'm 27, not balding but going gray.... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

i'm balding but i'm delusional about it

i haven't cut my hair in 3 years, only trimming it ... i'm afraid to get a buzzcut because what i see might make me go crazy and for a 22 year old, that ain't going to happen.

let me be successful, then let me go bald.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

they could make a funny storyline out of it like they did with Kurt Angle


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Another solid ep. Also, Ziggler's part was great. He really needs to get more mic time on TV.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

From 5:20 in the video


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Id love it if this video was 2 mins longer, he even has warriors theme music :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Bring that whole year of experience" 

:lmao

Ziggler is the best. Oh my.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

3:32 made me laugh.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Id love it if this video was 2 mins longer, he even has warriors theme music :lmao


The Ultimate Broski's Running Splash


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump
The Big O introduced in the NYWC video around 8:00 mark.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"We Want Ryder" chants during the Cody/Ted match

WOO WOO WOO!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackRyder 
*THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!!!* 
_8 hours ago_


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

The Internet Championship is so prestigious that Night Of Champions wasn't worthy of its presence. It would have overshadowed all the other titles


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Were there seriously We Want Ryder chants? Holy shit! Can someone send a link?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CrystalFissure said:


> Were there seriously We Want Ryder chants? Holy shit! Can someone send a link?


Yeah, but you can't here shit as the announcers were talking without a break, and the crowd volume was low overall through the whole show

http://tv.tellytv.info/dm.php?code=k5ompA8VKWGFIQ2pdoz

around the first couple minutes of Cody - Ted match when Cody goes to crowd and yells "Shut up and watch the match!"


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Ryder Revolution!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder future U.S champ?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

There were more "We Want Ryder" chants than there were chants for anybody else last night. It was surreal. The same thing basically happened in Columbus. 
Brohio, indeed.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I just saw last weeks vid and it's a shame they don't let Dolph go off on the mic in the ring like that. He's pretty good.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack Ryder is WOO WOO Wolverine!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Episode 32 is fan-fucking-tastic!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great episode, liked the little mobile clip of the superstars throwing R-Truth and Miz out of the building.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow...his tag belt looks better than the current ones. Great episode.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder likes playing with himself


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Another awesome episode. (Y)


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

hah that was great. Love the chaos in the video of Miz and Truth being thrown out


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

"What should I wear?"

"Broski T-Shirt, Broski T-Shirt, Broski T-Shirt, Broski T-Shirt"

I lost it there lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

how can you hate this guy.
Might be cheesy,corny whatever but he loves what he does and is pretty damn entertaining.

Great episode


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome episode. I can't get over the getup at the end there.. in the Wolverine costume with the Broski T-shirt, headband, sunglasses, and championship. Zack is too much


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> how can you hate this guy.
> Might be cheesy,corny whatever but he loves what he does and is pretty damn entertaining.
> 
> Great episode


This x a million.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Zack Ryder is funny and entertaining period!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder > Life


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

One of the best episodes yet. Regal and Jackman are legends!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder & Hugh Zackman were part of Raw Rebound on ZackDown last night. Awesome. WWWYKI!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump

*Zack Ryder*
Don't be fooled by the merch that I got...I'm still I'm still BROSKI from the block!


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope he has a match tonight on RAW ^.^ One that he wins xP


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice epiosde. The guy started with big O as only guest and now he as Hugh jackman in his show. great job zack, you're the best!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#IfYouCantHandleTheHeatThenGetOutOfMyOZONEbump


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> #IfYouCantHandleTheHeatThenGetOutOfMyOZONEbump


Haha, that's awesome. He's really pumped up!

How old is he, anyway?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

have no idea

http://big-ozone.com/


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL @ Optimus Primo


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Ask The Heel is the funniest thing on the his YouTube show recently


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder owns the WWE.
2 matches in a night. WWWYKI

from Twitter
*ZackRyder
Everybody got a push...I did it without one #RyderRevolution
*


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
ZACKTASTIC VIDEO! “@SportsRevTV: Watch our new video dedicated to the Evolution of #RyderRevolution with @ZackRyder youtu.be/7G3qS4u5JbM?hd…”






great video really shows how he was nowhere, the Triple H smartass line "3 or 4 fans" to HHH himself going with "Woo Woo Woo You Know it"

#RyderRevolution


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Another great one


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

God I hope Ziggler gets to the main event someday

I cant decide who I like more Dolph, Zack, or the BIG O too hard to choose

Great video woo woo woo you know it


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

Zigglers promo work has become amazing


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought this ep was better than some of the recent ones. Lol'd at the Tweet it song. Though it is a bit sad that we don't see Stanford more in these anymore. Glad Ziggler was back.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Tweet It. :lmao


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ziggler is the man. Ask The Heel has become the best segment on the show.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> God I hope Ziggler gets to the main event someday
> 
> *I cant decide who I like more Dolph, Zack, or the BIG O too hard to choose*
> 
> Great video woo woo woo you know it


Same here. 

Amazing episode. I hope we get zack's dad at least one more time before Zack ends the show. Otherwise no complaints whatsoever.

#LastThursdayNight


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Will it kill his momentum when he ends the show? As much as I like him, I don't really think he's good enough to just get it done on TV like most guys. Let's be honest here, nobody that cheers for Ryder cheers because they like what he does on TV.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder's getting pretty popular on television. His television work has been entertaining anyway. He just wasn't getting an opportunity until recently. 
I agree that ending the show too soon would be a bad idea, but it doesn't sound like he's doing that. He just admitted that it wasn't going to happen forever. 
Ryder wanted an opportunity and it appears that he's getting one. Therefore, Z! was a success. Whatever happens from here on out is likely going to fall on Ryder. That's all anyone can hope for in his situation.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*#HEEL*


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Big O definitely has ADD or something. Ziggler already outshines Ryder every episode.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ziggler FTW.



> “@ZackRyder: Episode 33 of Z! True Long Island Story http://www.YouTube.com/longislandicedz -1 good part, the rest sucks! #NoOffense


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott Standford has more personality and charisma than a lot of people its a shame they dont have him as Ryder's manager that would be a great way to use him sdince most announcers get used in angles too


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Zigglers part in episode 33 was awesome :lmao


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ziggler's promo work is on point. He just needs to translate that to the WWE.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Scott Standford has more personality and charisma than a lot of people its a shame they dont have him as Ryder's manager that would be a great way to use him sdince most announcers get used in angles too


Ryder probably doesn't need a manager, because he also has more personality and charisma than a lot of people. But a guy like Morrison (a play on Zack's dad) or such would appreciate his help. 
Maybe because Scott has a "real" job as TV sports anchor he can't be involved more than on Monday night tapings of Superstars and and occasional backstage interview during Raw?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler really killed it in the last video. I just he came off that way on TV. 

"I'm so sick you'll catch the flu!"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

WWE really starts to understand Zack Ryder: this ad really captures the spirit of the Long Island Iced Z http://vids.wwe.com/13487/wwe-magazine-breaks-down-the-ryd


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Why wasn't Ryder on the real Raw?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Gonna be an awesome Z!TLIS this week lol


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Just for anyone in the Zack Pack not on Twitter:

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
WWE & Long Island Iced Z return to LI's Nassau Coliseum on December 17th. Pre-sale starts this Wed on ticketmaster.com. Code is WWERYDER
19 hours ago


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

They should make him US Champion that night.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> Just for anyone in the Zack Pack not on Twitter:
> 
> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> WWE & Long Island Iced Z return to LI's Nassau Coliseum on December 17th. Pre-sale starts this Wed on ticketmaster.com. Code is WWERYDER
> 19 hours ago


I created a thread for the news 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/577690-raw-december-17th-long-island.html


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"I’ve moved out of my parents’ house. Yeah, I have an apartment… With my ex-girlfriend.
She’s moving out, though.
I love her, though.
If you’re out there… I love you."
*— Zack Ryder - AOW 52 *


----------



## Impure (Oct 5, 2011)

NatP said:


> Haha, that's awesome. He's really pumped up!
> 
> How old is he, anyway?


Lol, he is 25 from Bellmore, LI.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve Austin is a broski!!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

also...

Steve Austin
| steveaustinBSR

Wow what a day....a tshirt and a BLL coaster from @ZackRyder


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

strange episode...nobody cares that Chiappetta (spelling?) was attacked


----------



## Sin Cara (Oct 6, 2011)

Rough Ryder wins. Hah, he's been on a winning streak cause of that Move maker, whats his face. Real Steel dude.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder how his dad feels about Jomo as jobber?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ziggles is taking out the Zack Pack. HE MUST BE STOPPED! AVENGE CHIAPETTA ZACK!!


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

ZIGGLER IS A FUCKING BEAST! #WIN



HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Will it kill his momentum when he ends the show? As much as I like him, I don't really think he's good enough to just get it done on TV like most guys. Let's be honest here, nobody that cheers for Ryder cheers because they like what he does on TV.


While I completely agree with you, he created the show because he wasn't getting any opportunities. If they give this guy REAL mic opportunities to let his character shine, he'll essentially be doing the show but on a larger scale.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ziggler. :lmao

Cena too. :lmao


----------



## Jack Spade (Feb 16, 2008)

That's one of the great things about Z!TLIS: the way it features other performers. Now he has a solid story going on as part of the American Perfection/the Lawsuit, but a few weeks ago, Zack Ryder's show was the only way to Dolph Ziggler show more of his talking abilities. I like to think that it influenced the powers-that-be to give him more space.

Also, congratulations to Zack's dad to make some sence out of JoMo's new slogan.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

#HEEL


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I love Ziggler.

Was just in stitches reading one of his tweets in reply to Ryder.

HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler
“@ZackRyderz: @ZackRyder can beat @HEELZiggler any day of the week & twice on Sunday" - YOU WILL NEVER WORK ON SUNDAY #PPV


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The return of Zack's Dad!!! Awesome episode, as usual.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*HASHTAG HEEL.*


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

What an awesome episode! And the ending... Holy shit, it looks like he has a story to it, or something. Seriously, the whole "cast" is awesome. What an amazing show. One guy can be more creative then an entire group of people (Creative Team).

Well done Ryder.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Steve Austin is a broski!!!


That is awesome, and a great episode love the continuation of the feud with Ziggler on it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd go as far to say it is the best episode yet, since it has more of a story to it


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

chiapetta got got by the conspiracy


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

loved the episode this week; the continuation of the feud with Ziggler, Zacks dad and Stone Cold all great stuff


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing episode

Zack's Dad, Ziggler = :lmao :lmao :lmao

One of my favourite episodes so far.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Great episode, loved Zack's dad taking Ryder's lunch lol. I like how they're keeping the TV storyline going on the show, poor Chiappetta.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Chiappetta can be happy that he's a part of the conspiracy storyline and got hit in the head. Imagine if he was a part of the anal bleading story.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Loved Zack's dad "We are gonna eat your lunch"


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

They need to make a new shirt with the slogan, Broski 3:16 Said i just spiked my hair ;D Id buy it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CP Munk said:


> They need to make a new shirt with the slogan, Broski 3:16 Said i just spiked my hair ;D Id buy it.


Expect Broski 3:16 signs all over Raw on Monday


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the new direction of the show with it being more story-based.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


>


Tell Brazzers I don't get into bed for less than $10,000...


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

What a silly name that guy has.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

First WWE won't put Ryder on tv, so he goes on Youtube and gets mega over. Now WWE won't capitalize on his feud with Ziggler, so they do it on Youtube, and by God it's more entertaining than any storyline on television. WHEN WILL THEY LEARN.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Uh, wow, the Big O can cut a promo!!! Holy hell. Sign that guy now. He can bring the energy through the lens more than half of the rosters. He has the intensity and the look; I wonder if he can wrestle. Well, that doesn't really matter: see Otunga.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Hell yes, that episode was awesome. Plot development, and development that would work on RAW with Ryder and Ziggler.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Shit man, the Z True Long Island Story is seriously evolving. When they were doing the Ziggler segment I felt like I was watching a legit TV production. 

Zack Ryder alone puts WWE creative's efforts to shame :lmao


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Shit man, the Z True Long Island Story is seriously evolving. When they were doing the Ziggler segment I felt like I was watching a legit TV production.
> 
> Zack Ryder alone puts WWE creative's efforts to shame :lmao


Completely this. Seriously, I am more into this feud with Ryder, Chia and Ziggler than some things on RAW. This fued needs to be on RAW more.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mike Hauncho said:


> Uh, wow, the Big O can cut a promo!!! Holy hell. Sign that guy now. He can bring the energy through the lens more than half of the rosters. He has the intensity and the look; I wonder if he can wrestle. Well, that doesn't really matter: see Otunga.


There's no way that he would pass drug tests.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> There's no way that he would pass drug tests.


Soo, what. He's so talented he would be excuesed.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

These 5 minutes were more entertaining than Raw on Monday

#YoureDeadAndYouKnowIt


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Such a great episode, that Ziggler line had my in stiches.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

btw. SPOILER ALERT

on todays ZackDown episode Ryder first knocks Ziggler out of the 40man battle royal, then later beats him in a tag match. 
#4inarow


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I just died when Ziggler came out with that Brazzers line.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

new opening for Oh Radio theme
6:20


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump






#BigOorBust


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler we comin for u broski!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm Broski of the week yes!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Episode 36 was awesome. I love it how it's all building to something. Makes me really happy that I watched the show since episode 3.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> First WWE won't put Ryder on tv, so he goes on Youtube and gets mega over. Now WWE won't capitalize on his feud with Ziggler, so they do it on Youtube, and by God it's more entertaining than any storyline on television. WHEN WILL THEY LEARN.


They won't, unless they think of it themselves.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm thinking we're gonna get Russo swerved by Ryder and it's going to turn out to be The Big O under the mask. 

:lmao @ Chiappetta


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it's going to be Primo or someone under the mask, someone who used to be on the show quite a bit and now we never see. 

I can finally say I'm Broski of the Week, woot.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderRevolution

Nice how he waited for Friday night ZackDown, to be able to mention the Title match on Z!TLIS.
Great episode as usual.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't believe how quickly he beat Jack Swagger on RAW. A year ago, Zack would've jobbed to Swagger.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> new opening for Oh Radio theme
> 6:20


Did you notice at 6:35 when they display the SMACKDOWN name and Zack Ryders name, above the Smackdown logo is Zack Ryder 'hair'


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats to all Broskis of the week!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

TexasTornado said:


> Did you notice at 6:35 when they display the SMACKDOWN name and Zack Ryders name, above the Smackdown logo is Zack Ryder 'hair'


Actually I never noticed that, nice catch! Good episode of Z TLIS. Man I love this guy, he's a super fan of this business and when he wasn't getting an opportunity, he went out and created an opportunity for himself. I'm not saying push Zack Ryder to the moon but I hope he really makes it big in WWE one day.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack w/ Princess Leia and some guy with a glass jaw...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

How would you feel if it was Jomo?


RockCity™ said:


> I'm thinking we're gonna get Russo swerved by Ryder and it's going to turn out to be The Big O under the mask.
> 
> :lmao @ Chiappetta


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

If the masked attacker turns out to be Morrison, that will continue the Z!TLIS curse, which means he will join Melina and Masters on the employment list, and make the show even more infamous. And also Zack's dad will probably kill himself, and we might see a JoMo vs Ryder "custody" match, watch out Eddie & Rey custody battle, this would make YouTube explode.


----------



## MKWrestlingBlog (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

actually my cousin went to high school with him and when she saw him on TV the other day she said WOW he looks so different. When I asked why she said because he was going through Chemo when they were in school. So that's why his hair is thin assclowns


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



MKWrestlingBlog said:


> actually my cousin went to high school with him and when she saw him on TV the other day she said WOW he looks so different. When I asked why she said because he was going through Chemo when they were in school. So that's why his hair is thin assclowns


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

I am 25 and I am going bald, hey it happens. Don't need to be ill to lose it, sure shaving his head won't harm him in the long run anyway.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



MKWrestlingBlog said:


> actually my cousin went to high school with him and when she saw him on TV the other day she said WOW he looks so different. When I asked why she said because he was going through Chemo when they were in school. So that's why his hair is thin assclowns


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Its probably from roids. Roids speed up the baldness process


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

maybe spiking your hair is not the best way to take care of it


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

I actually kinda feel bad for him. It must suck to know that you're gonna lose your hair. Sure, some people can pull it of, but some would look just ridiculous bald. Going bald is one of my main concerns for the future. I have the same hairstyle Punk had before Rey shaved it, I'd be devastated if I'd go bold in like 10 years or so.  Luckily, I have pretty tick hair and my dad didn't lose his hair, so I may be lucky.

Could someone find and post a pic of the back of Ryder's head? I never manage to take a good look at his bald spot during his matches.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Take care, comb over your hair.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

yep going bald is not easy for someone, man or woman im sure.
my buddy started losing his in early 20's and ive always had thin hair 
and its always been a concern for me. 
but there are far worse things to be afflicted with so i try to remember that, its purely aesthetic. 
but im not sure i think baldness is inherited through the mothers side.
i wish i had my dads hair, the guy is near mid 60's and has hair like an 18 year old, hardly has gone gray too,
but yeah with a gimmick like Zack's it cant be great for him.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Isn't balding one of the effects of taking steroids?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you, Broski!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#RyderOrRiotBump

Chiappetta is in the December issue of WWE Magazine... 
:lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I can't wait until the next ZTLIS to see what goes on next with this awesome story line he has going on


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!

ZTLIS Blocked by WWE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkI8c6sJ2uc


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

dynamite452 said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!
> 
> ZTLIS Blocked by WWE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkI8c6sJ2uc


I know, right?! That's some bullshit!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> *WWE has blocked this week's Episode of Z! True Long Island Story...grrrrrreat*
> 35 minutes ago


Must've included bits of his PPV match.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Vince McMahon is a megalomaniacal POS.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Was looking forward to this.. wth.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

As said its likely he included video of his PPV match, so it was blocked, if this is true no one up high would know, just the person who's employed to sit in a room and complain to YouTube about copyright.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

So did anyone actually get to watch it before it was blocked?


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

It probably wasn't blocked by WWE itself. The WWE submits their PPVs to Youtube's anti-pirating software that blocks people from posting things illegally. Ryder probably just had a clip from the latest PPV in there that the software caught and blocked.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Zack just tweeted: "RE-editing/RE-uploading Episode 37...hopefully it doesn't get blocked this time"


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

hopefully we will finally find out who is the masked attacker?? my bet is that its Curt Hawkins


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aww sonofabitch...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

STANDFORD HEEL TURN :O


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Stanford heel turn wtf


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaaaaw son of a bitch!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Once again Ziggler made the show.

MASSIVE LOL at the Ghostbusters segment.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Ziggler epicness and Stanford heel turn! :O AND, Ghostbusters segment. :lmao

:lmao Ryder doesn't sound like he likes the new Broski Scarf. :lmao


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Stanford turn heel lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwhh SON OF A BITCH !


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

IT WAAS MEEEEEEE... I fucking lost it lol


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd laugh if Stanford started being heel on Superstars commentary.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Didn't see that heel turn coming... wonder what's next?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Another great episode. I love the continuing narrative of the show; it makes it feel real important.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Scott Stanford is now the best heel in the world!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

ROFLMAO Stanford turned heel! :lmao

I wish Ziggler had the same tone when doing promos on Raw, pretty good segment from him.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Zack w/ Princess Leia and some guy with a glass jaw...


Ziggler was rocking the troll face in this pic :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Didn't see that 1 coming why did u do it Stanford? Why!?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

He's gonna regret that Stay Puft scene once he sees the photoshopped pictures!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why did Leia dump Zack Ryder ??


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

His traveling schedule most likely. Relationships are hard work when you're on the road up to 6 days a week.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ziggler looks like Quagmire there a little


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at people who thought the WWE went out of their way to block a Zack Ryder video.. clueless


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Scott Stanford for Ziggler's manager. That would be awesome. Of course, his pairing with Vickie and Swagger isn't too bad right now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

IT WAS ME RYDER, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG RYDER!

HEELStanford.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Didn't see that 1 coming why did u do it Stanford? Why!?!


He did it for the Heel. He did it for the people.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Didn't see that 1 coming why did u do it Stanford? Why!?!


He did it for The Rock... to be partnered with John Cena at Survivor Series


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

STANFORD HEEL TURN


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

RockCity™ said:


> to be The Big O under the mask.


*WRONG!*


Mike` said:


> I think it's going to be Primo


*WRONG!*



Agmaster said:


> if it was Jomo


*WRONG!*



-Extra- said:


> If the masked attacker turns out to be Morrison!


*WRONG!*


Zack Ryder creative mind > WWE's Creative team

At least he got surprises left unlike some shows :lmao

How awesome episode...


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

I really like the way we're following The Big O's progression. That powerbomb was sweeet


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"...Yeah, they really make this."

:lmao They are REALLY milking the Ryder cow for all its worth. That _is_ a pretty badass scarf though.

:lmao :lmao :lmao Stanford heel turn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Broski, with 2 dates this week ... :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Zack Ryder's Halloween costume.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

You've got a broski in me..


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBbQ61t-T0M


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryder's match with Ziggler on RAW was excellent. The crowd was very into the match. Also, during Swagger vs Santino there were "We Want Ryder" chants! How awesome is that!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

We want Ryder woo woo woo We want Ryder woo woo woo...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

A clean, 20 minute Ryder vs. Ziggler match at SS for the title in NYC would easily win MOTN.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Mikecala98 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBbQ61t-T0M


Wait, Broski is that you? You reached the semi-God status in my eyes...


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Wait, Broski is that you? You reached the semi-God status in my eyes...


Yes, myself and a couple friends destroying NYC on Halloween.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao great episode

stanford ftw


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So Ryder must be a Russo fan giving that lame swerve.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

SWERVE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Was a really poor swerve lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

My episode was better. Still want one of those #HEEL hoodies though.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stanford's evil twin brother? I knew it all along. Love the eyepatch and drawn on beard to make him look more evil.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

If they ever fire him or he has to retire as wrestler, WWE has just found the future Head of Creative...


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> My episode was *crap*. Still want one of those #HEEL hoodies though.


Fixed.


And whatever, wanabee.
Swagger jacker.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Samuray said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> And whatever, wanabee.
> Swagger jacker.


Says he who "swagger jacked" swagger jacker from Jersey Shore of all places.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Wish the WWE would really give Ryder the US title match in MSG @SS. After he won w/Hawkins the Tag Titles in Nassau Coliseum (they were cheered even though they were heels), a win in MSG would really skyrocket his career.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Mikecala98 said:


> Says he who "swagger jacked" swagger jacker from Jersey Shore of all places.


The term "swagger jacker" has been around since way before Jersey Shore, my dude


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Ever hear of "planking"? Well now there's "RYDERING"! Tweet me pictures of you throwing up the LI hand signal in the most random places!

first retweet
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/222/marca750c.jpg


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Mikecala98 said:


> Says he who "swagger jacked" swagger jacker from Jersey Shore of all places.







Cam'ron - Swagger Jacker (2007)

Jersey Shore (2009-)

(Y)


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it just me or has Zack Ryders last couple of episodes been pretty bad? I mean don't get me wrong, I can't even imagine how hard it would be to come up with a new episode every week but lately they haven't been funny at all. That's just one guys opinion though.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Destroyer said:


> Is it just me or has Zack Ryders last couple of episodes been pretty bad? I mean don't get me wrong, I can't even imagine how hard it would be to come up with a new episode every week but lately they haven't been funny at all. That's just one guys opinion though.


They have been. And they have been late to upload with two of them being on Fridays. I think he is busy with other things....like wrestling in matches.


----------



## QuasarQuinn (Nov 5, 2011)

WHOO-WHOO U KNOW IT!!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If episode quality of his online show suffers because he's actually getting involved with things on TV for his career, so be it. It's great to see him fulfilling his dream after the frustration that was evident from his early episodes.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

LMAO Scott's heel twin brother is on twitter too

@HeelStanford (Rot Stanford)


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Question for you guys. So Ryders youtube how gets about 150K views each video.. just estimating.. 
So on Raw, he is getting MAD chants "we want ryder woo woo woo"...
So, obviously not every WWE fan watches his show... so is his character getting over on its own on WWE tv without fans of his show?
If so, why? Do casual fans/kids just like his character?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

TexasTornado said:


> Question for you guys. So Ryders youtube how gets about 150K views each video.. just estimating..
> So on Raw, he is getting MAD chants "we want ryder woo woo woo"...
> So, obviously not every WWE fan watches his show... so is his character getting over on its own on WWE tv without fans of his show?
> If so, why? Do casual fans/kids just like his character?



Well if i hadnt seen the youtube show. I'd just think of him as cena's goofy fun sidekick. So you have the older crowd cheering him for his youtube show/effort and the little kids cos he's friends with cena. WIN WIN.

Fairplay to cena for helping him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryder's easy for fans to get behind because he's having fun out there AND he actually has personality/character. A lot of the WWE's faces don't right now. 
Catchphrases, signature moves/spots, and audience pandering also help faces get over. Ryder clearly understands that and does it better than most.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone think were back in a gimmick era?

Seems people get more over with a crowd if they have a gimmick these days.

For example Compare, Mason Ryan who no one cares about too Zack Ryder.

Personally i love gimmicks, we need more. Wrestlers are mostly boring without them. You can only really pull off being yourself if your in ring ability is amazing.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Was just watching SportsCenter and they were showing highlights and a hockey player with the last night Ryder scored a goal. Then the ESPN guy did a "Woo woo woo" haha epic.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

WOO, WOO, WOO... I KNOW IT


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TexasTornado said:


> Question for you guys. So Ryders youtube how gets about 150K views each video.. just estimating..
> So on Raw, he is getting MAD chants "we want ryder woo woo woo"...
> So, obviously not every WWE fan watches his show... so is his character getting over on its own on WWE tv without fans of his show?
> If so, why? Do casual fans/kids just like his character?


I think he's just damn infectious. My little brother is five, so clearly isn't watching his show, and a week after they re-introduced him and put him back on TV, he was singing his theme song, saying his catchphrases and all that. Even if you don't watch the show, he's just so easy to get into and so memorable.

But as far as him getting "We Want Ryder chants" before they even put him on TV again, I think it's weird. Although I do think it could be a case of a number of people in the audience that _do_ start chants and stuff and everybody else joins in.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

The beginning of Ryder's rise:


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

actually this was real first time fans responded to him a in a face way
obviously the fact that it was in LI helped a lot
WWE Superstars 16 June 2011 -> Birth of #RyderRevolution






also quality video that covers the whole Z!TLIS thing


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Epsode 39
JoMo's promo skills at finest :lmao


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Epsode 39
> JoMo's promo skills at finest :lmao


I almost disliked this video because of John Morrision...Thankfully it also included a Ziggler Promo, otherwise I couldn't have been made responsible for my actions.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

Lmao the pic of Cena.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Ziggler promo and Cena picture were incredible.

And for fuck's sake.. I thought Morrison was bad due to nerves in front of a large live audience, or I was at least giving him the benefit of the doubt in terms of his terrible in-ring promos. But my god, his segment in this episode was brutal to watch.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph trolling Ryder with Princess Leia...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

adrian_zombo said:


> The Ziggler promo and Cena picture were incredible.
> 
> And for fuck's sake.. I thought Morrison was bad due to nerves in front of a large live audience, or I was at least giving him the benefit of the doubt in terms of his terrible in-ring promos. But my god, his segment in this episode was brutal to watch.


He obviously couldn't keep his cool in front of camera with the information that 150k+ people watch every episode of Z!TLIS in back of his mind...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

-Extra- said:


>


Now we know where Darren Young's original hairstyle went....


----------



## andycarroll (Mar 11, 2011)

Keiran Lee on ZTLIS!Are you serious bro?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Woah, Ryder was over as fuck in the UK.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well morrsion just lost a fan
what the fuck was that


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Jessica Jaymes a broskette...
http://www.twitvid.com/VEFIA


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Jessica Jaymes a broskette...
> http://www.twitvid.com/VEFIA


I wish I knew who she was before I googled her whilst at work.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

So let me get this straight.

Ryder who has been over as fuck these past few months can get a match on Monday Night Raw and now isn't in a match at Survivor Series. Are you serious bro?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG have you seen all the merchandise on wwe.com

http://www.wweshop.com/category/ZackRyder

broski slippers, bags, iphone cases, clock, signs, wigs, posters and glasses wow


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is the saddest thing I've ever seen. A hundred and thirty pages for a glorified jobber?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't post here if you don't wanna deal with it. :hb


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Geez, $20 for a pair of plastic sunglasses?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Theproof said:


> This is the saddest thing I've ever seen. A hundred and thirty pages for a glorified jobber?


Don't hate...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Theproof said:


> This is the saddest thing I've ever seen. A hundred and thirty pages for a glorified jobber?


*"If you can't handle the heat, then get out of the my O-Zone"*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Only just watched Episode 39. My love for Ziggler ever grows.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find episode 37? It got taken down by youtube


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find episode 37? It got taken down by youtube


It works for me...


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Just seen Episode 39, Ziggler made up for how awful Morrison was.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler v Morrison is official.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Ziggler v Morrison is official.












Off to Connecticut, BRB


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Ziggler v Morrison is official.












Fuck the WWE


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?! I hate Morrison.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Ziggler v Morrison is official.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Morrison? How did he get involved? It just proves how the WWE likes messing with Ryder. Even after all his new merchandise, he still gets the shaft.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Kazz said:


>


Poor Broski...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I bet Ryder would have gotten the loudest pop of night if he was on the card...too bad

I hope he at least gets to make some sort of cameo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a ploy so when WWE fires Jomo, noone has his back. Grimey move, just give the kid his title on a PPV.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Triple threat for US title with Scott Stanford in Ryder's corner, Vicky in Dolph's (could have used Stanford's evil twin, but, y'know) and have Ryder's dad in Morrison's corner; thus making Ryder's victory all the more triumphant as he had to overcome personal obsticals... Ooooor, have Stanford call the match and switch in between himself and his evil twin and put the Big-O in Zack's corner.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The only guy in the world, other than JoMo happy with this match:


















Then again (this is a spoiler from SmackDown tapings yesterday):


> * Vickie Guerrero came out to announce that Dolph Ziggler will defend against *Zack Ryder at Survivor Series* and be int he 5-on-5 match. Dolph defeated Sin Cara next with help from Jack Swagger.


Could they just be teasing with JoMo and clarify things on Fridays episode of ZD?

*@ZackRyder is the @BretHart for this generation #manhattanscrewjob*


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Triple threat for US title with Scott Stanford in Ryder's corner, Vicky in Dolph's (could have used Stanford's evil twin, but, y'know) and have Ryder's dad in Morrison's corner; thus making Ryder's victory all the more triumphant as he had to overcome personal obsticals... Ooooor, have Stanford call the match and switch in between himself and his evil twin and put the Big-O in Zack's corner.



THIS!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Quite excited to be honest. Morrison being on the card, after Zack's repeated television pluggings of his 'online petition', mean better things are coming his way sooner rather than later. Interference perhaps?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

New T-Shirt for Ryder, http://www.wweshop.com/item/zack-ryder-superstar-logo-t-shirt/ZackRyder/01-15261










Simple yet effective, I like it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4K-edTHjw&feature=feedu


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

@ZackRyder Zack Ryder said:


> @HEELZiggler Are you f*****g serious bro?! I am going to beat the s**t out of you!!!





@HEELZiggler Dolph Ziggler said:


> “@ZackRyder: NEW! Episode 40 Z! True Long Island Story youtube.com/longislandicedz #manhattanscrewjob” -some kind of JOB 4 sure


:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Zack Ryder's twitter is epic. I'm more fascinated with Ziggler being a Britney fan and wearing a new Britney T-Shirt every week than I am this Princes Lea stuff, though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm more mad at the fact that this is the second time ryder won't get to appear infront of his home crowd.

it's like vince is scared ryder will outpop everyone -- including the rock!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Good one. I bet this is Nikki Bella with Dolph, they were dating before.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope that somehow they have Ryder as a surprise late addition, or on the night addition.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> I hope that somehow they have Ryder as a surprise late addition, or on the night addition.


I think it would be a great surprise for the hometown crowd, and it would be great for Ryder. He's obviously got a decent amount of support (ie: his youtube channel, the fans in Boston after Raw chanting for him to join the dark match with all of the big names), and he got a nice pop on Superstars when they were in the Nassau Colosseum (not MSG, but not too far distance-wise either) last time. Why not give the kid a hometown PPV shot? It'll amend some of the wrong for holding him off of Raw when they were in Long Island.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WWWYKI


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoyed the dance off lol, JoMo has some moves..


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Boy, CM Punk looks scary :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk looks like he'd rather be anywhere else. Heh,


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

All the picture is missing is Scott Stanford


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Princess Leia...you dump me...steal my HDMI cable...then get with @HEELZiggler??? #areyouserioushoe


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Ziggler's banging the princess!?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So much win!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing episode, just like said, last two were shot while they were on tour and #40 will deliver. 
Ryder - CHECK
Stanford - CHECK
Big O - CHECK
Chi - CHECK
Ziggler - CHECK
Zack's dad - CHECK
JoMo - Check
Princess Leia - CHECK

#manhattanscrewjob


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

it was awesome on TV, imagine what it was live


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

-Extra- said:


> it was awesome on TV, imagine what it was live


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*@ZackRyder Zack Ryder*
Thank you MSG Broskis...broke record for most Broski shirts sold in one night!
46 minutes ago 


*@ScottArmstrong_ Scott Armstrong*
This Rookie's bag looks like a bomb went off in it! Somebody teach this kid to pack @ZackRyder pic.twitter.com/FciXzpOu


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

WWE 12 8*D


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is he trying to dye his hair blonde? He looked fucking goofy last night with yellow hair.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Upon hearing the results of Survivor Series I am really glad for Ryder, and see what they're trying to do with him.

By having him petition and ask all his fans for a championship match yet getting (seemingly) nothing from it, added to the fact that they gave the match to some random person, they've recreated the same feeling we got with Ryder earlier this year. Let's face it, what we can't have becomes more desirable to us, and part of the hype that Ryder made himself was only increased by the fact that we were actually rallying for him and his career. It's like trying to clap a babyface out of a submission - the fans like to think that they're helping in any way they can. So by subtly putting 'the system' in some weird kind of heel role, it's only made him that much more over. 

If the match was Ziggler v Ryder as scheduled, he would have got a pop. But as massive as the one he received? Don't bet on it. Really glad that the WWE have thought to do this tbh.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a blast at Raw last night. WWWYKI


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Apparently there is heat on Zack Ryder for dying his hair blonde!!!!!

Probably just an excuse to bury him


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Hair dye probably contains God knows what substances, suspend Ryder for failing a wellness test!


----------



## Cosmic Gate (Nov 2, 2011)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
@JohnCena & @TheRock will be on this week's Z! True Long Island Story!!! Tune in later this week! youtube.com/longislandicedz
16 hours ago


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Cosmic Gate said:


> ZackRyder Zack Ryder
> @JohnCena & @TheRock will be on this week's Z! True Long Island Story!!! Tune in later this week! youtube.com/longislandicedz
> 16 hours ago


He probably wants to put TNA out of business by having both Cena & Rock appear on Thursday night Z!TLIS

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Hey @TheRealMorrison...you stole my dad's love & stole my Survivor Series match...but I now have more twitter followers than you! #top5
6 hours ago


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/markin-out/11-19-11

Markin' out podcast
This weeks episode is ZACKTASTIC when WWE Superstar Zack Ryder joins us to talk about all things Long Island Iced Z! Plus We give our predictions for Survivor Series, and our reviews of Chikara "High Noon" and Impact Wrestling "Turning Point"... WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Why did he dye his hair blonde?


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

Wo0 WO0 WO0 

He seriously getting really popular, If it keeps up, could he win the Royal Rumble??

wo0 wo0 wo0, watch out Cena, the ZackPack Merch>>>> Cena Merch


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

StylinProfilin said:


> Wo0 WO0 WO0
> 
> He seriously getting really popular, If it keeps up, could he win the Royal Rumble??
> 
> wo0 wo0 wo0, watch out Cena, the ZackPack Merch>>>> Cena Merch


Let's not get carried away. He's not winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

ZackRyder
Last day to submit your tweets for the #areyouseriousbro tweet of the week...
1 hour ago

Trends: Worldwide · change
*#areyouseriousbro*
#TheBestThingAboutThanksgiving
#SteelersPushfor250
Happy Thanksgiving
The View
McCanns
Gone With the Wind
Wild & Free
Amish

Trends: United Kingdom · change
*#AreYouSeriousBro*
McCanns
#XFactorTour
#cheesefilms
Happy Thanksgiving
Kate McCann
James Murdoch
Mikael Lustig
Madeleine

Trends: United States · change
*#areyouseriousbro*
#TheBestThingAboutThanksgiving
#SteelersPushfor250
The View
Happy Thanksgiving
Saleh
Gone with the Wind
Black Friday
Skip Bayless

WWWYKI.


----------



## buypai (Nov 24, 2011)

Show seemed pretty rushed being under 4 minutes this week. Zack's Dad is still though.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

buypai said:


> Show seemed pretty rushed being under 4 minutes this week. Zack's Dad is still though.


Wait, what? They filmed a LOT for episode 41. Word is it's going to be one of the best episodes to date.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Why did he dye his hair blonde?


My guess is that he dyed his hair to a color that matches his scalp in order to better conceal his hairline issues.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> My guess is that he dyed his hair to a color that matches his scalp in order to better conceal his hairline issues.


This, but in person the color actually looks pretty normal.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Episode 41 will have both Cena and Rock in it, not even WWE managed to put them together on Raw more than 2-3 times this year. 

Expecting around 4.5 spike in ratings :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Today's Z! TLIS will be historic...tons of cameos
57 minutes ago


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Should be good!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been waiting all fucking day. No wonder Zsck Ryder isn't main eventing.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Welp. Bye Morrison!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL loved that limo spot

Good episode.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Morrison learned -- you blow off the Zack Pack, you get blown up!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"we're gonna mis you john"

i think that's enough to say that morrison's last match is on monday


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tuned in for Ziggler.. was disappointed.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd find the ending even funnier if Morrison continues to show up on WWE television like nothing ever happened and he sticks around for years. That would make it an even more accurate reference to the Vince Limo Explosion.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

One of my fav episodes... I forgot about morrison leaving.. aw..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'd find the ending even funnier if Morrison continues to show up on WWE television like nothing ever happened and he sticks around for years. That would make it an even more accurate reference to the Vince Limo Explosion.


Makes me think he won't be leaving.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing episode. This was like an recap of success Zack had thanks to this show. 
Now I feel bad for JoMo leaving, hope he stays afterall.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG that episode...LMFAO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol @ the limo. Another good ep. Surprised Ziggler wasn't on.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome episode, as usual. I love how the episode went a bit longer; it's great to see some of the highlights of Survivor Series.

Limo explosion was hilarious.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I SWEAR SHE WAS 18! 

Chiapetta was haulin in the ladies Thanksgiving Eve though...#paddypower.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a helluvan episode this one was. Just brilliant.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great episode, The limo bit was hilarious as was the big O


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw the limo exploding as soon as I saw it. Ryder always loves making some kind of spoof of stuff(we're coming fro you broski, it was me all alone, etc etc) and was glad I was right  Great ep hard to think 41 weeks ago Ryder wasn't on tv and now he's on both shows and one of the most over superstars. WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Another pin on the Zig Zag Man


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TheRealMorrison John Morrison
Where do you think I was when I took this pic?? lockerz.com/s/159412393
17 hours ago


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I saw the limo exploding as soon as I saw it. Ryder always loves making some kind of spoof of stuff(we're coming fro you broski, it was me all alone, etc etc) and was glad I was right  Great ep hard to think 41 weeks ago Ryder wasn't on tv and now he's on both shows and one of the most over superstars. WWWYKI


Yeah, as soon as I saw the limo I thought "this looks familiar", a good send off for Jomo in ZTLIS land. Great episode as well, loved Zack's dad having bottles taped to his hands.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Zack Ryder 
BROSKIS...was in Japan this week. New Z! TLIS will be up this weekend. youtube.com/longislandicedz
3 Dec

In case anyone was wondering where episode 42 was.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marked for Ryder getting a reference on ESPN a couple days ago.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Man I've been waiting forever for 42  be glad when its up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Is @mrbelding a Broski?


hey hey hey hey, what is going on here?










Maybe that should be, woo woo woo woo, you know whats going on here.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what's the deal with new YouTube layout and live stream feeds and stuff Zack's been talking on twitter about, but here's the episode






We'll miss you JoMo


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

"Later marks"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SHOWSKI


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ZIGGLER

:mark:


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Because of the YT show and thats pretty much it. I don't even get the popularity from that. Watched an episode or two. Didn't find it funny. Guess its just me.


Just You? I almost fall asleep almost every single time...The only entertaining Thing in Z True Long Island Story is Zack's Dad


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh shit

I wonder if Ziggler is going to take over the show now? Imagine.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Amazing morisson tribute.
Damn ziggler is taking over!!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

That bloody "Leave the memories alone" song, everytime I hear it I just see Ric Flair's face crying his eyes out. Then I remember that he's still wrestling and get a little angry.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Hahaha LOL at Ziggler.

So.....FINALLY.

I took my time to look through all the 42 episodes and I can finally see where the hype is actually coming from. This so far has been an entertaining show.

It's a good show since it really fleshes out his character far more than on TV.

It even fleshes out Scott Standford who should be replacing King and Cole on Raw (obviously) and it fleshes out Ziggler. 

And Zack's Dad is beyond funny. I mean seriously bro this show is really good.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Next weeks preview:

"Welcome to the 1st episode of Ziggler True Long Island Story. I am your host, and United States Champion, Dolph Ziggler, Hashtag Heel."


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> That bloody "Leave the memories alone" song, everytime I hear it I just see Ric Flair's face crying his eyes out. Then I remember that he's still wrestling and get a little angry.


same as "Tell me a lie" for Melina which was a Shawn Michaels tribute song when he retired after he lost his smile. Really a nice touch.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

That John Morrison tribute was 100 times better than the Ric Flair one. :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Fight the Power!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I miss Foam fingers at events. I used to own a Stone Cold middle foam finger.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Another good episode. Good Morrison tribute lol. #heel


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ryder next US champion?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Jibunjishin (Dec 6, 2011)

We got a new Champ on tlc


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

U dont know it, how zack sux


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Wintex said:


> U dont know it, how zack sux


Grammar isn't your broski?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully he wins the US Title. So then we can get Ziggler up for the WWE title.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

-Extra- said:


> Grammar isn't your broski?


Ur my broski! :frustrate


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Like it was yesterday...


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

Ryder is going to be a cornerstone of midcard division for years to come, I dont think hes a ME quality star but hes going to play a big role in making midcard level more important.

Hes gonna win the US title and Dolph is going to move up to the ME hopefully.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Cena is gonna hurt Ryder if they keep this Cena/Ryder bromance going.

That promo between the two, where Cena was wearing Ryders merchandise....good lord was that cringeworthy!!

The IWC already despises Cena. If they keep having Cena try to shove Ryder down our throats, sooner or later the IWC is gonna turn on Ryder as well.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Like it was yesterday...


It really is pretty amazing how far he's come this year. I mean the guy wrestled (and wasn't squashed by) John frickin' Cena last night.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I actually thought the match against Cena was really good. However, I really like Ryder's currently small move-set, especially when he does airborne moves like the dropkick off the top rope and the front flip over the top rope. The kid has athleticism, and is good in the ring, contrary to what others believe.

Also, apparently the latest episode of Z!TLIS is monumental or something, probably the follow up to the Ziggler attack. However, on RAW I believe they really should actually give Ziggler and Ryder a promo. Sure, they feud on Z!TLIS, but it needs to happen on RAW a bit more so the casual fans know they have serious heat with eachother.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Z! TLIS will be up tomorrow morning-some of u have asked for long episodes-This one is almost 12 minutes-not sure how I feel about that
_5 hours ago_


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

12 minutes of ZTLIS? Not sure how he's gonna actually fill that, I like them being short and snappy.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

12 minutes? Hope it's not like his other longer episodes where they put in montages that take about 2 minutes, he'll probably put the highlight on that Ziggler attack for ages, intrigued to see it now.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess there will be 5+ mins of WWE footage or sth like that. It would be awesome if Dolph opened the show as a host after the ambush last week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Episode 43 is uploaded but it says it's been blocked by WWE on copyright grounds :lmao

D'oh


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

MR BELDING :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Fiiiive Broski thiiiings!"


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mr fucking belding.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu with the 9 most hilariously racist seconds I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr Belding, Mark Henry, Scott Stanford, Dolph Ziggler and Singing and the Saved by the Bell theme tune. This truly is the greatest episode of Z True Long Island Story in history!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Time to put Yoshi over through Z!TLIS (or get him fired) :lmao

Broski carols FTW, or as Big O would say WWW YFKI


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Good episode. I think it's turning around. People are coming to the broski asking if he will give them a part in ZTLIS!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd buy a Broski Christmas album.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Farararara, rararara!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

A Very Broski Christmas and Mr Belding were awesome!!! But I could have done without the 7 mins or so of footage from Raw which I pretty much skipped right thru.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao Stanford and Yoshi :lmao


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Stanford needs to be a RAW commentator, he seems like he could easily counter Cole burying faces by him simply no selling it or out-argumenting him.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Straight from the Slammy's Red Carpet


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

-Extra- said:


>


Ho ho ho, you know it.


----------



## Brethren (Dec 7, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Straight from the Slammy's Red Carpet


Thanks for posting. Ryder is a funny guy!


----------



## bladek (Dec 15, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Stanford needs to be a RAW commentator, he seems like he could easily counter Cole burying faces by him simply no selling it or out-argumenting him.


No cole owns everyone lol


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This episode was a masterpiece. The promo, documenting some of the stuff that has happened with Ryder vs Ziggler, was incredible. See people? THIS is how you build up a feud. I believe every word of it, because so much effort is involved. The WWE writers haven't made this stuff up, Zack and Ziggler have, which is just outstanding. These two are the future, no doubt!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not going to lie that promo for the Ziggler vs Ryder match was excellent anyone else agree?

I'm starting to think Zack might win the match :shocked:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That was a good promo for their match. Nice to see Ryder took out Ziggler at the end


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

I'm kind of curious if the they brought in the Zack Ryder hat to hide his baldness.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



sylentknyte said:


> I'm kind of curious if the they brought in the Zack Ryder hat to hide his baldness.


...and dropping the 'Take Care, Spike Your Hair' catchphrase.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

They need to show the promos from the Youtube show on TV...the build up is awesome. The casuals have no idea.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really enjoyed this weeks episode, the promo for the match with Ziggler was fantastic, hope they show it on TV


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

For the ones who didnt watch. Awesome stuff, loving this Ziggler - Ryder thing!


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

My girlfriend just texted me:

"Ok...I'm sorry but those videos of his are so lame I can't take it."

Should I break up with her?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

blink_41sum_182 said:


> My girlfriend just texted me:
> 
> "Ok...I'm sorry but those videos of his are so lame I can't take it."
> 
> Should I break up with her?


She doesn't know good videos when she sees them. Remove her eyes!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

blink_41sum_182 said:


> My girlfriend just texted me:
> 
> "Ok...I'm sorry but those videos of his are so lame I can't take it."
> 
> Should I break up with her?


Is she serious bro? You need to fist pump her... well I could go down a very unsavoury route with this.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



sylentknyte said:


> I'm 19 and I'm pretty sure I will bald in my 20's . Thats why I can really sympathise with Zack. Its only a matter of time before the general public notices this and a Heel pokes fun at it.


if you aren't already, I suggest you start lifting weights and training boxing, kickboxing or MMA. then hope you can grow a goatee by the time you are bald. so you look like a tough guy with the SCSA/Goldberg hairstyle+jacked+black eye from training conbination. 

agree in the heels making fun of Ryder's baldness part. it will happen sooner than later.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*This is actually pretty epic.*

I'm actually a fan of Zack Ryder and on his latest YT show they had a promo for Ziggler v Ryder at TLC. Considering he edits it (I presume he does, if not, it's not done professionally) he hyped up the match incredibly with a little segment. 






Skip to 3.40 if you don't want to watch the beginning. I hope the WWE includes Ryders show in their promos, since Dolph Ziggler is actually cutting okay promos in that instead of the boring promos he's given on RAW. 

What do you think?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Z!TLIS marathon on WWE Network please.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The promo for the match was awesome, damn fine job by both guys.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*



Smashisleet said:


> Z!TLIS marathon on WWE Network please.


.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, Ziggler/Ryder is officially in my fave five feuds of the year AND it's practically the only match I'm genuinely excited for this Sunday. And half of the stuff hasn't even been on TV! Seriously, excellent work on Ryder's part for the awesome video package/promo and I've got to give credit to him and Ziggler for doing so much with so little. Great stuff, as usual (Y)


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Will he becomes the new Val Venis?


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

That's gonna be his downfall. It's sad.


----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

gotta give credit to Zack Ryder, his youtube show is consistently good, funny and entertaining, in fact id say its much better than most segments on RAW! really looking forward to this match


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This video package on the new episode was absolutely FANTASTIC! Comedy, intensity, personal issues and epic music combined. I want Ryder/Ziggler to headline TLC now, the feud makes the world title feuds look like lame filler stuff. I'm not even joking, this is easily the best non ME feud of the year, and beats most mainevent feuds with ease minus CM Punk/Cena. This is how you get midcard titles over, this is how you make characters interesting, this is wrestling


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant episode


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

I notice his balding patch back when he was at ECW and it has become way too obvious in this day. And he is only like in his mid 20s.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

rogaine is his friend


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Other wrestlers that resorted to rogaine or hair plugs??

Im pretty sure HHH hair is fake. thats just my opinion though


----------



## Werlex (Dec 16, 2011)

*Zack Ryder Interview*



> - WWE Superstar Zack Ryder recently spoke with CarrollCountyTimes.com. Here are some highlights:
> 
> *Changing his own position in WWE:*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

Maybe he doesn't care too much about being main event but rather just enjoying his dream career?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

If i were zack right now i'd rather focus on entertaining everyone rather then haveing a "serious character"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is why I love wrestling.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

He's doing everything right in my book. Have much respect for the dude and how he has turned his career around.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Not to mention Ryder got "We want Ryder" chants during a TNA PPV. I mean getting any chants from the inbred zone is quite an achievement by itself, but a chant for a current WWE wrestler? Now that's badass.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

The Rock's hairline started receding as well. Luckily he's a brother and just shaved it off. Lebron hairlines aren't popping anywhere.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

Ryder wanted to get on TV and simply not getting released, not mainevent Wrestlemania out of the bat. Mission accomplished.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Not to mention Ryder got "We want Ryder" chants during a TNA PPV. I mean getting any chants from the inbred zone is quite an achievement by itself, but a chant for a current WWE wrestler? Now that's badass.


:lmao When was that?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

They not pushing him because being bald isn't marketable in 2012


----------



## gailhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

zack rocks !!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao When was that?


Last Sundays Final Resolution PPV, Robbie E vs Eric Young. Great times, one of the few moments I like the IZ. The other ones are when Steiner as a heel outpops all the faces in his matches :lmao


----------



## gailhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

so good.... you know this...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Last Sundays Final Resolution PPV, Robbie E vs Eric Young. Great times, one of the few moments I like the IZ. The other ones are when Steiner as a heel outpops all the faces in his matches :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Nice one, Impact Zone.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*



Loudness said:


> Ryder wanted to get on TV and simply not getting released, not mainevent Wrestlemania out of the bat. Mission accomplished.


Plus he probably makes more money then the other midcarders simply because of merch sales.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

Set the example in getting yourself over and you can see other superstars follow his example.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

Hope he's not another Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

im not gonna say he will never be main eventer you never know what will happen his goal was to be notice and be on tv next was to win the u.s who know what his next goal is after he win he only 26 he not thinkin about main event right now and im not either im concern about him geting what he work hard for


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

he not gonna be trust me i see people saying he another scotty 2 hottie how many stuff did scotty sell how populer was scotty as a single wrestler or successful how many time scotty was in a match with the rock or austin or any body else that was a main eventer ryder be in matches with cena,mark,sheamus,punk i think,orton


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

It doesn't matter if that this character isn't made for the main event. What matters is that he still has a job and is doing well for himself.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*



Werlex said:


> Someone should tell him that he will never ever be a main eventer with this goofy character.


Zack is 26 years old, he has all his fucking career in front of him. BTW, Tyler Reks and Ezekiel Jackson are sirious... I'm sure they are in a better position than Ryder, in their way to the Main Event. Oh, wait...

Anyway, Zack Ryder already has been in the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Dolph now playing Britney in the background?

I'm loving him more and more!


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



PuddleDancer said:


> They not pushing him because being bald isn't marketable in 2012


being bald doesn't make you marketable, but you can be bald and marketable. talent makes you marketable.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Lol. ^^^


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Maybe he doesn't care too much about being main event but rather just enjoying his dream career?


This. OP is too childish to realize this.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

i never took him Seriously and i don't think in future i will
but if he really do Something unexpected like Punk then 

WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT 
Gawwd damn that's the most stupidest Catchphrase i have ever heard


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic hype build for the title match this week BUT the bigger news: Zacks dad turns face!!!i smell a swerve on that though. The show was kinda coasting there for a while but few new ideas and this was far better than anything on raw, if only vince would realize it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Nice one, Impact Zone.


The guy under you just posted proof, so there's no stopping the Ryder revolution. He gets bigger cheers in the Impact Zone, despite not beeing on the roster than ADR gets on WWE TV. 

Read that line carefully, the realisation may make your laugh


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*



visko said:


> Zack is 26 years old, he has all his fucking career in front of him. BTW, Tyler Reks and Ezekiel Jackson are sirious... I'm sure they are in a better position than Ryder, in their way to the Main Event. Oh, wait...
> 
> Anyway, Zack Ryder already has been in the main event of Wrestlemania.


good point on reks and jackson there nothing wrong with having a character in this world full of smiling bland faces and mean boring heels with no personality


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

you know how quickly a character can go from being a winning joke to a ME'er? Do you know how quickly a character can go from a winning joke to a jobber?...about the same, the ball's in his court. I'm pulling for him, because these couple of months are the most important of his career.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That hype video is AWESOME.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Zack Ryder Interview*

I can only hope that other wrestler take his approach in getting noticed. It was interesting in seeing him starting the show wanting to be on RAW to now main eventing on both show's and getting a PPV spot. I don't know how anyone can hate on this guy right now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

It was pretty epic. Damn shame it didn't translate that way on TV.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Sucks that the hair thing is part of his gimmick right now, but eventually he's going to have to "grow" out of it anyway.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Good episode. "Brawler called, he wants his spot back" makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

I have to echo Mister Hands for this one:



Mister Hands said:


> This is why I love wrestling.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Love promo videos , always manage to get me hyped even for matches I know will suck ( not this one obviously).

I think they could go either way in this match , but finally I think Ryder will win.


----------



## Banksy78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wasnt a fan of Ryder's, found him annoying, but the last video was promo gold. This is how a wrestler, or anyone for that matter gets noticed. Be proactive, don't wait for someone to notice you. Im pretty sure Ryder will win this weekend, most likely with some type of interference and Dolph will move on to the next level. Shame, Jomo is gone already, could have been a nice last run in for him before he leaves. Perhaps a cameo by his dad, but not sure the viewers or crowd would know who he is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: This is actually pretty epic.*

Very Epic, and I would definitely tune it for a Z!TLIS marathon on WWE Network


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I must say, I liked it when he was a bit serious in the video. Would much prefer that side to him.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Why? Ryder is funny because it fits his character, he has no business beeing generally serious. Did you not enjoy The Rock or Austin past 2001 either just because they were comedy characters? Ryder knows perfectly when to be serious and when not, and I applaud him for that. He proves that he can show variation if needed, but that doesn't mean that he shouldn't be generally a comedy character. There's a lot of bland serious guys out there you can cheer for, there's no need for Ryder, who actually has a unique personality, to join the ranks of the smily, goofy, non personality babyfaces, none at all.

And the pops and merch sells agree aswell, people would rather have a unique non forced comedy character than another bland serious babyface with no personality. How many other active WWE guys get chants in TNA again? Nuff said.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*



Simply Flawless said:


> And your point is? Zack's going bald and Randy Orton is going grey, its called aging fellas


Well Zack's hair is a big part of his gimmick so going bald doesn't help his case. I think someone has mentioned it, it could be why he's wearing the cap in Z True Long Island Story and the headband more.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

Solution: Do a hair vs hair match against Ziggler for the Us title and let Ziggler shave his head, simply because in the storyline Ziggler hates Ryder's internet show and catchphrases and he wants to end it all once and for all.

It will get Ziggler more heat and Ryder will have a reason to have a bald head. I think he will look OK in a bald look. He is losing hair anyways, why not make a storyline out of it. Chicken shit to chicken salad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Comparing Ryder's character to Rock and Austin is a BIT different :lmao


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: OMG! Zack Ryder is balding? what happen to his hair?*

This forum is hilarious. We gossip and talk shit like old ladies in a knitting circle.

Seriously though, isn't balding the single most depressing thing on the planet? It's like a constant reminder that you're getting older and will one day die. I don't know how people muster the strength to continue after witnessing their hair falling out in the shower. Not everyone can rock the shaved head look, lord knows I probably couldn't. Fortunately I have a healthy, full-bodied head of hair tha and I'll never have to worry about it! 

Haha Zack Ryder - you and New Jersey suck!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The guy is nothing but the new Scotty Too Hotty, somebody who is over, but will never be treated seriously.

C'mon guys use your brains, look at his gimmick, how on earth is that ever going to be taken seriously as a main eventer?

Time to get back on planet earth for some of you I think.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> The guy is nothing but the new Scotty Too Hotty, somebody who is over, but will never be treated seriously.
> 
> C'mon guys use your brains, look at his gimmick, how on earth is that ever going to be taken seriously as a main eventer?
> 
> Time to get back on planet earth for some of you I think.


I'm not one who heralds Ryder as a future main event player, but it's a bit ridiculous to call his career at the moment. There's plenty of room for Ryder to alter his gimmick into something more serious. Just look at The Miz.


----------



## Hade (Oct 1, 2011)

*Zack Ryder chants on TNA*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder chants on TNA*

lol, those guys are dicks. chanting for a guy on another promotion


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder chants on TNA*

Smarkies, but it is Robbie E, so it's ok, I guess.


----------



## BestInTheWorld™ (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder chants on TNA*



sesshomaru said:


> lol, those guys are dicks. chanting for a guy on another promotion


You obviously don't remember when people chanted "TNA" on WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao awesome


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder chants on TNA*



sesshomaru said:


> lol, those guys are dicks. chanting for a guy on another promotion


5:05





4:00


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Z!TLIS promo for the match is like 10x better than anything WWE came with for this matchup. Awesome episode overall, Zack's dad finally joining the Zack Pack, but not before he teases with Ziggler tee :lmao

Those Impact Zone fans probably hate their life that they couldn't get a ticket for some ride down there in Florida and had to settle for that crappy free show...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Raw house show on the LI. Debut of the foam fists

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
LONG ISLAND...NASSAU COLISEUM...TONIGHT! Debut of the foam fists!!! #WWWYKI
35 minutes ago 

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
@steveaustinBSR and I both love drinking beer...and now we have this in common too......


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll be with Big O and Chiappetta throwing a sickkkkkk tailgate for the Nassau Coliseum show today. Come find us and you can be one of 30 lucky people to get a free BIg O t-shirt.


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> I'll be with Big O and Chiappetta throwing a sickkkkkk tailgate for the Nassau Coliseum show today. Come find us and you can be one of 30 lucky people to get a free BIg O t-shirt.


#areyouseriousbro?


----------



## woofwoofwoof (Apr 11, 2011)

more interested in his TLC match, then rock vs. cena tbh


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, seeing Zack's dad finally become a broski made me WAY happier than it should have. Was it just me?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

NathanDrake said:


> #areyouseriousbro?


I am serious, bro.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

NatP said:


> Wow, seeing Zack's dad finally become a broski made me WAY happier than it should have. Was it just me?


Nope wasn't just you. Epic promo video, gotta say that's probably anything better than WWE could ever do to hype this match.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder chants on TNA*



sesshomaru said:


> lol, those guys are dicks. chanting for a guy on another promotion






 :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Zack Ryder is my favorite guy in the WWE at the moment. I'm so glad all of his hard work looks like it is going to pay off at TLC. Also, those foam fists are "SIIIIICKKK" as Zack would say.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Foley's new persona - CACTUS ZACK


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

how much merchandise does this dude need lol


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
@HEELZiggler You can keep my HDMI cable, you can keep Princess Leia, but the United States title is mine! pic.twitter.com/FGhXlpfF
4 hours ago


----------



## Phenomenal Clash (Dec 17, 2011)

Damn it feels good to be a broski.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

am I the only one that feels like they're not giving Ryder enough? Like, I just know that if I want to see his true reaction to beating Ziggler for the title, I'm going to have to check out Z!TLIS. Because they're probably just gonna have him fistpump for ten seconds on RAW.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

^
then again Z!TLIS had the better hype promo for the match than WWE
The Zack Ryder persona from Z!TLIS and the Zack Ryder persona from WWE programming still aren't the same one, if you get what I mean.

On a sidenote, I'm going to Raw tonight, #WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. Ryder in tears :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Mr. Ryder in tears :lmao


I've never felt more emotionally attached to someone winning a "pretend" title before in my life, him going to his dad and the big o reminded me of the Pat Cash at Wimbledon in 1987. Hopefully he get's a long reign.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Mr. Ryder in tears :lmao


Man that's just the sweetest thing ever, seriously. As corny as that sounds, it really is so nice to see. Zack celebrated like he won the WWE title, it was so touching seeing him go over to his dad, you could tell it meant a lot to both Zack and his dad for Zack to win a scripted title. It was easily one of my favourite moments from the PPV and the PPV had quite a few good moments.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

This just proves how much of a wrestling fan Zack is, we don't really see it that much these days and it makes moments like last night even more special to watch and become more memorable


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate the whole "scripted title" "fake title" talk. Sure they are not to do with who is the better wrestler to decide who wins the belt but there are reasons the likes of Curt Hawkins, Tyler Reks aren't champions or will never win the WWE Championship. It's about people being over with the crowd, good on the microphone, comfortable infront of an audience, able to put on entertaining matches etc. You still have to earn the belt.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hate the whole "scripted title" "fake title" talk. Sure they are not to do with who is the better wrestler to decide who wins the belt but there are reasons the likes of Curt Hawkins, Tyler Reks aren't champions or will never win the WWE Championship. It's about people being over with the crowd, good on the microphone, comfortable infront of an audience, able to put on entertaining matches etc. You still have to earn the belt.


Agreed, even though the title is "Scripted" it doesn't mean they didn't deserve the title. 

If a wrestling fan is admitting the title is fake and it doesn't mean anything then the entire point of Professional Wrestling is lost. Of course most people know it isn't real in it's traditional sense, that being that the person holding the belt beat the previous Champion in legitimate competition, but it's real in the sense that the person holding the Championship is in that respective position in the company and they have earned it through a combination of different skills, which includes drawing power, microphone skills, in ring ability and how much they entertain the crowd.


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

I'm gonna write something corny, but if you don't like it, know I'm with SCSA, Foley, Rocky and tones of other broskis while you are a sad bitch.

When watching wrestling, I have enjoyed many moments and was happy for a success of many a wrestler.
But I never got this attached to anyone. Being a member of IWC and reading dirtshits I knew and expected everything and was too smart to enjoy it. I saw giants winning and losing. I saw Cena not giving a fuck about his title wins, I saw Miz not giving a fuck about being fined, I saw WWE not giving a fuck about talents eliminating themselves from Battle Royal. I saw myself skipping matches and whole storylines.
And there, out of nowhere, comes a guy I barely recognise and he shows me true passion and dedication about sth nobody cares about anymore. I started waiting for each Z!TLIS, I followed all its angles, running gags, characters and realised Zack Ryder rekindled my own passion for wrestling. He was entertaining and funny, got a shitload of support from legends and roster, sold merchandise and yet all he asked for was just a chance to prove himself.
His success is above all inspirational and I got emotional seeing how much it meant to him, the Big O and Zack's Dad to win a "fake title".
Give this title to HHH or Sheamus and you'll see why people decide to care more about Ryder's win.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

There's only one thing I want to say: Seeing Ryder celebrate alongside his father, with moist eyes... The crowd going nuts... THAT is why I love wrestling. Amazing moment.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It was a fun openning match, the crowd was into and the moment with his dad was great.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you imagine if Ryder wins the WWE title and the emotion going through everyone connected with him. That would be a moment that I and I'm sure many of you will legit be proud of.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It begins:






Probably the best WWE event I've ever been to. To see Punk, Bryan and Ryder as champions in ring is just breath-taking. WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder
Tomorrow's Z! TLIS is lookin' pretty pretty good...
5 hours ago 

This gonna be the greatest Z!TLIS introduction ever with 2 titles


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Episode #45:





Another good episode, lol @ Chiapetta hitting Miz


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another good fun episode.

It is clear that Ryder loves wrestling, that is why he deserves to be where he is.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL had no idea that the LI house show was so epic

great episode


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Zack is the most passionate man in Wrestling, he has come so far, glad to see him as Champ and hope this push continues and we possibly see him at Wrestlemania!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Coming Soon Chiappetta Show 
_by LongIslandIcedChi_






The man who punched Miz in the heart.
:lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Broski Christmas 1987 

http://yfrog.com/joiumz


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I love working in Merrick, Long Island and getting to drive by the "Welcome to Merrick Home of the US Champion" sign. Stuff like that keeps this all in perspective.


----------



## nishatian1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Well Zack ryder is the most tallented superstar among wwe wrestlers!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stanford are you serious bro?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

overrated piece of shit.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

great stuff as usual

Tim Tebro :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I wish that they didn't make Ryder act so desperate for Eve.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Could be a decent spin off.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack's mom :lmao Chi going all out in episode #1


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Episode 52, a year of Z!TLIS


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

At the end was that Chiapetta and Kelly Kelly?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I would say that's this chick not KK










Future champ










Ok episode, not really up with last 5 or so which were awesome...


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Were they hinting at a #HEEL return next week!?!?! L8R MARKS!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish Ryder could have his own talk show kinda like what Edge and Jericho had, it would give him more TV time besides short backstage segments and matches.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoyed this episode a lot. Hoping Eve and Ryder story is a good one


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Another fun episode and Chi! True Long Island story episode 1 was okay, could be a fun show as well.



Notmarkingforanyon said:


> I wish Ryder could have his own talk show kinda like what Edge and Jericho had, it would give him more TV time besides short backstage segments and matches.


That would be pretty cool. They need to bring back talk shows like the Peep Show, the Highlight Reel and give Ryder a show.

It could be cool if the WWE brought in the Big O as Ryder's bodyguard.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> Could be a decent spin off.


That was fucking brilliant. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Enjoyed this episode a lot. Hoping Eve and Ryder story is a good one


It's hard to say because it's making Ryder look extremely desperate.

It goes against his character too because if he's able to get tons of women then why is he so concerned with trying to win Eve over?


----------



## Holyier (Jan 6, 2012)

This Eve & Ryder storyline feels so fake imo.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Because it is fake, when you had love angles between Randy and Elizabeth or DDP and Kimberly or even the Edge/Lita/Fatt they were believable because they were a real life couple(-s) at some point in time. People were in tears in audience when Macho man and Elizabeth embraced because that was almost a surreal thing. 
Nowaday you get a random Ted DiBiase & Maryse couple, Santino and random Diva, or this one... No one buys into that crap as esp. in the "reality era" people follow wrestlers on Twitter and FB and stuff, and when you see Miz and Maryse or Eve and Rener Gracie interact on twitter you know they are real life couple while at the same time a Ryder and Eve storyline is pushed on TV.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

True long island story is past its prime now, it's just clips of RAW basically.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Everytime I Woo Woo Woo..."

Oh my god :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

New USchamp gear to follow


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#48




http://youtu.be/4dlxH-qBhBo


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

CHI! True Long Island Story # 2 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-A4L6Dwhaw


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Episode 48 was great. While I did miss Zack it's cool that he keeps in character on the net (unlike some stars like Punk who was talking about pizza on Twitter 5 minutes after getting powerbombed by Nash a few months ago xD).

Ziggler was great...Big O called Kane the "Big Red Mechine"


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Episode 48 was great. While I did miss Zack it's cool that he keeps in character on the net (unlike some stars like Punk who was talking about pizza on Twitter 5 minutes after getting powerbombed by Nash a few months ago xD).
> 
> Ziggler was great...*Big O called Kane the "Big Red Mechine*"


Filming that Big O promo was.................





SOOO SSSSIIIIIICCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Big O vs Kane at WM, book it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Big O should legitimately get a WWE contract, he may be a huge pleb, but he has a lot of charisma, he has his character down to a tee. Unlike the WWE roidjunkies, he actually uses his muscles as a gimmick that works, Mason Ryan and Big Zeke are basically nerds in roidbodies in comparision. I wish Scott Steiner was in WWE as a trainer for big men just so he could train the big men how to actually have a personality. I can't name a single Steiner promo that I didn't enjoy, but at the same time I can't name a single Big Zeke and Mason Ryan promo that I actually did enjoy. Big O has far more personality than both of them.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggies back


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

...back again, tell a friend, no offense Chi...


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Big O's theme tune is awesome, they should bring him in as Ryder's backup


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The Big O will have his debut match February 18 for the NYWC at their biggest event of the year, Psycho Circus. If anyone is local to the LI send me a message and I'll see what I can do about getting you a ticket.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#50, quality one


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't lie, I marked when Dolph mentioned the WCW hotline in his segment. :lmao


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE Channel doesn't let many users over seas watch their videos...if Ryder puts the episodes on there I won't be able to watch 'em 'cause I live in Ireland


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Aloverssoulz said:


> WWE Channel doesn't let many users over seas watch their videos...if Ryder puts the episodes on there I won't be able to watch 'em 'cause I live in Ireland


I'm sure there will be re-uploads by random people. Heck, they even re-upload current Z!TLIS episodes. Just like those NxT & Superstars episodes. There are channels with more views that the official WWE channel.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ep.51 (or #1 if you want  )






10 min ffs 

looks like Ryder kept "creative control", from his twitter...

_



One of the hardest episodes I ever had to edit...probably because I'm still all banged up and it even hurts to use the computer

Click to expand...

_


> _Z! TLIS moves to http://www.youtube.com/wwe today. I sent in the episode late last night so it should be up soon. #episode51_


edit: just a recap of 50 episodes. Next week 1 YEAR OF Z!TLIS


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm glad he has creative control. I thought that recap episode was very cool.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Very cool to see Ryder kept creative control :cena


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

He has creative control?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Really enjoyable video that. Shown just how much he has grown as well. Was surprised he was actually allowed to keep John Morrison & Melina included. Can't wait til next weeks episode.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I really enjoyed the retrospective. I'd completely forgotten about the Regal segments. :cena


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Surprised to see JoMo/Melina still showed in the video. One thing I hate about this move is that you can't comment on the videos.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

WWWYKI, bro


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Kinda shitty how we can't leave comments on the videos now, hopefully that gets taken care of.

Although I'm more disappointed that I don't get email updates when they upload.. I don't want to subscribe to all of WWE's videos for the one I watch per week


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why is the video getting so many dislikes?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

So the days of Big O are over?  
On a positive side at least Hawkins appeared 2 in a row (or 2 of last 3 as last weeks was just a best of episode)


----------



## dragonus (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved the Star Wars tour.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This show will be forgotten soon.. fucking WWEFanNation why did they do this? I hate the fact you can't comment on the videos...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheAussieRocket said:


> This show will be forgotten soon.. fucking WWEFanNation why did they do this? I hate the fact you can't comment on the videos...


They probably disabled the comments because most of the comments won't even be about the video and will mostly be complaining about John Cena or the WWE in general.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I doubt it, last weeks episode is already over 130k and yesterdays is around 60k. With time they'll go to the 180-200k average.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

500+ dislikes? Thanks WWEFanNation. Since this series is now open to all WWE fans over the world (i know it was before but how many of them went looking for Z!TLIS when it was just on Ryder's channel? Mainly us lot) Now it's on WWE's main channel it's getting alot more exposure and bound to get more dislikes, look forward to that weekly


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Probably people disliking simply for the fact that it was moved to WWE's channel and/or comments being disabled.

R2D2 cameo was pretty cool =p


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack
Dolph
Stanford
Mr.Belding
Zacks dad
Big O
Chi
Hawkins
Jo f'n Mo

everyone in this episode?

Woo Woo Woo You Know It ... bro


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JOMO'S IN HEAVEN


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

AWWW now Zack and his dad can have matching neck and back braces!!! Best episode in awhile. Can't wait for ChiTLIS episode 9 where I believe I will be making my first appearance.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

wth happened to zack's dad?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Stanford steals the show once again! 

Interesting new subplot with Zack's Dad getting hit by his friends... wonder where they're going with (Chi heel turn?)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That was hilarious can't believe it's already been 1 year 

loved the segment with curt hawkins talking about the 15 minutes of fame, the parts with Stanford, and Zacks dad getting ran over 

favorite part was Jomo in heaven :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's funny that Zack understands that the 53rd week would be a one year anniversary... Even the WWE can't figure that one out on their own. (Mania 25 is 25th anniversary? Morons...)


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Loved the one year anniversary episode. It had a lot of stuff in it. The ending shocked me lol.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

Jomo is in heaven and Zack's dad gets hit by a car? Hopefully we get some scenes with them together in heaven.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

subliminal message: JoMo is in a better place? :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OH DOLPH <3 I'M A FAN!

Aw, happy anniversary Z!TLIS! Can't believe it's been a year. I still love this show. :lmao 

Big O shouting "Mr Ryder" killed me for some reason. Actually, most of it killed me. So much for it not being fun anymore because of it being moved to the WWE YT channel!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

:lmao That episode was brilliant, loved it all, Ziggler x2 was epic, JoMo is heaven :lmao & Zack's Dad. Brill episode.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Zack
> Dolph
> Stanford
> Mr.Belding
> ...


This episode was flat out epic. Every thing about it made me LMFAO. Best in a while by far.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I almost died when I saw JoMo (pun intended). Also so much for the stories that he can't have anyone not contracted with WWE in any form or the show.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my god I loved that episode.

I loved Ryder's subtle little jokes, like the video on the Internet one.

Ziggler was pretty awesome too.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I think this was my favorite episode so far. Everyone was involved. Stanford going to win a Grammy next year for his performance.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph's part 2 beginning at 6:10 was fucking funny... :lmao


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This is why people love the show. It doesn't have flashy editing, it is all done by Ryder himself. Looking at the 53rd episode makes you realise that this kid literally has made 53 episodes, weekly, of a show all by himself. That's true dedication.

Seeing JoMo was actually awesome, as it conveys a point that not EVERYONE is exempt from appearing on the show; cause I even saw Ryder slip a "CHI! True Long Island Story" thing in there. Overall, excellent work, everyone played there part well, and I love it how they're making/continuing storylines on the show, with Ryder's dad getting hit. Simply awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show still has it's original flair that made the show so popular. I find it hilarious that Hawkins now is featured on the show. You're NEVER GONNA GET OVER HAWKINS!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome! i marked for jomo. first time ever. jomo should be this awesome when he comes back to wwe,


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Jomo, Stanford, tha accident, ahahahah, awesome stuff!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Great to see that Ryder is still selling his injuries, and that the show stil gets away with some of those sly references.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Good show again this week. Kinda weird WWE letting him show The Big O wrestling on the indies.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice episode. 






#Hoeski


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Jomo coming back?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

New episode!






The wrist notes part had me :lmao

As much as I respect the storyline he's in, that much more I would like to see Ryder back in ring, esp. since the storyline is dead, Kane turned focus to Orton, Cena to Rock, Eve to prostitution, etc... Give the boy his mandatory US title rematch


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

hahahaha! the show has been back on form the last few weeks. it seems when zack isnt on tv the show gets better.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The Broski cane on sale 

Zack to the future had me rolling, "this is how you are going over" :lmao


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

The RIP Scotty Goldman, Festus and Domino graves had me in stitches.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> The RIP Scotty Goldman, Festus and Domino graves had me in stitches.


:lmao


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> The Broski cane on sale
> 
> Zack to the future had me rolling, "this is how you are going over" :lmao


Full Broski of the Week Segment:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Morrison's running gag is always a great part


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

#56 had me pushing "like" for the first time in awhile - usually enjoy his videos, but 56 was back to awesome class


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


> Full Broski of the Week Segment:


this is awesome...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

New episode and you can comment now.






Broski Paradise :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, we can actually comment on his video again. :shocked:
I wonder how long until the comments on the video's are full of comments like F*CK PG! WWE SUCKS TODAY!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Broski Paradise & Ryder Rock Anthem were epic. Big O's cameo was epic. Zack Ryder album please. :lmao


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

great episode this week!

loving the stanford/hawkins stuff and are you serious radio


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm intrigued by that Trent Barreta part.

*Every day I'm MUSC'LIN*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Did not expect the Big O lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@MisterRyder officially joined Twitter today. Truly an epic moment.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol what is this?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

NEW EPISODE!






seems a totally different approach, not sure what to think of it...


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

Big O was killing it. That guy would be gold on the mic.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

ryder sound and act little heelish in this eposide


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty decent episode, I guess. NEw format will take getting used to but it works sort of.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

that was frickin awesome. better than raw! zack just added more layers to his character than he has in like 6 months of raw.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved the new style.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

At least you can comment now.
Thanks, Ryder!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably the best episode in weeks. Ziggler and Big O just killed it. Stanford was hilarious, and Zack is still obsessed! And :lmao at that David Otunga impersonator.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Zack Ryder has been continually made to look like a joke. I know his gimmick is a little silly, but he does not need to be morphed into a comedy character, we already have one in Santino. They really should take Zack more seriously but they dont. The way the put him back on TV, shows you they dont give a shit about him. Job to D. bry when you've been of screen for 2 months? They definitly could have found someone else for that. He could have returned at Mania, unexpectedly as Team Teddy's last member and could have possibly gotten the hugest pop of his carrer, if they made it a big deal but no, WWE's horrible booking strikes agian. And the way he recovers from his injuries is comical as well. Back and neck injuries take him out for 2 months, when Wade Barrett dislocates his elbow and is out for 6 months. (Now ofcourse one is kayfabe and one is not, but its like they dont even try to make it seem like it was a legitimate injury. why even bother. should have had him came back next week, it would be like killing kenny one episode and he's there on the next like nothing happened.)


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best episode ever. Kudos to all the protagonists.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome episode. Like the new style and the Otunga part had me rolling.

Ryder acting heelish. Heel Ryder would be so funny. Especially if he was more of a crowd favorite and got cheered while doing it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I liked this new format! Good stuff.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I wish that they wouldn't make Zack look so desperate for Eve. I like the new format of the show.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#60


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#61






vintage episode, with cameos by Tommy Dreamer and Colt Cabana and Scott Stanford eating Zack's nuts :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

#62


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

Meh... more boring and boring.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> Zack Ryder ‏ @ZackRyder
> 
> Episode 63 of Z! True Long Island Story http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz6G2W1AcGE&nomobile=1 The best 2 minutes of the show were removed by WWE.





> Zack Ryder ‏ @ZackRyder
> 
> Sorry Zack Pack. This episode sucks. It would have been one of the best. That's all I can say about it. Next topic...







I wonder how the burial promo would've ended. Lame ass censorship, could scrap the show altogether if there are gonna be more 3 min episodes.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> I wonder how the burial promo would've ended. Lame ass censorship, could scrap the show altogether if there are gonna be more 3 min episodes.


Yea the WWE preventing Ryder from making a video is absolutely ridiculous. They can admit to massive fuckups like the Montreal Screwjob among other things but can't let a relatively popular guy take the piss out of himself and bookers? :no:

Also it seems that the popularity has dropped because of the half-assed episodes. The amount of hate that Ryder's getting on his half-ass episodes is dumb too. It's a busy time of year...


----------



## Dakyud (Apr 21, 2012)

Overrated goof.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Another new episode, censorship or free speech? Come find out...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

challenge accepted


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I lol'd so hard when he said The Big O should be Hulk 'cause he's green.

:lol:lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

His dad never fails to crack me up. I wonder if they're really going to do Ziggler/Ryder at Mania next year, or they're just trying to build enough steam for WWE to actually give them the match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> His dad never fails to crack me up. I wonder if they're really going to do Ziggler/Ryder at Mania next year, or they're just trying to build enough steam for WWE to actually give them the match.


I really hope Ziggler is involved with a good feud / match for Mania next year, instead of fuckin Ryder.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"You're gonna be the Incredible O!"
"Why? Because I'm huge?"
"No, because you're green."

:lmao My favorite part in a Z True Long Island Story episode yet.


Also the little Ryder/Ziggler interaction (with Stanford... lol) was great. I wonder if there's really going to be a match between them for the Internet Championship? Should be interesting.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"This is..." segement makes a glorious return :lmao


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

MELON. what the fuck?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's definitely showing a frustration with being shoved back down the card with the This Is... segment being back.

And those Where Is Trent segments are getting really weird.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Is Trent injured or what, he wasn't on superstars in long time?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

... Is it safe in here? I'm new to the forum and already I've seen more Ryder hate than I cared to. I hope this topic is relatively free from it.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

The where's Trent this week was hilarious, Melon!


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> He's definitely showing a frustration with being shoved back down the card with the This Is... segment being back.


I like Zack, but he comes off as a bit whiny by going back to the "This Is the WWE Burying Zack Ryder" bit. Even though Zack has been depushed, he's arguably in a better position than he was before he started the show. A year and a half ago, he would've been losing all of his matches. Nowadays, if he's on Superstars, he's most likely going to get the W over someone lower on the totem pole than he is. Even though he ate the pin on SmackDown, at least got to be on ONE of the main shows this week.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

******** **** called Zack :lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

No 'Ask the Heel' this week, shame. Yet Ziggler still steals the show. 

Hopefully the Internet Champion doesn't lose to Kane on the Internet this Sunday.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

ziggler for the win.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wasn't it Zack's B'day last week, May 14th? Did he adress it on last weeks show and not this weeks?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> Wasn't it Zack's B'day last week, May 14th? Did he adress it on last weeks show and not this weeks?


I dont remember his birthday being mentioned at all on Z!TLIS, however from what I understood off Twitter, on Chi!TLIS a part of an episode was dedicated to his birthday. I'm not 100% sure as Chi is annoying and I can't stand watching his videos in hope to get an 30 second promo by Big O.


----------



## kaichou22 (May 23, 2012)

He is amazing dude. It is great everytime I saw him in the stage.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

SS quoting Mickey from Rocky :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The feud continues on DZ's show


----------



## StoneRockSvgTaker (May 28, 2012)

Wow, never seemed to notice Ryder had his own discussion thread. What exactly do you people talk about, is he even on the show anymore? LOL

I will admit he was going good for awhile, but it seems they have killed his push. Eh, only kids liked him anyway. They probably hired him to shut him up then depushed him. Too bad he killed the momentum Ziggler had built up for the US title, now it has no prestige.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ZackRyder

MY DVD IS COMING OUT IN JUNE. (The gear I’m wearing on the cover doesn’t exist) *#ItWasADecentRun *http://pic.twitter.com/CsHviWBg


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Zack's dad :lmao


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

CENATION


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

big O is a ledge.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This week WWE Released Zack Ryder ... DVD!!! :ryder1





http://youtu.be/-QDBoVBJEOg


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Big O on roids?


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> @ZackRyder
> 
> MY DVD IS COMING OUT IN JUNE. (The gear I’m wearing on the cover doesn’t exist) *#ItWasADecentRun *http://pic.twitter.com/CsHviWBg


Is it out yet?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Mqwar said:


> Is it out yet?


I think you can only preorder it now.

edit:

http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Superstar-Collection-Zack-Ryder/dp/B007RMQ4AE


> This title will be released on July 10, 2012.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> I think you can only preorder it now.
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/WWE-Superstar-Collection-Zack-Ryder/dp/B007RMQ4AE


Thanks man!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

JoMo returns!!!






*Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder

BRAND NEW Z! True Long Island Story - Episode #72 … @WWE removes part of ‪#wherestrent‬ segment Sorry @trentylocks *


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> JoMo returns!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Always good to see JoMo. Apparently he's still dead. 

It's a shame how the 4th most popular Twitter superstar (possibly the 4th most popular period) doesn't get more screen time.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Trent looks more and more angry everytime. Poor guy. Note how Ryder didn't pimp the merch, AND note the Ryder v Ziggler shirt. Guess that's the preshow? Could be worse.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

over 7 min long :ryder2

Kofi :lmao

Know Your Bro :lmao

Brooklyn Brawler :lmao


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He still make this shit? Quit Zack.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> He still make this shit? Quit Zack.


You still in your forum gimmick as wannabe Rock316AE? Just stop.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Gimmick? Nah, I don't do gimmicks, geek.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone, even if you don't normally like ZTLIS, watch today's episode for the Where's Trent segment. It's awesome, one of the best scenes in the series.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I met Steve Lombardi (the Brooklyn Brawler) on Monday, so the timing of him suddenly appearing on Z was good for an extra mark out moment.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

So Ziggler says he's "better than the midcard" but challenges Zack for his imaginary Internet Title? Are you serious bro?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

TempestH said:


> So Ziggler says he's "better than the midcard" but challenges Zack for his imaginary Internet Title? Are you serious bro?


DZ is much like the Brooklyn Brawler. :


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao the Trent segment was awesome. 

:lmao Hawkins "this isn't even real!" Great episode.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, good episode. Looks like the show is improving. The last few episodes were better than usual.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Z!TLIS Episode #73*






That Trent/Kofi bit was gold. :lmao


----------



## BrianAmbrose (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Z!TLIS Episode #73*

Trent Baretta and Kofi Kingston the next big tag team in WWE.

The BOOMbusters.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*



> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> There will be a third Money In The Bank Match…winner gets a shot at the Internet championship!


lol, i know this is all a joke (im hoping)...but figured i'd let the masses here discuss it's legitimacy.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

It's no joke. It'll actually happen...on his webshow, using action figures(probably the WWE MITB playset made by Mattel)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*



dxbender said:


> It's no joke. It'll actually happen...on his webshow, using action figures(probably the WWE MITB playset made by Mattel)


cant. fucking. wait.

It might actually be better than the shitshow theyre giving us for the Raw MITB


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

They should debut the title tbh. Vince does a segment saying you better start defending that title or you're fired.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> They should debut the title tbh. Vince does a segment saying you better start defending that title or you're fired.


ive thought they should make this an actual title since he created it for his show. Now with the youtube preshow before every PPv, they should put it on the line on the youtube preshow tbh...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Funny ep, didn't think it was still going. The game show was funny.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Even though it's not a real title, it would be kind of cool to see it on TV, being defended from time to time. If Zack could have epic matches for the title that he obviously wins, it would give the guy something to do and keep his Broskis happy. 

I don't know if it would work, but making it a regular title would be kinda cool. I mean, WCW had a "Television Championship" and so does TNA now. With the WWE's infatuation with social media these days, why not? 

Then there's the match at Mania that is supposedly taking place. It has a Ryder win written all over it, but since it's taking place in NY it is obvious. That said, it could still potentially be a great filler match. Heaven knows we have had far FAR worse WM filler matches. Who knows? Maybe Ziggler and Ryder will both be bigger names by the time of WM 29. For Ziggler it is easily foreseeable, and not all that hard to picture Ryder being in a better state as well.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

I bet it's gonna be better than the Raw WWE title MITB. Action figures have more spots in themselves than Cena/Kane/TBS/Jericho.

The Internet Championship should be used for NXT and Superstars.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

I agree that the Internet Championship should become a real title. It would be great for Zack Ryder's career to have his custom championship become a legitimate title in WWE. As was said above, having the title defended on Superstars, an exclusive WWE.com show, and the pre-shows of pay-per-view events would be very interesting. It would set the Internet Championship apart from all the other titles. Sure, it wouldn't be as prestigious as the WWE, WHC, IC and US titles, but it would at least be something fresh and different.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

I reckon SharshooterSmith is spot on, would help Ryder, help whoever is holding it from then on and make the internet shows more appealing, especially the PPV preshows. I could even see someone like Santino having a wonderful reign getting the occasional skit or non title match leading to a match on an internet preshow.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

No point, because it would get even less attention then the IC/US titles.


Which is impossible at this point.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Also, to add to my previous post, I bet replica belts of Zack Ryder's Internet Championship would sell well. I don't think Ryder is as popular as he was late last year, but he still has quite a following. The guy's gimmick/character is a merchandising gold mine, as has already been exhibited on WWE Shop. I bet that replica belt would be another big piece to add to that. I'm surprised McMahon hasn't jumped all over this yet. After all, he has kept the Spinner Belt around all this time because it sells well. Why not try to get another replica belt on the hot seller list?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Well honestly, considering he doesn't even come out with it on in his entrances, I guess WWE don't want him to have it on their shows.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Lol Zack bless his heart


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

I can't be the only person getting tired of Zack Ryder.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

The internet championship should be defended on PPV pre shows which, coincidentally, air on the *internet*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*



sesshomaru said:


> No point, because it would get even less attention then the IC/US titles.
> 
> 
> Which is impossible at this point.


the internet title doesnt require attention but once a month...which is about how often the IC/US titles get attention anyway.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

What a geek


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Hey WWE have Zack Ryder defend his internet championship on the preshow of PPV's against wait for it an opponent that is picked by an internet poll via WWE.com


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

dont know why this title isnt defended on the youtube preshow


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

The whole idea of the Internet Championship is that a jobber made up his own title to overcompensate for his jobber status. If you made the Internet Championship real, it would undermine Zack Ryder's entire character. Conversely, if Zack Ryder were given an actual push, it would negate the purpose of the Internet Title.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Ryder should come to the ring with it more often, forcing the WWE to really take notice of it and debut it.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

They already took his show away from him. You want them to take his title too?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*

Internet Championship? That sounds like a good candidate for my "peoples championship" idea I discussed yesterday which people seemed to like.



> 7. Bring in an idea of mine, the "peoples championship". 1st week, someone will be voted to become the Peoples Champion from the entire roster. Every single week on Smackdown, he has to defend that against someone else. His opponent each week will be chosen by the universe also. Now as this is a real wrestling promotion, there is no "fixing" of the results, anyone can be picked at any time. Once a person has been picked, if he wins, he becomes Peoples Champion. The cycle repeats. If he loses, he cannot be picked again for 4 weeks, this also applies to the person who loses the Peoples Champion title. If the person successfully holds the title for say 3 months or 6, maybe a year still deciding, the person earns a championship match of his choice for another title.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11666797-post7.html


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder Tweets of "Third MITB Match"*



Tobyx said:


> The internet championship should be defended on PPV pre shows which, coincidentally, air on the *internet*


Exactly. 
This idea is so simple and so obvious, yet so god-damn effective that it ain't even funny... That they aren't utilizing it, that is.

There is legitimately NO drawbacks in making the Internet championship a real title and having it being defended on the pre-show... Throw in some good wrestlers, have some cool "special Internet stuff" around the title, make effective matches and good feuds and boom - suddenly the pre-show is worth watching.

Then again, if they/Vince knew how to book properly and produce a good show they would be doing that already. Too bad that they don't. :/


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

does this qualify as Ryder wearing the Internet title on WWE programming? 



> *Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> WORE THESE TIGHTS 2NITE ON RAW...UH...I MEAN SUPERSTARS http://instagr.am/p/MmZdgCt9UC/
> 
> ...


:ryder1






that Where's Trent segment get weirder and weirder every week :lmao

live from comic con 






** ** returns!!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*John Morrison on Z! True Long Island again*






Pretty much nothing but Ziggler and Ryder's faces are priceless


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: John Morrison on Z! True Long Island again*

Isn't this show owned by WWE now? Why would Morrison be in it?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: John Morrison on Z! True Long Island again*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Isn't this show owned by WWE now? Why would Morrison be in it?


All of Ryder's other buddies make appearances. Mainly it's because Morrison's on good terms with the WWE. If he suddenly appeared in TNA, THEN there'd be a problem. There's a good chance Morrison is a "surprise" Royal Rumble entrant.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: John Morrison on Z! True Long Island again*

The ghost of John Morrison is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

He'll be back in six months tops...


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha, Ryder is awesome. I'm glad he seems to be getting a minor push. He really seems like a good guy, who just keeps working hard to get to the top, good for him! I definitely a
Fan of the Broski!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

All he does is complain about being on Superstars, if he had an ounce of talent then he would have a reason to bitch all day.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not saying he doesn't, but I've never heard Ryder really complain about anything that he didn't at least have a legitimate gripe for. Ryder worked his ass off to get the following and recognition he has. He basically created his own push, not a lot of guys can say that. You don't necessarily have to like Ryder, but you gotta at least have some ground of respect for the guy.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Notice how almost nobody recognized him (the act with the hoverboard girls not included in this) at ComicCon.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

John Morrison is stronger than death


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Downstait's version of the Oh Radio theme song. Prime example of an generic WWE entrance song

http://soundcloud.com/downstaitjc/downstait-radio

Broskis *BACK* On Broadway :lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That episode (76) was the Long Island Z equivalent of the Raw July 9th show... 80% was about that stupid musical skit, are you serious bro?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

amazing episode 






#AskTheFACE :lmao


----------



## Fallen Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

My thing is: How in the hell did he sell Eve as a GF, when it looked like he wanted to blow Cena?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Lol this episode was one of his better ones. It just sucks because I think he realizes that this Ryder revolution and his major support at the time is fading and fading... Sucks cuz I'm a fan of the Broski


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Episode 77 was good. Ask the face and the ending were the best parts


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

is it only me,but does he shoot on WWE??the things that Eve and Kane screwed him,they made him look weak also he said now he is a JOBBER.Has any superstar used that word on WWE TV or internet show?


----------



## Fallen Sephiroth (Jul 22, 2012)

Gn1212 said:


> is it only me,but does he shoot on WWE??the things that Eve and Kane screwed him,they made him look weak also he said now he is a JOBBER.Has any superstar used that word on WWE TV or internet show?


It's just you, ask Ken Anderson. This is just an avenue Zack Ryder uses to get air time he normally wouldn't get, that also helps his WWE career if people actually buy his shit. It's all still kayfabe and totally authorized by WWE or his problem would be more than just being a jobber, believe me. Have fun w/it but take it as it is. Do you really think he's even dated Eve irl?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

i didnt say that and is with someone else as far as I know.Anyway i think he will be a united states champion or tag team champion by the end of the year.the only reason ryder isnt in the Us title picture is because of Marella and now that a heel(Cesaro) is capturing it they may feud for it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Downstait's version of the Oh Radio theme song. Prime example of an generic WWE entrance song
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/downstaitjc/downstait-radio


That sounds allot better than the original one!


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

New episode-- https://www.youtube.com/embed/Z8jztWZK4bc 

can somebody do that thing where it shows up on the page?


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny Ryder rips on WWE's recaps and fillers on RAW. Belding's cameos are awesome


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Gotta love The Big O in his leg training bit.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

i would like someday shoot on WWE that will stop making him look like a goof from Kane-Cena storyline and make him a serious competitor.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@ TexasTornado here






The recaps are amazing, one of the best plays on real WWE TV shows. Big O leg workouts :lmao











Hawkins has a photo of the Freight Train :lmao


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey freight train is gonna squash vince mcmahon like a bug, you don't want to mess with him and Hawkins knows that. Also does anyone else really hate chiapetta.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The show lost its touch when he gave the rights to WWE. Ryder is a dumb fuck.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

yet its almost the same, but its cool to play the sold out card

unk2


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I've missed like the past 25 episodes, was very busy and had no time for anything. Should I go back and watch them? are they any good or has he just become bland and repetative.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

They've been hit or miss recently, there are some that are probably among the best and there are some that were made in a rush. It seems recently that the quality has picked up again. I'd say that #77 (aka as the Dream) is def one of the top 5.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> The show lost its touch when he gave the rights to WWE. Ryder is a dumb fuck.


apart from some varying quality which is natural for such a long running show, and probably also has a lot to do with ryders wwe career going up and down (the show sucked when he was on raw a lot as it was basicly just recapping that) it hasnt changed since it became wwe official.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Smackdown: Zack Ryder, a lot more pale then usual, just me or did you guys see that too?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still love the Trent segments.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

One for Froot...


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

^:lmao that's amazing






classic Ask the Heel segment






show went from PG-13 to TV-14 :ryder2


----------



## Ruslan (Sep 16, 2012)

awesome!!!!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr. Battle Royal


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

They found Trent! I'm watching NXT now, pretty good match between him and Johnny Curtis.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Emotions running wild





shirt ordered :ryder1


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

So Ryder submitted episode 88 twice, and WWE rejected it both times. I knew this shit was gonna happen whenever his show was put onto the WWE Youtube page. 

Now some of the roster is getting "#trentoning" trending, which I'm guessing has something to do with ZR's "Where's Trent" segments.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I could care less for his little internet show.

But as for his wrestling, he's decent. Character wise, it could be alot better.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> So Ryder submitted episode 88 twice, and WWE rejected it both times. I knew this shit was gonna happen whenever his show was put onto the WWE Youtube page.
> 
> Now some of the roster is getting "#trentoning" trending, which I'm guessing has something to do with ZR's "Where's Trent" segments.


They probably rejected it because he drank a real beer this time, wwe is such bullshit these days, it's just strange to think that we got a show about athletes fake kicking the shit out of each other and picking fights (B.A Star! :banned but oh no, don't let the kids see them drinking alcohol or titties. That's allot worse. :vince3


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

:sad: Memories :'(












YouTube top comment said:


> Anyone else notice these﻿ "best of" vids only have clips of the episodes b4 Z!TLIS moved to wwes channel?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Has he stopped making these yet?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

another best of including the royal rumble :lol


----------



## Cioger (Nov 21, 2012)

He was the flavor of the month for me.

I lost interest a while ago.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't watch his videos anymore for the simple reason that no matter what merchandise selling plateaus he breaks through and how overly-entertaining he is, and fuck... How he's a top 10 most popular Superstar (at one point top 5) , and WWE STILL doesn't see him as any-higher than that piece of trash Santino. Just go back and watch any PPV or any Raw last fall/winter until he was made cannon fodder for Jack Swagger and the shitty Kane/Cena feud. Bigger reactions than ANYBODY on the roster besides Punk and Cena.

Makes me sick how this guy should have been an upper midcarder by now, generating a ton of revenue for the WWE, but NOOOO we have to push the incredibly dull Kofi Kingston/R-Truth/Wade Barrett/Brodus Clay/Santino's of the world over him. I don't like to be one of those people who bitches about booking like they actually know something, but in this case ?

WWE. DONE. FUCKED. IT. UP.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

#PaulHeymanGuy said:


> I can't watch his videos anymore for the simple reason that no matter what merchandise selling plateaus he breaks through and how overly-entertaining he is, and fuck... How he's a top 10 most popular Superstar (at one point top 5) , and WWE STILL doesn't see him as any-higher than that piece of trash Santino. Just go back and watch any PPV or any Raw last fall/winter until he was made cannon fodder for Jack Swagger and the shitty Kane/Cena feud. Bigger reactions than ANYBODY on the roster besides Punk and Cena.
> 
> Makes me sick how this guy should have been an upper midcarder by now, generating a ton of revenue for the WWE, but NOOOO we have to push the incredibly dull Kofi Kingston/R-Truth/Wade Barrett/Brodus Clay/Santino's of the world over him. I don't like to be one of those people who bitches about booking like they actually know something, but in this case ?
> 
> WWE. DONE. FUCKED. IT. UP.


It's just proof that the WWE only pushes people that they want to push.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder still remains over as seen in those sporadic moments where he got a bit of the spotlight like the win at the Great American Bash SmackDown or the win at the battle royal to determine the challenger for Cesaro's US title. F'n WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So...am I the only guy who sees Maddox as Ryder's gimmick with WWE not joking the performer? The cameraman is the ONLY real thing I'll give Maddox besides ballballs.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Who is Maddox? The ref? What's he doing?

ASK THE HEEL is back!!!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking at Ryder now, it's hard to believe that he was out-popping The Rock in MSG one year ago.

I haven't watched Z!TLIS since the 1 year anniversary episode. That's how effectively WWE killed Ryder for me. I just get bummed out whenever I see the guy now. I bet Ryder never even saw 2012 coming.


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm not the biggest fan, average in the ring and on the mic. Doesn't strike me as anything special...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

-Extra- said:


>


Yoshi Tatsu, jesus, can he be more of a stereotype....


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

that makes only 3 more Z!TLIS, f'n shame


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Is he stopping at 100?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE should have taken the hint when the crowd started chanting for him during a Rock promo...

Shame.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

I kinda lost interest in ZR. He was the hottest thing when he started on YT and now, he's just there.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Tree-Bag said:


> Is he stopping at 100?


There's a 1/13/13 or some date he's hinting for months, and that's the 100th episode and I think he indirectly said that 100 will be the series finale.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Best In The North Pole said:


> I can't watch his videos anymore for the simple reason that no matter what merchandise selling plateaus he breaks through and how overly-entertaining he is, and fuck... How he's a top 10 most popular Superstar (at one point top 5) , and WWE STILL doesn't see him as any-higher than that piece of trash Santino. Just go back and watch any PPV or any Raw last fall/winter until he was made cannon fodder for Jack Swagger and the shitty Kane/Cena feud. Bigger reactions than ANYBODY on the roster besides Punk and Cena.
> 
> Makes me sick how this guy should have been an upper midcarder by now, generating a ton of revenue for the WWE, but NOOOO we have to push the incredibly dull Kofi Kingston/R-Truth/Wade Barrett/Brodus Clay/Santino's of the world over him. I don't like to be one of those people who bitches about booking like they actually know something, but in this case ?
> 
> WWE. DONE. FUCKED. IT. UP.


I can't rep you, so I'll just quote you. I feel the exact same way. It's pretty effed up how he's lucky to even get screen time anymore. And when he does get a match, he just jobs. I used to think they were just cooling him off because they wanted to build him up slowly, but they don't let him win anymore whatsoever. He can't even get a half-assed feud or get on PPV. Fans were more interested in him than The Rock at one point. I'm not saying he should be pushed to the moon, but if they can obviously see that there's money to be made in Ryder, then WTF is this idea that jobbing him out into a nobody is a good idea? He should be the one chasing midcard belts. He's made more headway in a few months than Kofi and Truth have in their entire careers. Yet, they can at least get title shots. Zack has to fight to get on TV for a match. And Zack has passion. He has always wanted to wrestle, and he's not content with being a nobody. He was unhappy with his position and wanted to find a way to get noticed, rather than sit around and wait for an opportunity. Too bad the shitbirds at WWE don't care about hard work, they just want to push whatever talentless hacks they choose. 

If there was ever proof that the WWE only pushes their little pet projects that kiss their ass or are roided up, talentless bodybuilders, it's shit like this. They flip the bird at anyone who can actually get over on their own. Anyone who can outshine their golden goose Cena they either kill off like Ryder, or they turn them heel like Punk. 

And I don't give a crap who doesn't like Ryder, because in the end, he proved marketable, got monstrous pops, was adequate in the ring, and had charisma. You can sit there and say he had no talent, but at the end of the day, fans were cheering for him and wanted to see him. There's no excuse for this depush to go on this long.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

only 2 left

amazing video package


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

One/eleVEn/thiRteen


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

No denying Ryder's charisma!Such a shame that the WWE have't capitalised on that and used him more. Much love for Ryder. Woo Woo Woo, you know it!


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

For those who didn't get the reference in episode 99:


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> One/eleVEn/thiRteen


That is the first of his videos I've watched in full. I _used_ to like him. Now... not so much.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I've never seen a guy as over as Ryder be purposely buried and held down. I'm not a mark for the guy, but it's shameful.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Damn. 99 episodes? And I didn't watch any in full.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Poor Ryder.

This guy is a real case of making himself over and the company legit destroying the credibility he created all on his own.


----------



## ArmyOfLove (Nov 30, 2011)

*Zack Ryder and His Show*

Have you guys seen the newest episode of ZTLIS? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaroX3vGdJ8

What does this mean?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

His show went rubbish long time ago.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

Heel turn, gimmick change or quits the wwe.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

The near 200 page thread about this is enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deets (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

It's the same promo Vince used when he brought the nWo in.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

So many dislikes :lmao

But yeah, there's a thread just for this.

Think it kinda died though, just like Zack Ryder's career.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

I like Ryder only because he took control of his character, and did something rather original with himself. His act was a bit too much for me, but he played his role well. There aren't to many grown men that can really sell "Woo, Woo, Woo". It's time he turns heel, changes his look (including the hair), and begins a new chapter in his life. Ryder has potential, and I have been saying this since his Major Brother days. His spot with Cena, and Eve was the perfect time to turn heel.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

He needs to change his gimmick immediately.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

That was cringe worthy what a goofball


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

Zack Ryder joins 3MB(becomes 4MB) OR ZACK RYDER JOINS THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWID9_sZkqc


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*O*ne/ele*VE*n/thi*R*teen

*OVER*.

He is either leaving or turning heel on 20th anniversary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

Hopefully it means it's about to end because it's been terrible for a long time.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

his shows have been horrible lately, he will either be future endeavored or turn heel.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*

Finally!

This jobber should be happy they even gave him an opportunity in the first place. His show has been complete crap for more than a year.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Zack Ryder and His Show*



Azuran said:


> Finally!
> 
> This jobber should be happy they even gave him an opportunity in the first place. His show has been complete crap for more than a year.


Were you in any fashion, way or form forced to watch any of his YouTube clips? :cheer


I see the appeal of ending with #100, even though after #85 the Z!TLIS was on cruise control until reaching 100.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

@zackryder *990,350 Followers*


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

emotional.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Ryder *clap* clap* clap*


----------



## COPkilla (May 20, 2010)

Scott Standford is the unsung hero IMO. he is brilliant.


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hopefully he does hand in his notice like it's been rumoured. He'd have the biggest following of any non-WWE wrestler on Twitter, and could actually help bring attention to whatever bookings he takes afterwards.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I actually stopped watching Z!TLIS after it got taken over to WWE's youtube page, the highlight video at the beginning reminded me of all the great bits. That was so bittersweet to watch, and also a bit scary because I thought heaven equalled TNA and they kept talking about Zack "going away".


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

End of an Era.

Thank you Zack. 

How cool was it though, as a fan, to be able to watch this show every week and actually feel like a part of his journey from a nobody, to finally becoming a singles champ, then back down to - let's face it - a nobody (with respect to WWE programming). It's quite the tale, a glimpse into his real life and all the bad and good that came with it. Hope he can keep entertaining people for some time, and enjoy himself while doing so.


----------



## Simply_Ravishing (Jan 11, 2013)

totally agree that Scott Standford is the unsung hero, i thinkthe fact he looks kinda out of place makes it work anyways...we will remember...Take Care....Spike your hair


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

It's a shame to see Ryder go down like that, or at least Z!TLIS. Highly entertaining for the first 30/40 episodes. I stopped watching when the show moved to the WWE channel. 

It's a little sad to see the show end, but moreso to be reminded of how the Ryder Revolution captured the wrestling world for a brief time. I loved watching Ryder slowly build momentum, and I'm glad something came of it, even if things didn't work out exactly how they should've.

Looking back, that video package they aired on Raw in mid-11 was probably the highlight of his Z!TLIS run. I was marking out back then, bro.

Time to move on though. Carrying on Z!TLIS wasn't doing Zack any favors.


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

What do WWE have against people in their 20s? Every sport in the world brings through the young guys and gives them a chance. WWE, who could make anybody they WANT be Champion at the blink of an eye, refuse to give people in their 20s a chance. It's bizarre.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Here lies Zack Ryder's career, he was well and truly buried by "the man". WWWYKI


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryder's video editing skills are top notch, and you know it, bro.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Would it be better to have or not have Ryder on the roster at Wrestlemania?

Huge event filled with marks in his hometown. I wonder how loud that We Want Ryder chant is going to get


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

big O is also the unsung hero. that guy was always entertaining, i think hes got genuine mic skills. shame that is probably the last we'll see of him. wwe probably have no interest through assosication with ryder.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ultimatekrang said:


> big O is also the unsung hero. that guy was always entertaining, i think hes got genuine mic skills. shame that is probably the last we'll see of him. wwe probably have no interest through assosication with ryder.


As much as he comes as a typical meathead, he actually improved quite a bit in what a year of training.At least thats what all the people around Pro Wrestling Syndicate and NYWC are saying. Im not sure what his age is but he'll be at least a big Indy name for the NE if not wider. He has the initial exposure and seems like a character.

Chi sucks.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Shame. He's probably going to be released soon.  WWE dropped the ball.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> As much as he comes as a typical meathead, he actually improved quite a bit in what a year of training.At least thats what all the people around Pro Wrestling Syndicate and NYWC are saying. Im not sure what his age is but he'll be at least a big Indy name for the NE if not wider. He has the initial exposure and seems like a character.
> 
> Chi sucks.


He turns 27 this week.... Word on the street is he will be gaining some gold soon and getting a gut check even sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Mikecala98 said:


> He turns 27 this week.... Word on the street is he will be gaining some gold soon and getting a gut check even sooner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


That's awesome to hear.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

T-Bag said:


> Shame. He's probably going to be released soon.  WWE dropped the ball.


when and where did this rumor even begin?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

TempestH said:


>


:lmao that is so bad


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

So bad its almost a little bit good

I really feel for Ryder, the guy has worked so hard to get his name out there and get some popularity to give his career a chance, he did with the show and has over a million followers on twitter yet WWE just ignore him and don't give him a chance. He was one of the most over guys on the roster at the end of 2011 and got totally jobbed out and buried to try and gain Cena some popularity. 

JR comments a lot about younger talent not fighting for it enough and not seeming to want it enough. What's the point in trying? Ryder tried harder than anyone got over with the fans and seemed to finally be moving in the right direction just to be fucked over by the company. All that does is demotivate the roster and make people wonder what the point of trying is when WWE won't capitalize on you.

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying Ryder should be a main event but the guy should at least be on TV every week, he could be a great mid card champion/challenger if the US/Intercontinental titles actually meant something.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Has he been future endeavored yet?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao

Jesus Christ that was terrible


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

That was funny


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

It's awful..... awfully catchy!

But yeah, echoing many of the sentiments on here. I listened to it this morning, and dear Christ what a poor song.

That said, I do believe it fits into that 'so bad / cheesy that it turns good', and it's catchy enough that it stuck in my head throughout the morning.


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol! brilliant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

TempestH said:


>


Don't quit your day job Zack!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

adrian_zombo said:


> End of an Era.


:HHH3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

scott and zack ryder were an amazing duo. I don't get why WWE didn't pick up on this and have entertaining backstage skits for everyone to see? Not everybody watches the youtube videos


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

amazing song :ryder1


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hoeski is a hilarious song, I love Ryder. I honestly can't tell anymore if there is a difference between his TV character and real life persona.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. That song made me hate Ryder even more.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

> I got the February issue of WWE Magazine today, and WWE has run an article the last few issues on "The scars of the Superstars", where there would be a photograph of a Superstar who has a scar somewhere on their body, and then an little story of the Superstar telling how they got the scar.
> 
> In High School Zack Ryder had cancer and the scar on the right side of his chest is where the doctors had to insert ports directly into him so they could pump medicine directly into his lungs, where the cancer was. He said he had no white blood cells at one point and missed an entire year of school.
> 
> ...


http://wfigs.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=prowrestling&action=display&thread=268986&page=1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Never knew he had cancer. Well done to him for overcoming it(Y) Doesn't get anywhere near enough time on RAW, but guys like Santino and Khali are on nearly every week :kenny


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DwayneAustin said:


> Never knew he had cancer. Well done to him for overcoming it(Y) Doesn't get anywhere near enough time on RAW, but guys like Santino and Khali are on nearly every week :kenny


To be fair, Ryder is only slightly above Santino since they have similar characters.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Hoeski is a hilarious song, I love Ryder. I honestly can't tell anymore if there is a difference between his TV character and real life persona.


The difference is mind boggling. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Hoeski now on iTunes.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't like the re-recording as much as Zack's own version.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I actually got Hoeski on iTunes. :ryder1

Btw. a piece of Z!TLIS memorabilia, courtesy of Scott Stanford


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

the song is just.. ugh.
i listened to the whole thing before judging it. not my cup of tea. but at least he's... having fun while not being on tv. 


saw the wwe retweeting something about him following fans on twitter if they purchase the song on itunes and provide proof of purchase.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorta like what happened to me? Woo Woo Woo You Know It!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Sweet. :ryder1


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Why does this fool have a thread and AJ/Paige/Alica don't, when people talk about them daily?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol I didn't know a Zack Ryder thread existed on here... I wonder if its a JTG thread also...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

YEAR OLD BUMP

bump DA BUMP


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lock this thread, the WWE won't use him properly..broski needs to go to TNA


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Why does this thread even exist? Has he even appeared on Raw this year?


----------

